# Is HENNA really worth it?



## brownsugarflyygirl (Oct 26, 2006)

It has taken me 6-months on LHCF to solidify my products and then simplify my regimen.  I am now fully natural and my hair is thriving.  I am SUPER hesitant to add anything to my regimen....BUT this Henna thing sounds really good but REALLY complicated...People are mixing up coffee, honey, rosewater, ordering from this place and that...It just seems like too much  

*So I want to know IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??* 

Also, please share info about your Henna regimens.... 

What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?

How often do you do your treatments?

What if anything do you add to your henna?

What benefits have you seen in your hair?

How long have you been doing Henna Treatments?

What is your hair type?

Do you have any additional henna info that you think is helpful?


Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## PaperClip (Oct 26, 2006)

Great thread topic. I am curious as well.


----------



## JLove74 (Oct 26, 2006)

To answer your main question, for me it is worth it.  *I've noticed a change (in the better) for my hair.*
What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it? *Jamila or Reshma from a local Indian Store*

How often do you do your treatments? *I henna every week*

What if anything do you add to your henna? *I add water, coconut or jojoba oil - no coffee, tea, grass or berries  .  Sometimes, I'll add conditioner*

What benefits have you seen in your hair? *Shine, Shine, Shine, I like the subtle hightlights, less shedding, body and stronger hair.*

How long have you been doing Henna Treatments? *I've been hennaing for about 3 months now*

What is your hair type? *4a/b, relaxed*

It hasn't been a hassle for me.  I mix, let it sit for 12 hrs, apply w/applicator brush and smooth (takes about 10-15 min), apply plastic cap, go to sleep or do stuff around the house for 3 hours.  Rinse out, wash once w/Aveda Damage Remedy poo, deep condition w/Damage Remedy - style as normal


----------



## Softresses (Oct 26, 2006)

To me, henna is an extremely useful addition to my haircare, the results outweigh any trouble you go through to do the treatment.  

My haircare routine is extremely simple.  It consists of 

co washing  
put hair up  
Texturize every 12 weeks or so 


My hair has very fine and extremely soft strands.  It will not relax bone straight.  I used to try to get it to, but I did damage by leaving the relaxer on too long.  The hairdressers I went to also left my relaxers on too long, smoothed too much and ended up TOTALLY destroying my hair.  I changed relaxers, decided to stop fighting my curly areas, and simply texturize myself to match the texture up.   

I kept reading up on henna because I heard that it strenghtened up the hair strands by depositing itself within the strand.  So I added it to my routine as a strengthener,  I like to do them every few weeks and before and after my texturizer.  It makes my hair MEGA STRONG!

My recipe is very simple, you will read about a lot of  things people add to henna, most of these things are extra.


*What is needed:*
Henna
Water
Acid to cause color release (lemon juice, Amla, ACV etc)


*Extras I add to do different things are:* 
Amla, darkens color and provides acid For color release (2 birds 1 stone)
Yogurt, for creaminess and stretches amount for more applications
A few drops of Lavender oil, (for color release and to cut smell of henna)
Gelled pectin, causes mixture to gel, makes easy to apply and clean up
I sometimes leave out yogurt and only use pectin.

I hope this helps


Softresses

ETA;  I also do henna gloss sometimes instead of a complete henna, just take henna mix leftovers and add conditioner.  Works great!


----------



## shocol (Oct 26, 2006)

*So I want to know IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??:*  Yes, it's part of my routine now.

Also, please share info about your Henna regimens.... 

What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?  I buy my henna from FNWL.

How often do you do your treatments?  Weekly

What if anything do you add to your henna?  If I'm going for color, ACV.  If conditioning only, I add water and coconut or evening primrose oil.

What benefits have you seen in your hair? I love the color, my hair is shiny, strong with minimal breakage.  After my next relaxer, I'm thinking about not doing my Aphogee treatment because I think the henna and the protein treatment might be too much for my hair.  And henna loosens my newgrowth, helping me with my first ever relaxer stretch.

How long have you been doing Henna Treatments? About 7 weeks.

What is your hair type? Relaxed 4a/b

ETA ... If I don't airdry in a ponytail and let it airdry loose, my hair dries in about 40-45 minutes.


----------



## angellazette (Oct 26, 2006)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> Also, please share info about your Henna regimens....
> 
> What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?  *Fromnaturewithlove.com*
> 
> ...




.............................................................


----------



## victorious (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes I'm relaxed and have seen many benefits for my hair. 

What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?
*I got Jamila from a local indian grocery store.*

How often do you do your treatments?
*At least twice a month.*

What if anything do you add to your henna?
*Teas (black and apple cinnamon) with evoo or coconut oil. *

What benefits have you seen in your hair?
*More elasticity,  stronger strands, shiny hair, pretty color*

How long have you been doing Henna Treatments?
*Four applications in a month and a half. My next one is this weekend.
*
What is your hair type?
*4 a/b*

Do you have any additional henna info that you think is helpful?
*Check the FAQ in Sareca's fotki journal. Jamila is the best baq henna.
*
--------

I'm a henna newbie.  The process seemed overwhelming at first while reading so much information. But I decided to try a simple mix, and I get good results. 

I might try amla powder or indigo down the road for a deeper brown.  I might also try JLove's idea of adding conditioner or Softresses's routine of adding yogurt. 

I think it's fun experimenting with henna.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Oct 26, 2006)

Henna for me is definitely worth it.   But i am a verrrry simple girl.  You don't have to get into all of the extra stuff if you don't want to.   Keep it very simple.  

My mixture involves a few heaping spoonfuls of henna, a few heavy squirts of Vatika(coconut oil) or your fav oil, a few squirts of cheapie conditioner, and a few dabs of water.  
i mix it so that it is the consistency of a relaxer.  
I let it sit for maybe 30mins.
Then i just glob it on my hair.   
smush it until it covers all the strands.  
Let it sit on your hair for 30mins, then rinse out. 
shampoo & deep cond for 40mins with a moisturizing/detangling conditioner (detangling recommendations: humecto, porosity control, nexxus ensure).

 It's simple as that.  For me, the benefits of henna is great without adding all of the other stuff.   With this, i get strong hair, plus shine which is what my hair is desperately in need of.  I do the deep cond afterwards because my hair is difficult to detangle after hennaing.  I plan to do this every 3 weeks.  If you already feel like your hair is already strong and shiny, then perhaps you don't really need it!


----------



## Browndilocks (Oct 26, 2006)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> It has taken me 6-months on LHCF to solidify my products and then simplify my regimen.  I am now fully natural and my hair is thriving.  I am SUPER hesitant to add anything to my regimen....BUT this Henna thing sounds really good but REALLY complicated...People are mixing up coffee, honey, rosewater, ordering from this place and that...It just seems like too much
> 
> *So I want to know IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??*
> 
> ...



I don't henna myself and I'm not speaking against it BUT...
...if it ain't broke, don't fix it.  MHO is that you should stick to your regime and continue to allow your hair to thrive before you try something new.  It already takes a ton of effort to solidify a regime that is beneficial and effective.  It has only been 6 months.  Why mess with it?


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 26, 2006)

I loved how my hair felt after using Henna but it is too much of a hassle for me. But, that is just me. I just don't have time.

Joico K-pak treatments and other products that I use are just as good.

I think it is good for those that want thicker hair though. I don't need much help with that.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 26, 2006)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> It has taken me 6-months on LHCF to solidify my products and then simplify my regimen. I am now fully natural and my hair is thriving. I am SUPER hesitant to add anything to my regimen....BUT this Henna thing sounds really good but REALLY complicated...People are mixing up coffee, honey, rosewater, ordering from this place and that...It just seems like too much


 
*So I want to know IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??* 

Also, please share info about your Henna regimens.... 

What brand of Henna do you use? 
 Cassia (Clear henna, because i don't want color)  

Where do you get it? 
 hennaforhair.com

How often do you do your treatments? 
 bout once every 2 weeks

What if anything do you add to your henna?
 water

What benefits have you seen in your hair?
 stronger

How long have you been doing Henna Treatments?
 bout 2 months

What is your hair type?
 fine/thin/wavy


----------



## melodee (Oct 26, 2006)

I am curious as to whether henna stains your shower or sink. Or is that only indigo?  I wanna try it, but I am concerned about my bathroom.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmmm, I might look into the colorless henna.  I don't really want to change my haircolor, but I'd love to find out of henna can really strengthen my hair.  Bonus: there are Indian markets within walking distance, so I don't have to order online!


----------



## Royal Glory (Oct 26, 2006)

I have used henna before...the translucent kind. And I loved it. I was reading somewhere recently that it isn't good for relaxed hair. I'm concerned about breakage. Has that been a problem for anyone? Also now that I have some grey here and there, it would be nice to have the option to color with henna. I'm not sure I want to color but in the meantime, the translucent was wonderful.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 26, 2006)

Softresses said:
			
		

> To me, henna is an extremely useful addition to my haircare, the results outweigh any trouble you go through to do the treatment.
> 
> My haircare routine is extremely simple. It consists of
> 
> ...


You and JLove are my henna heros.  I have a batch mixed up on the stove right now waiting for me to come home and use it tonight.

Softress, you mentioned that you hair is fine and reslsitant to total straightening. I think I'm in the same boat. I have never been bone straight relaxed and it always took some heat of some kind to get that straight silky look.  I never considered that fine hair would be resistant to relaxers. Seems like the opposite would happpen.  It's a good point for me to remember as I move foward with my hair care. I am self relaxing so I don't have to worry about anyone jackin my hair up anymore.

I added nutmeg to my mixture. I read it helps take down some of the red in the mixture.  I added ACV and water is all so far. It's a pretty chocolate brown color and a nice pancake batter consistancy. I can't WAIT to do my henna.  I also have a strand test going on right now.  When I get home I'll add the oil and lavendar essental oil, and I guess I'll be ready to roll...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 26, 2006)

*If I may additional questions...*

1) Can mixed henna be stored and if so, how and for what length of time

2) How would indigo be incoporated into the henna process to help deepen color.  I read where some women with gray hair did a two step process, first the henna and then the next step the do the indigo.  I've also read where it could be added directly to the henna mix.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: If I may additional questions...*

Does henna contain protein?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 26, 2006)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> It has taken me 6-months on LHCF to solidify my products and then simplify my regimen.  I am now fully natural and my hair is thriving.  I am SUPER hesitant to add anything to my regimen....BUT this Henna thing sounds really good but REALLY complicated...People are mixing up coffee, honey, rosewater, ordering from this place and that...It just seems like too much
> 
> *So I want to know IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??*
> 
> ...



I use Dulhan henna, I get for a buck fifty at the indian store

I currently henna about every three weeks.

My henna mix: one box of henna
                    1/2 cup of alma oil
                    a splash of strong tea
                    1/2 cup of ground cloves-helps give me a coppery red highlights and helps the smell
                    warm water 

I apply it to lighty shampooed hair and plop a showercap over my hair. I sit under the dryer for about an hour and then I rinse. I deep condition for another 30mins to an hour and Voila, soft shiny, reddish brown hair 

My hair is alot stronger and smoother. My hair has more shine but I need to do more treatments before I get the Henna Bling.

My hair type is 4b with a tendency to be really dry. 

Henna hints- Don't over do the acid, just a little with warm water is enough to get dye release. I let mine sit for 4-6 hours. Add oil, the henna ladies here recommended this one and it works. 

I plan on keeping up my henna treatments. I really think they enhance hair texture and strength. It really isn't much trouble at all and the color I get from it is perfect. Everyone tells me how natural it looks. I had been growing out some color before and it was kinda blondish. That color really made my ends look worse than they were and I was contemplating doing another chop to get them out. The henna has changed the color and made them look so much better. I plan on highlighting my hair in may so that I can keep this henna color up.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 26, 2006)

preciousjewel76 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I might look into the colorless henna.  I don't really want to change my haircolor, but I'd love to find out of henna can really strengthen my hair.  Bonus: there are Indian markets within walking distance, so I don't have to order online!



If you just mix it and use it you really won't see a color change. If you let it sit and add acid, you will get dye release. Alot of ladies that just want the conditioning properties just mix it and use it with out waiting. I love the color changes so I let mine sit.


----------



## JLove74 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: If I may additional questions...*



			
				AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> 1) Can mixed henna be stored and if so, how and for what length of time
> 
> 2) How would indigo be incoporated into the henna process to help deepen color. I read where some women with gray hair did a two step process, first the henna and then the next step the do the indigo. I've also read where it could be added directly to the henna mix.


 
1. it can be stored, in the freezer or fridge - not sure about how long since I mix up enough for 2 applications, 1 for each week.

2. Sareca henna'd first and then indigo'd.  Last week, I mixed some indigo w/henna (mixing the indigo w/hot water, letting it sit for 1 min before adding to henna).


----------



## alexstin (Oct 26, 2006)

melodee said:
			
		

> I am curious as to whether henna stains your shower or sink. Or is that only indigo?  I wanna try it, but I am concerned about my bathroom.



I've used both and haven't had a problem with it staining. I clean the sink after applying the henna/indigo.  It also rinses easily off shower tiles.


----------



## godzooki (Oct 26, 2006)

so if you henna and then indigo it's ok to rinse in the shower? It won't stain my backside or or leave streaks down my boobs and such will it? Over the sink is just too problematic and tanglesome and my hair kept going down the garbage disposal (ew!) so I stopped that a while ago but, with dye I was not sure...


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 26, 2006)

godzooki said:
			
		

> so if you henna and then indigo it's ok to rinse in the shower? It won't stain my backside or or leave streaks down my boobs and such will it? Over the sink is just too problematic and tanglesome and my hair kept going down the garbage disposal (ew!) so I stopped that a while ago but, with dye I was not sure...



Yeah, go ahead and rinse in the shower. I did that to reduce tangling and I have no stains. When I applied it to my hair and had to wrap it with the plastic, some go on my skin around my hairline. Even with the heat it didn't stain my skin like my other rinses.


----------



## Softresses (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi again ladies,

The henna that is clear is not really Henna, it is Cassia Obavata.  It has  the same conditioning/strengthening properties as henna does but without the color effect.  Some people call it clear henna to keep it simple I suppose.  

I have never had a problem with henna dying my bathroom shower/tub or sink.  I have never had a problem with it staining my skin badly either.  It is what they use to dye the henna tatoos.  So I suppose for those with very light skin it could do so.  But it would wear off if it did.  I have never heard of anyone who had it happen.  

Henna that is BODY ART quality is perfectly fine for use with relaxed. chemically treated hair.  It is the nonpure henna, mixed with metallic salts  that will utterly destroy chemically treated hair. I ordered my last 4 batches from Henna for Hair.  I have never experienced any harm from it only good.

JJ, thanks for letting me be one of your henna inspirations.  And I am so glad it works for you.     It is a trip how fine hair can be so resistant to relaxers isn't it?  I used to have to flatiron it if I wanted it bone straight (_not good_).  


BTW;  I did a henna job two days ago, before I went out of town.  *STILL IN LOVE!!!*


Softresses


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 26, 2006)

I just put my mix on my hair. It was not a mess at all like I read on some other sites. I put some ground nutmeg in mine and it came out looking just like chocolate pudding!!! and it went on great and smooth. I added a little rose water and I went with almond oil this time around.

I think it's so cool to be able to experiement with different mixtures, tweak a little here and there.... I might decide to go all out red one time. My hair is dark, and it doesn't lighten the hair so it would just add really cool highlights like cellophanes used to.

This is the most fabulous thread! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mystic (Oct 26, 2006)

I do the clear henna and I really love it.  It is very easy - just add water - and it leaves my hair shiny and stronger.  It also does a pretty good job of cleaning my scalp - no dandruff - and less itching.  I don't even scratch my scalp anymore!  I normally wash my hair 2X per week and since I started the clear henna every week, my scalp is so clean, tempting me to wash once per week.  I have done 4 treatments so far.

It took me a long time to try it because I thought the work required was too much but it takes <2hrs from wash, henna, condition and rollerset.  Some people's Sat hair routine takes way longer than that!  It would be difficult for me to stop using the clear henna because I see a definite difference in how my hair looks and feels.


----------



## Cichelle (Oct 26, 2006)

*So I want to know IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??* For me, yes. 

*What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?*

FNWL or Jamila. The Jamila I got at a local Indian store. FNWL I got from...FNWL.  

*How often do you do your treatments?* 2 or 3 times a month.

*What if anything do you add to your henna?* I like to keep it simple. 200 g henna, 1 tsp pectin (or CA), a few squeezes of conditioner and hot water.  

*What benefits have you seen in your hair?* No more grays. I love the color and my hair is stronger and shinier.  

*How long have you been doing Henna Treatments?* I think I've done 6 henna treatments so far.

*What is your hair type?* My hair is curly. I guess it's 3B. Natural.


----------



## SohoHair (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm trying to decide whether to go with Cassia or Henna/Indigo.  Ladies who henna, do you notice the color coming off on your clothes, towels, pillowcases at all?  That's my biggest worry because I know my grandma used to henna her hair and she said her pillowcases always got a faint red tinge, erplexed .  I know it's supposed to fade but i don't want it fading all over my stuff!


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 26, 2006)

What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it? Well let's see i have used Lush caca Marroon Henna. Then i purchased Chestnut henna from www.thehennacompany.com ( almost done with that ). Then i purchased 1000g of henna from a seller on ebay who resides in india( can't wait to try it). His seller id is evergreen.

How often do you do your treatments? weekly

What if anything do you add to your henna? hot water, ground amalaki powder, Fo-ti powder, ground cloves, red wine, honey

What benefits have you seen in your hair? Strength and color ( more like hi-lites)- Stopped shedding and breakage in it's tracks.

How long have you been doing Henna Treatments? about 8 weeks now

What is your hair type? 3c/4a

Do you have any additional henna info that you think is helpful? I absolutely love it. Last week i mixed in indigo in my treatment and i have some amla powder that i will add once my amalaki powder is gone. I love it and will continue forever. My hair loves it and the color is fantastic. I absolutely reccommend it.


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: If I may additional questions...*



			
				AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> 1) Can mixed henna be stored and if so, how and for what length of time
> 
> 2) How would indigo be incoporated into the henna process to help deepen color.  I read where some women with gray hair did a two step process, first the henna and then the next step the do the indigo.  I've also read where it could be added directly to the henna mix.




1. Henna can be stored in the refrigerator for 7 days and in the freezer for up to 3 months.

2. I used indigo last week. What i did was mix the henna first and wait til the dye released. then i prepared my indigo mix and mixed it into my henna mix and then i applied it to my hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 27, 2006)

I did my first henna last night. That's it. I'm a henna head for life. My hair is so shiny and full of life!  My ends don't look see through any more (from the braids)    my color didn't change much but they say it takes a couple of days for it to oxidize (not sure what that means, get darker or lighter)  I'm most impressed with the shine and feel.  I need weight for my fine little cat fir hairs. This does the trick!  Oh my grays look like a deep burgandy wine color, love that!

I used that Motions Moisture Oil Conditioner because it was in my cabinet  and I have to get rid of it (Mineral Oil is one of the first ingrediants)  My hair feels soft!!!  I can't wait to do it again!

Oh I forgot to mention, I'm under processed so I have a curly fro when I wash my hair. The frizziness was gone! Gone I tell you!!!  

Henna


----------



## Jadacrys (Oct 27, 2006)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> It has taken me 6-months on LHCF to solidify my products and then simplify my regimen.  I am now fully natural and my hair is thriving.  I am SUPER hesitant to add anything to my regimen....BUT this Henna thing sounds really good but REALLY complicated...People are mixing up coffee, honey, rosewater, ordering from this place and that...It just seems like too much
> 
> *So I want to know IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??*
> 
> ...



Answers throughout text


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm interested in the fading / running aspect of it too because I workout in a white uniform for Taekwondo, so that might be a problem because I sweat like a dog.  I will start tying my hair up, not cute but orange stains on my uniform wouldn't be either would it!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 27, 2006)

^^ Try wearing a head band......a black one


----------



## ynvme (Oct 27, 2006)

Well I have never tried henna, though I am dying to. My beautician, who is Dominican..told me that her mother Henna'ed her hair and it all fell out! Now she has me worried about using it.


----------



## Aalize (Oct 27, 2006)

What that person used probably isn't pure henna. 



			
				ynvme said:
			
		

> Well I have never tried henna, though I am dying to. My beautician, who is Dominican..told me that her mother Henna'ed her hair and it all fell out! Now she has me worried about using it.


----------



## SohoHair (Oct 27, 2006)

SohoHair said:
			
		

> I'm trying to decide whether to go with Cassia or Henna/Indigo. Ladies who henna, do you notice the color coming off on your clothes, towels, pillowcases at all? That's my biggest worry because I know my grandma used to henna her hair and she said her pillowcases always got a faint red tinge, erplexed . I know it's supposed to fade but i don't want it fading all over my stuff!


 
No answers to this?


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Oct 27, 2006)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> It has taken me 6-months on LHCF to solidify my products and then simplify my regimen. I am now fully natural and my hair is thriving. I am SUPER hesitant to add anything to my regimen....BUT this Henna thing sounds really good but REALLY complicated...People are mixing up coffee, honey, rosewater, ordering from this place and that...It just seems like too much
> 
> *So I want to know IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??*
> I think its worth it.  You don't have to do all the stuff some of the other ladies are doing.  A lot of us just like experimenting.  I found that keeping it simple its good for me.
> ...


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Oct 27, 2006)

I haven't experienced any bleeding or fading from my henna treatment.  When I did the treatment, I based (with petroleum) around the entire parameter of my head and then tied wrap strips around the same area in case the henna concoction did any running.  I didn't have any problems.  I covered with saran wrap and a plastic cap and sat under the dryer for an hour and then rinsed out.  I could tell it made my hair thicker.  I really like it alot.  Just talking about it has me ready to do my next application NOW!!  

I henna!

P.S I was very nervous and scared at first.  Sareca calmed my nerves.  She told me not to leave it on longer than an hour the first time around.  I'll probably do it the same way next time too.  I couldn't believe it dyed my little fine gray hairs after just being on my hair for an hour.  I don't know why I have the few grays that I have but I'm glad to have something that'll control them..........besides me yanking them out.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 27, 2006)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> I'm glad to have something that'll control them..........besides me yanking them out.


 
Me to child, mine are in the front too, I can't be yankin nutthin out up there !!  Mine came out a pretty deep burgandy!! I love it!


----------



## Tee (Oct 27, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> Me to child, mine are in the front too, I can't be yankin nutthin out up there !! Mine came out a pretty deep burgandy!! I love it!


 
I am puller also.


----------



## darkangel25 (Oct 28, 2006)

I believe Henna is definitely worth it.  The thing I like most about it, is that my hair is just going to improve with every treatment.  I also like the fact that I can change my hair color whenever I want.

*What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?*

Jamila from henna sooq

*How often do you do your treatments?*  I plan to do it every two weeks.

*What if anything do you add to your henna?*
Pectin, Indigo, Amla Powder, Citric Acid, EVOO, and 24k oil

*What benefits have you seen in your hair?*

I noticed immediately that it seemed to have loosened my coils.  My hair seems thicker and is _definitely_ stronger!  

*How long have you been doing Henna Treatments?* Yesterday was my first time.

*What is your hair type?* 4b or a 4a, not sure.


----------



## Victory1 (Oct 28, 2006)

I believe Henna is definitely worth it. Especially for those ladies with thin hair.  I've tried everyrhing to thicken my hair for over a year and I had 2 henna treatment so far and there's a noticeable thickness to my hair.  It is a lot of work to me but it's worth it and I'm doing evry 2 weeks because of the hassle.

What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?

Jamila from hennaforhair

How often do you do your treatments? every two weeks.

What if anything do you add to your henna?
Pectin, Indigo, Amla Powder, Citric Acid, coconut oil

What benefits have you seen in your hair?
My hair seems thicker and is definitely stronger!

How long have you been doing Henna Treatments? It's been a little over a month.  I had 2 treatment so far and plan on another one this coming Friday.

What is your hair type? 4a - thin


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks ladies for your replies....after reading the responses and a couple other Henna threads *I think that I am going to try it.*  Here are the benefits that motivated me:

*Scalp* - My hair loves my regimen but sometimes I feel like my scalp is not completely satisfied with it  ...it still gets kinda itchy...I read that people saw good scalp benefits....and I feel thats whats missing in my regimen right now

*Shine* - As 4a unstraightened/unstretched natural, I have achieved a very nice sheen but sometimes due to my tight coil pattern my hair can get dull - I want a little more natural sheen (non-product enhanced) 

So I am going to keep it basic and use *Cassia & Amla Powder mixed with coconut or olive oil & water once a month.*

I am a little dissapointed at the cost...its going to be about $30 total to order 100g of each from henna for hair...so I hope its really worth it. I was getting really excited at the $1.49 packets etc. that I was seeing... I probably wont be starting for a couple of months...maybe Jan. 2007 as a good starting point...so I have a little more time to look for a bargain....but anyways

Thanks ladies for helping me come to a decision...


----------



## tenderheaded (Oct 31, 2006)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies for your replies....after reading the responses and a couple other Henna threads *I think that I am going to try it.* Here are the benefits that motivated me:
> 
> *Scalp* - My hair loves my regimen but sometimes I feel like my scalp is not completely satisfied with it  ...it still gets kinda itchy...I read that people saw good scalp benefits....and I feel thats whats missing in my regimen right now
> 
> ...


 
Are there any Indian stores in your area? I would never have tried amla and henna if not for my local store. I get amla for $1.99 for 3.5 oz and Dulhan Deluxe Heena Powder for $1.49 for 3.5oz. www.fromnaturewithlove.com has amla powder for $14.00 per lb and henna for less than $7.00 per lb.


----------



## Amour (Oct 31, 2006)

What effects have those who have previously coloured their hair had? Im soooo scared to put henna on my hair for fear of anymore colour damage? or is that just the indigo mix? Are the colour results permament?


----------



## sheena m (Oct 31, 2006)

So I want to know IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE?? 

Also, please share info about your Henna regimens.... 

What brand of Henna do you use? 

Where do you get it? 
 hennaforhair.com

How often do you do your treatments? 
 just started two days ago

What if anything do you add to your henna?
 water, lemon juice (I will never do that again), amla oil, olive oil

What benefits have you seen in your hair?
 shiny, softer texture

How long have you been doing Henna Treatments?
 just started two days ago

What is your hair type?
 thick, curly, kinky 3b, 3c and 4a.


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Nov 1, 2006)

tenderheaded said:
			
		

> Are there any Indian stores in your area? I would never have tried amla and henna if not for my local store. I get amla for $1.99 for 3.5 oz and Dulhan Deluxe Heena Powder for $1.49 for 3.5oz. www.fromnaturewithlove.com has amla powder for $14.00 per lb and henna for less than $7.00 per lb.


 
Yep...there are indian stores nearby...I am just really paranoid about getting low quality henna ....but I will probably start there... $5 sounds a lot better than $30.. Hopefully I can find cassia there...I dont want to use regular henna and risk changing my hair color


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Nov 1, 2006)

KissKiss said:
			
		

> What effects have those who have previously coloured their hair had? Im soooo scared to put henna on my hair for fear of anymore colour damage? or is that just the indigo mix? Are the colour results permament?


 
I am definitely a newbie to the henna world...so hopefully someone else will chime in....but here is what I have learned from the henna threads....

I am not sure what you mean by colour damage....but  my understanding is that quality henna has conditioning qualities that BENEFIT your hair, it is unlike commercial dyes that penetrate your hair shaft and cause damage....henna only coats it.

You can get color results from both henna and indigo - henna you are more likely to get reddish brown highlights - indigo darkens your hair towards black - if you use both you end up somewhere in between

I also understand that the coloring from henna is permanent - some people experience slight bleeding but the overall effect is long term - you have to grow it out or cut it like any other color

HTH


----------



## tenderheaded (Nov 1, 2006)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> Yep...there are indian stores nearby...I am just really paranoid about getting low quality henna ....but I will probably start there... $5 sounds a lot better than $30.. Hopefully I can find cassia there...I dont want to use regular henna and risk changing my hair color


Both Metiza and Vixxen shop the local markets for Indian products. You can always pm them for the brands they buy.

I started out with amla powder first. It is supposed the thicken and make the hair darker.


----------



## smitmarv (Nov 1, 2006)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> Yep...there are indian stores nearby...I am just really paranoid about getting low quality henna ....but I will probably start there... $5 sounds a lot better than $30.. Hopefully I can find cassia there...I dont want to use regular henna and risk changing my hair color



Is cassia as good as henna and do you get the same benifits?  I do not want to change my hair color.  If I was going to do anything I would use indigo because my husband loves my black hair but I don't really want to do that yet because I don't have very many greys.  But while you are replying, is indigo as good as henna and do you get the same benifits?

Thanks


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Nov 1, 2006)

smitmarv said:
			
		

> Is cassia as good as henna and do you get the same benifits? I do not want to change my hair color. If I was going to do anything I would use indigo because my husband loves my black hair but I don't really want to do that yet because I don't have very many greys. But while you are replying, is indigo as good as henna and do you get the same benifits?
> 
> Thanks


 
From what I have read and understand, cassia obvata(?) is just as good as the henna leaf.  Cassia is considered to be the clear or neutral version of henna (even though its a different plant)...so you have the conditioning benefits with out the color.  I have never used either...so I can only speak from the experience of others.  Due to the fact that I didnt want to change my color, I concluded that this would be the best route for me to go.  HTH


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 1, 2006)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> From what I have read and understand, cassia obvata(?) is just as good as the henna leaf.  Cassia is considered to be the clear or neutral version of henna (even though its a different plant)...so you have the conditioning benefits with out the color.  I have never used either...so I can only speak from the experience of others.  Due to the fact that I didnt want to change my color, I concluded that this would be the best route for me to go.  HTH




Here's my 2 cents.   I tried Rainbow henna that every says bad things about. I tried the "neutral" one. My hair felt so good afterwards.

I then tried cassia that I bought from HFH alone w/o anything else and it honestly did not give me the same benefits as the Rainbow henna.

I used cassia once aweek for about a month and I never got that WOW that I got after using Rainbow Henna once. Maybe it was overkill, but it made me realize that Cassia, although nice, just is not as good. I have yet to try pure henna w/o any cassia or indigo or anything mixed in, even though I have a bag of henna and indigo sitting here calling out to be used . I am sure I will be WOWed by that. I am just hesitant because I don't want the color change.

At the same time, I don't need to dye my hair right now and I don't feel like dealing with the messy indigo. I don't know - all the henna products that everyone says are not real have been great for me. I have a bag of henna and indigo at home just waiting to be used.


----------



## smitmarv (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Brownsugarflyygirl.  Does anyone know about indigo, do you need to mix it to make it conditioning?


----------



## godzooki (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't know if this question has already been asked but what about hennalucent? I found a box of neutral hennalucent in my pj stash and I'm concidering using it as my first trial run.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 1, 2006)

godzooki said:
			
		

> I don't know if this question has already been asked but what about hennalucent? I found a box of neutral hennalucent in my pj stash and I'm concidering using it as my first trial run.




It is so funny how stuff comes up. I was thinking the SAME THING! I found a box of that in my PJ stash last night. I was thinking about giving it a whirl this weekend.

I have seen raves about it in some of the older threads.


----------



## Nenah (Nov 1, 2006)

Where in the NY area can you get henna and indigo?  I ordered the henna on line and it was a bit expensive.


----------



## L_Mo (Nov 1, 2006)

darkangel25 said:
			
		

> *What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?*
> 
> Jamila from henna sooq


 
Darkangel, what made you order from Henna Sooq?  I was thinking of ordering from this website since it's Canadian and I'm in Canada.  Do you order some of the other stuff...  indigo, amla etc. as well?  How long does it take to get it?

Also, I've read that it is OK to henna while pregnant.  Can anyone confirm that they have done this?

What if you are stretching out a relaxer?  Is the henna harder to apply to the hair?  Do you notice as many of the benefits, or are they harder to detect?

TIA!


----------



## keluric (Nov 1, 2006)

I just ordered directly from one of Henna For Hair's suppliers.  $39.60 (including shipping) for 1000 grams of henna and 1000 grams of indigo.


----------



## carameldiva (Nov 2, 2006)

L_Mo said:
			
		

> Darkangel, what made you order from Henna Sooq?  I was thinking of ordering from this website since it's Canadian and I'm in Canada.  Do you order some of the other stuff...  indigo, amla etc. as well?  How long does it take to get it?
> 
> Also, I've read that it is OK to henna while pregnant.  Can anyone confirm that they have done this?
> 
> ...



Not Darkangel- but i ordered 6 (100g) of a 70% indigo/30% senna mix and 2 (100g) of amla powder from http:// www.hennasooq.com . I reside in the U.S. But my experience was great and the products were of great quality. I have used the indigo/senna mix once so far and i haven't used the amla powder yet. I also got free samples with my order. Prices are great.HTH


----------



## LaShanne (Nov 2, 2006)

keluric said:
			
		

> I just ordered directly from one of Henna For Hair's suppliers. $39.60 (including shipping) for 1000 grams of henna and 1000 grams of indigo.


 wow! I got jipped! I just bought some henna from hennaforhair and I paid $32 for only 200g henna/100g indigo. Exactly where did you go to get such a great deal?


----------



## keluric (Nov 2, 2006)

LaShanne said:
			
		

> wow! I got jipped! I just bought some henna from hennaforhair and I paid $32 for only 200g henna/100g indigo. Exactly where did you go to get such a great deal?


 
I ordered directly from India.  If you go on the Henna for Hair site and click their "suppliers" link, there's only one in India.  The more henna you buy with them, the less it costs.  I got two 500g pacs of henna and two 500g pacs of indigo.. the henna was like $2.60 and the indigo was like $3.40.  Shipping was the expensive part since it's from India but the price including shipping beat any other site I saw for 1000g.


----------



## tenderheaded (Nov 2, 2006)

keluric said:
			
		

> I just ordered directly from one of Henna For Hair's suppliers. $39.60 (including shipping) for 1000 grams of henna and 1000 grams of indigo.


 
You got a great deal It's less than $10.00 per pound! Indigo alone goes for $55 to $60 per 1000 grams everywhere else. 
Have you used any yet? Did you get good results?
Indigo is the one thing I can't get locally. Right now I pay $7.50 for 1000 grams of Dulhan henna.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## keluric (Nov 2, 2006)

I just ordered it so I'm waiting for it to come but it's the same henna that HFH sells.


----------



## senimoni (Nov 2, 2006)

Has anyone relaxed since they started using Henna?? Was your experience any different?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 2, 2006)

It would be really nice if we could do a big group order of some kind....I'm even tempted to place a big order and then just sell it to those who are interested. I'm going to check out my local options first, I haven't exhausted those yet....

Great info on the orders directly from India! I have a co-worker who is on vacation there now, I should have hit him up before he left, dag nabbit!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 2, 2006)

I see so many of you getting really interested in henna. It's great ! Going as natural as we can is amazing. I have been dealing with henna for so many years now.

I just saw a couple of questions and wanted to chime in. 
For storing henna:
Powder: in the freezer is best for up to six months
Paste: Best kept in your freezer for up to six months.
I usually keep mine in a bottle and it is great to apply the paste onto my hair as well and throw it right into the freezer until I am ready to use again. 
For indigo:
Powder: must be kept in cool dark place
paste: cannot be kept, throw out
For cassia:
Powder: cool dark place
Paste: in freezer up to six months
Amla:
Powder: cool dark place
Paste: in freezer up to six months


If you are pregnant and want to use henna, don't worry GO AHEAD ! It is safe 100% natural. I have five kids myself (yes five !!) and my baby is only 3 months and I am an avid henna user for both my hair and body and my midwives said it was okay. I just made sure only to use lavender essential oils in my paste, so beware of which oils you use and consult your midwife or doctor.

I could use some feedback once in awhile as I am trying to get a natural hair care section going where I can directly hear from everyone, so when some of you have some time please go to www.HennaBlogSpot.com
Latest question I was asking was about amla oil for hair and if anyone would like to see that added to the product line.

Also we are working on the shipping rates on the system, and trying to get the prices lowered as best as we can.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 2, 2006)

Also for out in NY there is a spot I found. Here:

Wanted to share in case anyone was in that area. (518 area code) 

www.goindigohair.com


Khadija


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Nov 2, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Also for out in NY there is a spot I found. Here:
> 
> Wanted to share in case anyone was in that area. (518 area code)
> 
> ...


 


Oooh, that place looks really cool!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Nov 3, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Also for out in NY there is a spot I found. Here:
> 
> Wanted to share in case anyone was in that area. (518 area code)
> 
> ...




That's in Albany.  I need to look into this.  Thanks for the info...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 3, 2006)

*Quote From - - abidco [[email protected]]*

*I am posting this right quick, I haven't had a chance to run the numbers. I sent an email to the Jamila producer in India??  This is the quote they sent me, I'm not sure if it's good or bad yet. I'm at work and multi-tasking.  Please post what you think, and I'll take a closer look when I get out of my meeting. (seems high at first glance...)  This is their freshest crop, I read that older crops are fine for hair, people who do body art like the freshest crop possible. I think older crops cost less. They also have a henna for hair type that is a considerable amount less. I'm not sure what the difference in quality or color / conditioning results are.*

*Thanks!!*

_We do not deal in Indigo Powder. _

_The photograph of the shiny Jamila box you sent is body art quality Jamila. _

_1kg will be too expensive to ship with courier. Please follow the stated below prices, including shipping charges and delivery at doorsteps within 6 working days of order confirmation. If your order is above 100kg, other modes of shipments can also be discussed._

_2400g Henna Jamila____USD 90_
_5Kg Henna Jamila______USD 135_
_10Kg Henna Jamila_____USD 210_
_20Kg Henna Jamila_____USD 400_

_You may remit the payment through Western Union. Awaiting your further instructions, dear madam._

_Sincerely,_


----------



## keluric (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Quote From - - abidco [[email protected]]*

Look at the prices for IHE.. they have indigo as well.
http://www.indian-herbs-exporters.com

This is where I got what I believe to be a good deal.  $39.60 total cost for 1000g of henna and 1000g of indigo.  The same henna that HTH sells.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 8, 2006)

NewYorkGyrl, let us know how that salon is out in Albany. I am really curious about it.


As for when you order from overseas, keep in mind a few things what local suppliers have done for all of you that you don't have to go through, we make it easier for you and we deal with some of the hassle.
Making large orders from overseas might be taxed upon coming in within your country either USA or Canada (depends on the value). If the shipping company is a courier company like UPS, Fed Ex, DHL etc they are going to charge you a brokerage fee when they bring it to your door, sometimes that is even higher then the taxes. 
With suppliers you are not sure which ones are really good. Just because someone lists a supplier or company doesn't necesarily mean that they themselves use them. Sometimes you get different grades of powders regarding their sift and who wants to wash out a bunch of sticks and all.

Lastly CUSTOMS ! Yeah our good old friend who opens up boxes with a box cutter. Can you imagine a box cutter going through your powder shipment. hhhmm not fun when it spills out. I agree that they need to check this shipments out but I hope they would be more careful. 

Jamila I can definetely say is a very good company to order from, but they ship with Fed Ex so there will be a courier charge on that shipment along with taxes unless you have an import/export ID.

Lastly, should any of you ever want to make a group order, it would be my pleasure to work out a deal with all of you. I am always open as I myself love to shop around and get the best deal. I have been looking towards other suppliers as well, so that I could lower some of my prices. Don't worry we will get there ! One step at a time.

Let me know if anyone needs a group order. Even there is like at least 10 of you who want 1 kilogram each we can make it much lower for all of you. The more kilos the cheaper the price. 

Khadija 
www.HennaSooq.com


----------



## darkangel25 (Nov 9, 2006)

L_Mo said:
			
		

> Darkangel, what made you order from Henna Sooq? I was thinking of ordering from this website since it's Canadian and I'm in Canada. Do you order some of the other stuff... indigo, amla etc. as well? How long does it take to get it?
> TIA!


 
Sorry for taking so long to reply, I didn't visit this thread for a while.  I decided to order from henna sooq because from what I heard from other ladies on this board, they ship items quickly and I couldn't wait to try it on my hair.  Anyway, they were right.  My order arrived pretty fast, I believe within a week, even though they are in Canada and I'm in Florida.  I ordered Jamila, Amla powder, Indigo and CA from there.


----------



## L_Mo (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Darkangel.  I have found Jamila locally for CHEAP, so maybe I'll buy my indigo from them.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 11, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> NewYorkGyrl, let us know how that salon is out in Albany. I am really curious about it.
> 
> 
> As for when you order from overseas, keep in mind a few things what local suppliers have done for all of you that you don't have to go through, we make it easier for you and we deal with some of the hassle.
> ...


 
*Thanks for the heads up on that, I would hate to get a group of people together to place and order to have them disappointed by any of these circumstances occuring. I've already  put up a red flag message to our "Henna Co-op" group based on an email I received from Jamila when I asked about potential extra fees.*

*You make many excellent points here. 

Thanks for letting us know the possiblities.*

*JJ*


----------



## LaShanne (Nov 11, 2006)

*IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??* 

* What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?*
 Jamila and Indigo / Hennaforhair.com

* How often do you do your treatments?*
This is my second treatment in 4 weeks, so I guess I'll be doing it about once a month.

* What if anything do you add to your henna?*
 This is my recipe: 50g Henna, 1T Orange Juice (terp), 1 cup cold water; after the dye releases I add 3T olive oil, 3 T honey, 24 drops rosemary oil. In a seperate bowl I mix 100g Indigo and warm water to make yogurt-like paste; wait about 10 min, then add to my henna mixture and apply to my hair.
*
 What benefits have you seen in your hair?*
 My strands are super strong and shiny   You will feel/see the difference immediately.

* How long have you been doing Henna Treatments?*
 A month, but I'm hooked!

* What is your hair type?*
 4a relaxed

* Do you have any additional henna info that you think is helpful? 
*I was a little skeptical after my first henna treatment. I used a box of Reshma henna from the local indian store that was sitting on the shelf for who knows how long. I also used some old Amla powder. That, in combination with the black tea made my hair very dry. I had some breakage and had to do alot of moisture treatments to regain my balance. My new recipe with FRESH ingredients is like night and day! I no longer use black tea or amla powder and my hair is SO soft I just cant stop touching it My color is brilliant and I think it's getting darker as the indigo oxidizes (I just henna'd yesterday). To me it's worth the time it takes to have shiny/strong healthy hair. JUST DO IT!


----------



## smitmarv (Nov 11, 2006)

LaShanne said:
			
		

> *IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??*
> 
> * What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?*
> Jamila and Indigo / Hennaforhair.com
> ...



Do you use henna and indigo together?  Does indigo do the same thing as henna as far as shine and making the hair stronger?  I really don't want red hair.  I am very interested but I don't want to dry out my hair or get a reddish color.


----------



## LaShanne (Nov 11, 2006)

smitmarv said:
			
		

> Do you use henna and indigo together? Does indigo do the same thing as henna as far as shine and making the hair stronger? I really don't want red hair. I am very interested but I don't want to dry out my hair or get a reddish color.


You would mix the henna and indigo together if you want a dark brown color depending on your natural hair color and how much indigo you use. If you do henna first, THEN do indigo afterwards your hair is supposed to turn black. You have to check with Sareca to see if straight indigo makes your hair shiny/strong too, although you need sunglasses to look at her hair I wouldnt recommend amla powder to go dark. It totally dried my hair out. Just get the indigo. Also, henna WILL make your hair red, but the more indigo you use the browner your hair will turn w/reddish undertones. Good Luck!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 12, 2006)

No problem Atlanta. I don't want to make it sound discouraging for many of you, but just want to let you know what suppliers do to get quality product in from other countries. Jamila is a great company to work with but all of the other countries sometimes you run the risk of working with someone you never met and they could easily just take your money and run. So we have to build up these relationships.

Anytime you start using henna regardless of the color you want to achieve (from reds to browns to blacks) you have to start off using henna first because indigo alone won't cling to the hair strand good enough. It needs help from henna. So do a henna application first, don't be worried about it, especially if you are using good quality henna (but please if you aren't sure do the hair strand tests first). Then if you like red keep on with red (I suggest some amla added in for volume/wave/curl, but this will also tone down the red color a bit). With dark hair it will give it just a nice highlight, like burgundy/mahogany.
If you want brown when you are doing your henna mixture throw in a bit of indigo (the more the darker, the less more chestnut brown tones). You just have to get a good proportion that you are happy with. This is called a one step process.

If you want black, then do the henna and then after that is finished, then do an indigo and that will give you darkest results. This is called a 2-step process.

Lastly, another nice thing you can do with henna, is a Henna Gloss!! If you just want a bit of color, a little ya know yumph, put some henna into a bottle of conditioner and mix it very well, and just put that on your hair and wrap well and get a deep conditioning treatment. You can do this with your conditioning creams as well because they all need to be washed out. Your hair will be SOFT ! It strenghtens it. It's amazing! All that protection from a natural product like henna is something else. 
God gave us this plant, and think about how many of our African sisters are using this. Henna grows in the hottest countries and is used for centuries by these women. I think it is really a blessing (ie henna). 

Khadija


----------



## jaded_faerie (Nov 12, 2006)

informative thread!!  maybe ill try this in 07'


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 12, 2006)

I love your picture of the girl blow drying her hair. Her hair is gorgeous !

I noticed you were also in MD, get out ! I used to live there from like 2001 till 2005. I liked it there. I lived in Howard County. A lot to do too, I mean as long as you had a car. I know my sister always complained about the bus system. In Montreal you have buses, metro and the train all running more frequently. 

Khadija


----------



## SohoHair (Nov 12, 2006)

Has anyone been able to find indigo in a store rather than online?  I hate shopping online and I would much prefer to find some indigo to add to my henna mix in a store rather than online, any suggestions?


----------



## Shariracquel (Nov 12, 2006)

Im not quite sure if henna is worth it just yet.  Don't get me wrong I love it, but when it comes around the time for a touch up, Henna is not to good for me, because it makes my hair reallll realllllll thick.  One day I did a Henna, and went to the Dominican's for a regular wash set and blow, and normally my hair is very easy to manage, and comb through, and it doesn't matter usually how much new growth I have its very easy to smooth straight.  But this time it was difficult for them to wash it, it was difficult for them to set it, and it was difficult for them to blow dry it.  All they kept on saying you need a perm mami, when just the week before no one was complaining.  So...I tried Henna again, but the one that is already mixed Surya Henna - and I loved it, and it wasn't as drying as the other Henna, the powder Henna.  But I will never use Henna during the weeks up to my touch up ever again, Hell that Henna made me have to get a touch up 2 weeks before my scheduled touch up.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 12, 2006)

*IHE Order??*



			
				keluric said:
			
		

> Look at the prices for IHE.. they have indigo as well.
> http://www.indian-herbs-exporters.com
> 
> This is where I got what I believe to be a good deal. $39.60 total cost for 1000g of henna and 1000g of indigo. The same henna that HTH sells.


 
Hi Keluic, I was checking out that web site you were speaking of. Can you post an update of how your order turns out?  Sounds like a super deal, but the thing we have run into is BAQ henna vs HQ henna. I'm not clear on which they are selling on their site.

Thanks!


----------



## Synthia (Nov 12, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> No problem Atlanta. I don't want to make it sound discouraging for many of you, but just want to let you know what suppliers do to get quality product in from other countries. Jamila is a great company to work with but all of the other countries sometimes you run the risk of working with someone you never met and they could easily just take your money and run. So we have to build up these relationships.
> 
> Anytime you start using henna regardless of the color you want to achieve (from reds to browns to blacks) you have to start off using henna first because indigo alone won't cling to the hair strand good enough. It needs help from henna. So do a henna application first, don't be worried about it, especially if you are using good quality henna (but please if you aren't sure do the hair strand tests first). Then if you like red keep on with red (I suggest some amla added in for volume/wave/curl, but this will also tone down the red color a bit). With dark hair it will give it just a nice highlight, like burgundy/mahogany.
> If you want brown when you are doing your henna mixture throw in a bit of indigo (the more the darker, the less more chestnut brown tones). You just have to get a good proportion that you are happy with. This is called a one step process.
> ...



Great post!! 
Been thinking about henna for two months now . Guess I'll mosey around to an application by Xmas.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 12, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Lastly, another nice thing you can do with henna, is a Henna Gloss!! If you just want a bit of color, a little ya know yumph, put some henna into a bottle of conditioner and mix it very well, and just put that on your hair and wrap well and get a deep conditioning treatment. You can do this with your conditioning creams as well because they all need to be washed out. Your hair will be SOFT ! It strenghtens it. It's amazing! All that protection from a natural product like henna is something else.
> God gave us this plant, and think about how many of our African sisters are using this. Henna grows in the hottest countries and is used for centuries by these women. I think it is really a blessing (ie henna).
> 
> Khadija



WOW!! That is a great idea!!! Keep em coming, girl!


----------



## L_Mo (Nov 12, 2006)

SohoHair said:
			
		

> Has anyone been able to find indigo in a store rather than online? I hate shopping online and I would much prefer to find some indigo to add to my henna mix in a store rather than online, any suggestions?


 
I'd like to know this, too.  If so, what brand are people buying?


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 12, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> I love your picture of the girl blow drying her hair. Her hair is gorgeous !
> 
> I noticed you were also in MD, get out ! I used to live there from like 2001 till 2005. I liked it there. I lived in Howard County. A lot to do too, I mean as long as you had a car. I know my sister always complained about the bus system. In Montreal you have buses, metro and the train all running more frequently.
> 
> Khadija



I live in Howard County - Columbia to be exact.  I have visited Montreal and I loved it there.  Around here you haev more public transportation in the city and less in the suburbs, like Columbia.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Nov 27, 2006)

The "Henna" that is clear that is sold at Sally's beauty supply to enhance the shine of your hair..that's not a chemical is it? I want to use it because it is already prepared and easy, but if it's a chemical, I'll just put in work...


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes Columbia is nice. If we ever go down there, I should let you know. We are always travelling back and forth. Well at least my hubby is. We have some friends right in Columbia still. Last time I was through there was July, the beginning. 
We used to live right off of Rt 216


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 28, 2006)

InNeedofHairapy said:
			
		

> The "Henna" that is clear that is sold at Sally's beauty supply to enhance the shine of your hair..that's not a chemical is it? I want to use it because it is already prepared and easy, but if it's a chemical, I'll just put in work...




Do you mean Hennalucent? I use that. I mix it with cassia and a tiny bit of henna and some plain yogurt. I use it because it has protein. That is my protein treament for the week and I just use no-protein moisturizing conditioners. 

I have been doing this weekly for about a month and my hair is doing quite well. it is staying moisturized and strong.

One thing I noticed is that I am able to get past the 4 week post mark w/o feeling like I cannot handle my hair. Normally I get to 4 weeks and it gets harder for me to handle my hair and style it the way I want.  I am just trucking along and I am able to handle my newgrowth.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 28, 2006)

I really want to try henna, however my hair was dyed in october and I was wondering if this will an effect my hair in any way?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 28, 2006)

No henna won't affect your cehmically dyed hair as long as you use body art quality henna, a pure henna powder that contains no metallic salts that would interfere with your hair.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 28, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> No henna won't affect your cehmically dyed hair as long as you use body art quality henna, a pure henna body that contains no metallic salts that would interfere with your hair.


 
Thanks Henna Sooq, can you recommend any brands or whatever?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 28, 2006)

Sure ! A lot of the girls here go to their local Indian store, you can finD IT CHEAP THERE. I am not sure of the quality of other companies, but if you find Jamila henna then that is your best bet, and also Dulhan henna is trustworthy. It has to be pure henna nothing that says black or neutral as those are other plants that are not henna. Usually the black henna is indigo, and neutral is senna (cassia obovata). You have to be careful as those are probably blended mixes.

Other then that check out the internet for body art quality Jamila, Moroccan, Indian from Rajasthani region, and Yemeni. Those are the most popular body art hennas.


----------



## Aveena (Nov 29, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Do you mean Hennalucent? I use that. I mix it with cassia and *a tiny bit of henna* and some plain yogurt. *I use it because it has protein.* That is my protein treament for the week and I just use no-protein moisturizing conditioners.
> 
> I have been doing this weekly for about a month and my hair is doing quite well. it is staying moisturized and strong.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that I am able to get past the 4 week post mark w/o feeling like I cannot handle my hair. Normally I get to 4 weeks and it gets harder for me to handle my hair and style it the way I want. I am just trucking along and I am able to handle my newgrowth.


 
I made a big mistake by using a lot of henna back t o back.  My hair is bona fide HARD.  I'm DC'ing everyday until I get my softness back.     I luv the color.... but if I use it again it will be with a TINY bit of henna.  maybe a henna gloss someone posted.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 29, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Sure ! A lot of the girls here go to their local Indian store, you can finD IT CHEAP THERE. I am not sure of the quality of other companies, but if you find Jamila henna then that is your best bet, and also Dulhan henna is trustworthy. It has to be pure henna nothing that says black or neutral as those are other plants that are not henna. Usually the black henna is indigo, and neutral is senna (cassia obovata). You have to be careful as those are probably blended mixes.
> 
> Other then that check out the internet for body art quality Jamila, Moroccan, Indian from Rajasthani region, and Yemeni. Those are the most popular body art hennas.


 
Thanks alot, I'm going to check out the indian stores tomorrow


----------



## tsiporah (Nov 29, 2006)

I use the Rajasthani region henna and I love it.  Gives that slightly burgundy color.  The packs I buy from a local store sell for $2.99 for 200gms.


----------



## tsiporah (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Fran,

What did you use in the mixes?  And when you say back to back do you mean two days in a row or weekly?  

Try adding some castor oil and honey to the mix.


----------



## tsiporah (Nov 29, 2006)

Speaking of weekly applications.  I am soooooo spoiled by it,  I just love the self pampering and the strong healthy hair to boot.  I know I have said it before, but when I rinse most of the henna out, I apply a Shikakai paste to get adding benefits.  I get even LESSER fall of hair strands.

Shikakai aids in stronger roots and good hair growth.  Love it!

Ok I am done rubbing it in.


----------



## Cichelle (Nov 29, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Sure ! A lot of the girls here go to their local Indian store, you can finD IT CHEAP THERE. I am not sure of the quality of other companies, but if you find Jamila henna then that is your best bet, and also Dulhan henna is trustworthy. It has to be pure henna nothing that says black or neutral as those are other plants that are not henna. Usually the black henna is indigo, and neutral is senna (cassia obovata). You have to be careful as those are probably blended mixes.
> 
> Other then that check out the internet for body art quality Jamila, Moroccan, Indian from Rajasthani region, and Yemeni. Those are the most popular body art hennas.



Which kind of henna gives the quickest dye release? Is it my imagination or does Jamila take a loooong time? I was using some Indian henna before that gave much quicker dye release. I think I'm going back to it.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 29, 2006)

It is not your imagination about Jamila henna, it has the LONGEST dye release time. That is why I don't usually make it my top recommendation for use on hair because most people, including myself, like to do henna on the spur of the moment and just mix and use. SO I usually recommend Moroccan (which has the fastest dye release of all hennas), and Indian henna. I have been testing the new crop of Oct/Nov 2006, and I found the color of the indian henna to be even brighter then the moroccan and even my hubby complimented me on that. But sometimes that happens when the crop is very fresh. 
Indian has a very good dye release as well, not too long and I decided to mix and let mine sit for only 1 hour and apply. I usually leave it overnight as that is really the only time I have available to do henna. Wash it out and it was nice.

This was a henna herbal blend from our supplier to test out. It was nice. 

Shikakai is one of the more popular hair conditioners and for growth along with cassia and amla. 

For the dry hair I would recommend that you either do a henna gloss in between, or use amla oil right after an application. Because it can get too hard and dry for some people, everyone has a different scalp and texture of hair.

Or try the ghassoul as well in between applications, many customers with dry hair tend to prefer that. It is very softening and it comes from Morocco. Morocco is in Africa as well, so it does work very well. Moroccan friends of mine who have drier hair tell me that. 
For ghassoul (also known as rhassoul) is also a great facial cleanser (mud masks).


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Nov 29, 2006)

I broke down and ordered some cassia (plus a sample of henna and amla) from Mehandi.com.  I'm really excited to get it and try it out!  My hair could use some strengthening.

Question about cassia: 
Do any of you mix it with something other than water (like conditioner, yogurt, etc.)?


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 29, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> It is not your imagination about Jamila henna, it has the LONGEST dye release time. That is why I don't usually make it my top recommendation for use on hair because most people, including myself, like to do henna on the spur of the moment and just mix and use. SO I usually recommend Moroccan (which has the fastest dye release of all hennas), and Indian henna. I have been testing the new crop of Oct/Nov 2006, and I found the color of the indian henna to be even brighter then the moroccan and even my hubby complimented me on that. But sometimes that happens when the crop is very fresh.
> Indian has a very good dye release as well, not too long and I decided to mix and let mine sit for only 1 hour and apply. I usually leave it overnight as that is really the only time I have available to do henna. Wash it out and it was nice.
> 
> This was a henna herbal blend from our supplier to test out. It was nice.
> ...



I look forward to trying Shikakai and amla.  I was going to wait until I finish the stuff I bought from you, but I don't think I can.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 29, 2006)

Hehehe ! I was thinking about adding Shikakai to the line, too. 
One thing at a time as we grow.
At least wait until December because there is a fresh order coming from India about next week. We are just waiting for the final packaging to be done. What will be fresh in? The Indian henna crop for Oct/Nov. 2006, amla powder, indigo and cassia.

Also a sneak peek into December is that we are having a huge 10% off everything sale for the entire month ! If you and anyone else needs samples please don't be shy to ask. We consider it a gift to you. 

Have you ever used Shikakai?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 29, 2006)

I was just thinking, has anyone ever considered writting a book about natural hair care?
How about magazines are there any out there that cater to natural hair care?


----------



## e$h (Nov 29, 2006)

I still haven't taken action on getting any henna but I'm so thrilled just reading this thread!


----------



## tsiporah (Nov 29, 2006)

Henna Sooq,

I LOVE shikakai.  I can't say enuff about it.  I use the brand by Hesh.  Hesh seems to be a very popular company.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2006)

tsiporah said:
			
		

> I use the Rajasthani region henna and I love it. Gives that slightly burgundy color. The packs I buy from a local store sell for $2.99 for 200gms.


I just used a henna from that region also, I got it from www.hennalounge.com  it made my gray hairs exactly a color 33, which is like a deep aurburn.  so it looks like a 1B / 33 color combo on my black and gray hair !!  I love it, I wish I had more gray hair now   I have one tiny gray streak (now burgandy / aurburn) in the front and it's beautiful!! They say the color gets deeper with each application. Now I need go grow me some more grays, free highlights


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> I was just thinking, has anyone ever considered writting a book about natural hair care?
> How about magazines are there any out there that cater to natural hair care?


This would be a definate and immediate hit! I know more women would go natural if they just knew how to care for their hair and their options. Since I've joined this site, in just two months, I am thinking about transitioning.  I can't believe I'm saying that but I can see a way to manage my hair that I didn't know about before.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2006)

Fran said:
			
		

> I made a big mistake by using a lot of henna back t o back. My hair is bona fide HARD. I'm DC'ing everyday until I get my softness back.  I luv the color.... but if I use it again it will be with a TINY bit of henna. maybe a henna gloss someone posted.


If you mix your henna in yogurt, you don't need much at all. You can stretch the heck out of 100gms and you still get the color and conditioning...I've found that out by experimenting... straight henna is too much for my hair, makes it very dry and brittle. My last henna treatment was fabulous! I and I used a lot less henna, hence $$$ savings


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2006)

tsiporah said:
			
		

> Speaking of weekly applications. I am soooooo spoiled by it, I just love the self pampering and the strong healthy hair to boot. I know I have said it before, but when I rinse most of the henna out, I apply a Shikakai paste to get adding benefits. I get even LESSER fall of hair strands.
> 
> Shikakai aids in stronger roots and good hair growth. Love it!
> 
> Ok I am done rubbing it in.


 
oooh do tell! never heard of the Shikakai paste ....spill the beans missy!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2006)

Cichelle said:
			
		

> Which kind of henna gives the quickest dye release? Is it my imagination or does Jamila take a loooong time? I was using some Indian henna before that gave much quicker dye release. I think I'm going back to it.


I read somewhere on one of the henna sites that Jamila has the slowest dye release. The last henna I tried released its color in about 4 - 5  hours, the mixture turned from green to brown which shows that the dye has released.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> It is not your imagination about Jamila henna, it has the LONGEST dye release time. That is why I don't usually make it my top recommendation for use on hair because most people, including myself, like to do henna on the spur of the moment and just mix and use. SO I usually recommend Moroccan (which has the fastest dye release of all hennas), and Indian henna. I have been testing the new crop of Oct/Nov 2006, and I found the color of the indian henna to be even brighter then the moroccan and even my hubby complimented me on that. But sometimes that happens when the crop is very fresh.
> Indian has a very good dye release as well, not too long and I decided to mix and let mine sit for only 1 hour and apply. I usually leave it overnight as that is really the only time I have available to do henna. Wash it out and it was nice.
> 
> This was a henna herbal blend from our supplier to test out. It was nice.
> ...


I think we have the beginings of our natural hair care book going right here   this is all great information! Thank you!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 29, 2006)

Atlanta, I am glad you got to try out the henna from Rajasthan. It is the best henna around and didn't you notice how fine the powder was? No fibers and stuff to wash out, that could get stuck in your hair. I am sure your color is amazing !! The henna you got had good dye release too, it's true. 
Atlanta also did you notice if the yoghurt toned down the color of the henna at all, like how amla does? 
They still won't let this be a sticky thread? Like a henna thread or natural hair care thread? Because you should or someone in charge should make a post at the top of this thread where people can click on certain links to posts, that contain certain needed information. Like let's say how to mix henna for hair, how to add yoghurt, how to get brown to black tones, how to cover grey, how to use amla or what is amla powder etc....

In the forum there is so much information. I agree that we have so much here. On my instructions I started putting a link to this site, so that more people can come here and get help. I like it when there are forums out there, that really cater to people and their needs, along with a welcoming warmth. 
If people did know how to do this more they probably would try it out. We are so brainwashed to do all these other things to our hair, we really need to think about what women have been using for centuries before all of this (before us), and take from the good earth God gave us. I know I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Cichelle (Nov 29, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> *It is not your imagination about Jamila henna, it has the LONGEST dye release time. That is why I don't usually make it my top recommendation for use on hair because most people, including myself, like to do henna on the spur of the moment and just mix and use. SO I usually recommend Moroccan (which has the fastest dye release of all hennas), and Indian henna. I have been testing the new crop of Oct/Nov 2006, and I found the color of the indian henna to be even brighter then the moroccan and even my hubby complimented me on that. But sometimes that happens when the crop is very fresh. *
> Indian has a very good dye release as well, not too long and I decided to mix and let mine sit for only 1 hour and apply. I usually leave it overnight as that is really the only time I have available to do henna. Wash it out and it was nice.
> 
> This was a henna herbal blend from our supplier to test out. It was nice.
> ...



Thank you, because I was wondering what was going on. Yes, I like to mix up my henna and get it applied as soon as possible. I don't mind waiting some...but come on. That Jamila is too much. I am going back to the Indian henna and I will try Moroccan after that. I'll check out your site when I'm ready to try it. Thanks for answering!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 29, 2006)

Your are welcome !! Is that Hebrew on your sginature? What does it mean?


----------



## JLove74 (Nov 29, 2006)

My co-worker is from Rajhastan and he gave me some henna.  I looooovvvveee it.  It's so fine, not gritty at all.  The color did release a quicker than the Jamila I'd used.

Another great brand is Reshma, export quality.


----------



## Cichelle (Nov 29, 2006)

> Your are welcome !! Is that Hebrew on your sginature? What does it mean?



Yes it is. I am sending you a pm as not to go off topic.


----------



## frankie (Nov 29, 2006)

JLove74 said:
			
		

> What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it? *Jamila or Reshma from a local Indian Store*




Jlove...did you get it from a store inside DC, or somewhere in MD or VA? If in DC, can I have a name and/or location please. 

TIA


----------



## JLove74 (Nov 29, 2006)

frankie said:
			
		

> Jlove...did you get it from a store inside DC, or somewhere in MD or VA? If in DC, can I have a name and/or location please.
> 
> TIA


 
I got it from Dana Bazzar on Nebel St in Bethesda


----------



## toniy (Nov 29, 2006)

I just did my first Henna today.  I used Jamila. My hair is blue black (Clairol).  I added ORS carrot oil, rosewater, evoo, hot six oil, and yoghurt. I had no color change and my hair does feel softer.  I will do this again!! Right now its too soon to say.  I have indigo on hand just in case my color does not look right in the morning.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Atlanta, I am glad you got to try out the henna from Rajasthan. It is the best henna around and didn't you notice how fine the powder was? No fibers and stuff to wash out, that could get stuck in your hair. I am sure your color is amazing !! The henna you got had good dye release too, it's true.
> *Atlanta also did you notice if the yoghurt toned down the color of the henna at all, like how amla does?*


 
That henna was like baby powder!! I never seen anything like it. The color was so rich and deeper in color than I experienced before so I don't think the yogurt toned it down at all. It really took to my hair very well, even though my hair is a dark 1B you can see the color even when I'm not in directly light (a friend told me)  Perhaps because it has a more potent dye release the yogurt doesn't hinder the dye from binding with the hair.

I agree this should be a sticky thread... it's a never ending thread full of awesome information!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 29, 2006)

Let it sit a day or two more to see what color come out. Since your hair is so dark you may only see highlights in the light. Great to hear good results.

We are on a roll today !


----------



## RoseGolden (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a question for anyone that can help. Okay, I plan on mixing up a "big" batch of a henna + indigo mixture so that I can freeze it and get about 3-4 applications without having to mix every time.  I want a brownish color so I'm gonna let the henna release over night, then mix up the indigo and add it to the released henna.  So when I store the left overs do I want to store the mixed henna and indigo seperately (in the freezer)? Or can I just mix it all together and freeze??? Does that make sense?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 29, 2006)

YES you can freeze henna (powder or paste) for up to six months and use it for several applications (it might better to seperate those applications so as to not expose the henna to thawing and re freezing over and over again as it will lose dye over time). use freezer bags or bottles or carrot bags. Double up any plastic bags though.

You cannot freeze any indigo paste (keep powder in cool dark place) as it doesn't keep well, wether it be with the henna or alone. 

What I would suggest is that you freeze your henna paste and when you are ready to do your hair, just thaw out your henna paste to use. Mix the indigo on the side seperately (at least it only takes about 15-20 mins to prepare unlike henna, which takes a bit longer to prepare) and then when ready just add the indigo into the henna paste and use. 

Hope this helps

Khadija


----------



## RoseGolden (Nov 29, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> YES you can freeze henna (powder or paste) for up to six months and use it for several applications (it might better to seperate those applications so as to not expose the henna to thawing and re freezing over and over again as it will lose dye over time). use freezer bags or bottles or carrot bags. Double up any plastic bags though.
> 
> You cannot freeze any indigo paste (keep powder in cool dark place) as it doesn't keep well, wether it be with the henna or alone.
> 
> ...




Yes that helps a lot. Thank you!!!


----------



## JazzyDez (Nov 29, 2006)

I did str8 up henna last night with just water and jojoba....I can really see the red tones now. I will add some of my indigo to it next time to try and get a browner color


----------



## melodee (Nov 29, 2006)

I love cassia.  It really gives shine and strength to my hair.  I think I will try a mix of henna and cassia next.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 29, 2006)

So many of you are right in the MD-DC-VA areas. My kids sometimes ask about moving back. It was nice there. I bet the weather is pretty nice right now compared to us up here.


----------



## melodee (Nov 29, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> So many of you are right in the MD-DC-VA areas. My kids sometimes ask about moving back. It was nice there. I bet the weather is pretty nice right now compared to us up here.


 
Too nice. (62 degrees)  i feel i'm being cheated out of my nice cold, late fall weathr.  Bring on the CHILLL!!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 29, 2006)

LOL !! really??!! what great weather. 
It has been kind of nice up here too, on and off. usually we have the same weather as down in MD the only difference is about 10 degrees (yes we are the colder ones). 
I remember when it snowed SO MUCH in MD, that whole area. It was like packed full of snow everywhere. I think it was in like 2001 or 2002. or maybe even 2003. Maybe the year my daughter was born. 

Everyone have a good night.


----------



## Ayeshia (Nov 29, 2006)

Im glad this thread was started...lord knows I was not about to see what the hype was about henna with a thread that has over 1500 responses. I gave up after the second page


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 3, 2006)

But everyone has been so quiet this weekend...hhmm do most of you chat when you are at work?


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 3, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> But everyone has been so quiet this weekend...hhmm do most of you chat when you are at work?


 
I think so Henna Sooq.  And so much for the warm lovely 60s and 70s of last week.  They are calling for snow tomorrow, here in MD, and it's cold out thurrrr!!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh wow snow !! We just got snow for the first time yesterday. It's nice. My kids played in it almost all day.
My hubby is about to drive down there so I guess he is not about to avoid any snow !! So much for nicer weather. 

Khadija


----------



## godzooki (Dec 6, 2006)

I was in a tiny Indian store today and saw this small packet of henna. It was a green foil packet with very little english writing on the back. On the front it shows henna'd hands and on the back it says Rachini Mehandi. I grabbed it! Is this a good quality henna to use on hair? 
I'm still waiting on my indigo but I want to henna again so bad! I just dont want the drastic color change. 
I also grabbed some turmeric powder which can be used to warm the color. Off topic but I used the tumeric for a facial paste (with lemon juice and water) and boy, that stuffs no joke! My skin was like "whoa!" 
Ok, back to henna...For a henna gloss, do I just add the powder to my condtioner or is that something different?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes the henna gloss can be put into either your regular conditioner that you like to use or in the conditioner creams. Put a nice amount of henna into it and mix well, or if you have it in an extra squeeze bottle just shake it all up. Let it sit for a little bit like you would when making henna paste (time all depends on which henna you are using, indian and moroccan are the quickest for dye release). 
Then apply to your hair and let sit for 30min to an hour, as desired.
Wash out well and you will get some color along with the most benefits of the strengthening of your hair and it will be SOFT !! 

Enjoy !!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 6, 2006)

oh P.S. I am not familiar with the henna you have boughten, so I recommend doing a hair strand test to be certain of results.


----------



## tsiporah (Dec 6, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> oooh do tell! never heard of the Shikakai paste ....spill the beans missy!


 
Sorry Atlanta for not getting to you sooner, so many henna threads.

The Shikakai is a nice cleanser to use on the scalp and hair.
Benefits:

Makes scalp healthy
Makes roots of hair stronger
Healthy hair growth
Less hair fall (say you normally loss 100 hairs a day, you may lose only half of that depending upon your regimine. Therefore, the hair stays in the scalp because it is stronger.)


----------



## PinkAngel (Dec 6, 2006)

Where can I find Rajasthan henna (is this a brand)?  Is this the same as the Indian or Morrocan henna?  TIA

I've used Jamila henna once (still have one box left), but I think I'd like to switch to one of the higher quality BAQs.

ETA:  Hennasooq, you mentioned using amla oil after hennaing to soften up the hair.......what steps would I take to do this?  Do I just apply the amla oil after I've rinsed the henna & conditioned, should I let the oil sit for a bit?  TIA


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey there !

The amla oil is best used (same as when using argan oil, if you get this from Morocco) after your henna application (or any paste). You can rub some in and massage it well in there (it circulates the blood flow), and you can leave it in. No need to wash out. 
As for Rajasthani henna it is the same as Indian henna BUT some indian henna can be from different regions. Rajasthan is a region in Indian known to have the best henna !! So therefore we call it rajasthani indian henna (I know LONG name). 
It is a bit more deeper reddish tones then the moroccan. The moroccan has a bit of a faster dye release but indian follows close behind.
They are both the hennas that I recommend the most. I use indian though mostly for body art and I use either for hair as I personally desire.

I find that Rajasthani indian henna and moroccan are a better quality BAQ henna. It is my personal recommendation and I also don't want to wait around for Jamila to be ready. 


We are getting in the new crop oct/nov 2006 any day now. I am just waiting for the flight to land with our freight order. I tested it out (indigo, amla, henna, and cassia) and it was all VERY nice !!
Oh we will test the new amla oil out too and see about getting that in.

Speak soon.


----------



## starfish (Dec 6, 2006)

HI there,

I get my perm (finally!) tomorrow after 2 back-to-back weaves. One thing I noticed is my hair is turning gray, especially on one side of my head. (damn you father time, damn you!) For all of you that have brown hair that tends to get reddish highlights in sun in the summer, what color did you wind up with after using henna?

I love red hair and checked out the mixes that were on hennaforhair, but I don't think the red color looks the same on permed, African American hair.  I'm aiming for a deep red chestnut, NOT burgundy. 

thoughts?

p.s. I have cassia, henna, and just ordered some indigo from Khadija.


----------



## PinkAngel (Dec 6, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Hey there !
> 
> The amla oil is best used (same as when using argan oil, if you get this from Morocco) after your henna application (or any paste). You can rub some in and massage it well in there (it circulates the blood flow), and you can leave it in. No need to wash out.
> As for Rajasthani henna it is the same as Indian henna BUT some indian henna can be from different regions. Rajasthan is a region in Indian known to have the best henna !! So therefore we call it rajasthani indian henna (I know LONG name).
> ...


 
Hey girl,

That was a quick response!!  thank you!

I sent you an email too, (just wanted to be sure my ? got answered before I missed the 10% off sale....lol....)

So are you saying Morrocan releases even faster than Rajasthani or Indian?  

Thanks so much for taking the time to answer all the questions we have,  I'm very grateful!


----------



## PinkAngel (Dec 6, 2006)

starfish said:
			
		

> HI there,
> 
> I get my perm (finally!) tomorrow after 2 back-to-back weaves. One thing I noticed is my hair is turning gray, especially on one side of my head. (damn you father time, damn you!) For all of you that have brown hair that tends to get reddish highlights in sun in the summer, what color did you wind up with after using henna?
> 
> ...


 
This is exactly the color I'm after, my gray turned a dark auburn but the rest of my hair has reddish tint in the sun.  I think it may take a few more treatments for me to get the reddish chestnut I'm after.  

Maybe Khadija will chime in and answer yet another question.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 6, 2006)

Of course anytime. Soon I will be off to get my boys and get them to karate !
Okay for those nice reddish highlights yes henna will give that too you, but it does depend on how much grey you have because I am sure you aren't aiming for orange in your hair. Once you see the results of the henna application and you decide to tone it down it would be best to put the henna along with the indigo to make those chestnut tones. But you can do this even beforehand by testing some hair strands from your brush to be sure. 
If you do the indigo seperately it might make more black tones rather then leave those nice chestnut tones. Get the right proportions down like perhaps about 75% henna with 25% indigo and adjust as necessary.

Yes the moroccan does have a faster dye release then the rajasthani indian henna.

Sometimes it will take a couple of henna applications to get your color to settle. 

Have any of you thought of starting a color chart? hair results and recipes? Did they say they would sticky this thread and have the first post perhaps be a log of all the direct links to certain issues, like yoghurt and henna and henna gloss etc...?


----------



## starfish (Dec 6, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Of course anytime. Soon I will be off to get my boys and get them to karate !
> Okay for those nice reddish highlights yes henna will give that too you, but it does depend on how much grey you have because I am sure you aren't aiming for orange in your hair. Once you see the results of the henna application and you decide to tone it down it would be best to put the henna along with the indigo to make those chestnut tones. But you can do this even beforehand by testing some hair strands from your brush to be sure.
> If you do the indigo seperately it might make more black tones rather then leave those nice chestnut tones. Get the right proportions down like perhaps about 75% henna with 25% indigo and adjust as necessary.
> 
> ...



That's a GREAT idea.  We should start a henna mix page w/ pictures.


----------



## tsiporah (Dec 7, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Hey there !
> 
> The amla oil is best used (same as when using argan oil, if you get this from Morocco) after your henna application (or any paste). You can rub some in and massage it well in there (it circulates the blood flow), and you can leave it in. No need to wash out.
> As for Rajasthani henna it is the same as Indian henna BUT some indian henna can be from different regions. Rajasthan is a region in Indian known to have the best henna !! So therefore we call it rajasthani indian henna (I know LONG name).
> ...


 
Henna Sooq,
I do like Rajasthani Henna.  It does give a deeper tone.  It sort of gives instead of just a red-auburn there is a smidget of burgundy I can detect.  The powder is fine.  I get mine in 200 g packs from a local store.  I would recommended it also.

Tsiporah Teru'ah


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 7, 2006)

NICE !! I did notice that too. I thought maybe it was this new crop, but I had other clients tell me that too.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Dec 7, 2006)

I thought henna was worth is b/c it made my hair stronger and defined my texture really well but it just got too much to do. I'm trying to simplify my regimen


----------



## alexstin (Dec 7, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Hey there !
> 
> The amla oil is best used (same as when using argan oil, if you get this from Morocco) after your henna application (or any paste). You can rub some in and massage it well in there (it circulates the blood flow), and you can leave it in. No need to wash out.
> As for Rajasthani henna it is the same as Indian henna BUT some indian henna can be from different regions. Rajasthan is a region in Indian known to have the best henna !! So therefore we call it rajasthani indian henna (I know LONG name).
> ...



So the Rajasthani and 
Moroccan are more finely sifted than Jamila???


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 7, 2006)

If henna gets to be a lot to upkeep and to maintain, I recommend just trying to balance it out. Perhaps do a henna gloss in between and just root touch up s as needed. Don't over burden yourself with full head applications. It will make you feel better. One of us here also does henna along with yoghurt. They were very happy with it.

As for the sift of the henna powders Jamila and Rajasthani henna they both have the SAME sift. They are superb !! Fine as baby powder. Rajasthani indian henna just has a faster dye release then jamila. A client used the rajasthani henna on their palms and this was the color result (so dark). See here: http://flickr.com/photos/rohotsu/315984241/

Moroccan henna has a less fine sift and you will find some sticks/fibers in it, but NEVER dirty. What we usually do in body art to elminate the fibers in the henna powder is put the henna through a stocking (that has no support toes, forget what its called) but just a cheap one (and like a knee high really). 
You put your paste right into it and then put that into a plastic bag (like a carrot bag or ziplock) and start squeezing all the way down towards the bottom until all the henna passses through. There will you get a fine henna paste. I always do this with moroccan henna, but not usually for a hair treatment. Ours still washes out well as there are not too many fibers as some can have. It doesn't bother me personally.


----------



## starfish (Dec 8, 2006)

I want to start using henna by using 1/2 cassia and 1/2 henna.  Do I prepare the cassia/henna mixture and then let sit to release dye?  Or, do I prepare the henna first, then add cassia to it?

thanks!


----------



## Aveena (Dec 8, 2006)

starfish said:
			
		

> HI there,
> 
> I get my perm (finally!) tomorrow after 2 back-to-back weaves. One thing I noticed is my hair is turning gray, especially on one side of my head. (damn you father time, damn you!) For all of you that have brown hair that tends to get reddish highlights in sun in the summer, what color did you wind up with after using henna?
> 
> ...


 
I have naturally brown hair and my test strand of henna ONLY came out orange.  I then decided to mix indigo into the mix and it came out dark brown with burgandy hints?  It definately is NOT burgandy.... but there is a reddish tint in the sunlight.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 8, 2006)

You can mix the two powders together and let it rest so it gets some dye release from the henna. It should be fine like that. You won't have to do it seperately.

Also I made a mistake in my posting with the link, a few posts ago. My client actually told me the stain was from a henna cone I made and gave them and it was the one with Moroccan henna in it !! 

Khadija


----------



## melodee (Dec 8, 2006)

Kadijah (HennaSooq)  thanks for all this good info.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 8, 2006)

Anytime ! I love this stuff. There is a pretty amazing article I came across from one of the other forums and she said we could share it around. So get ready for a huge amount of info !!!

http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=51646


Now we will all really have something to talk about ! No one is having a free weekend this time.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 8, 2006)

tsiporah said:
			
		

> Sorry Atlanta for not getting to you sooner, so many henna threads.
> 
> The Shikakai is a nice cleanser to use on the scalp and hair.
> Benefits:
> ...


I want some of this, I've been sheding like a cat recently


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 8, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Hey there !
> 
> The amla oil is best used (same as when using argan oil, if you get this from Morocco) after your henna application (or any paste). You can rub some in and massage it well in there (it circulates the blood flow), and you can leave it in. No need to wash out.
> As for Rajasthani henna it is the same as Indian henna BUT some indian henna can be from different regions. Rajasthan is a region in Indian known to have the best henna !! So therefore we call it rajasthani indian henna (I know LONG name).
> ...


Thank you for that alma oil tip! And I totally agree with you on the Rajastani Henna, the color is fabulous and it was as fine as baby powder.

Are you going to be carrying Moroccan oils soon? I'll hold off getting any oils until you start carrying it.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 8, 2006)

I most likely can get the amla oil easier then I can get the Moroccan argan oil. I am getting a sample of the oil in soon as that new shipment comes in, but that won't be until Monday they are telling me. Once I test it out. I will let all of you know.
As for the shikakai, I only have a tiny bit from samples, but if all goes well with the amla oil then I will ask them to send me some shikakai as well.

Thanks for everything !


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 8, 2006)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> I most likely can get the amla oil easier then I can get the Moroccan argan oil. I am getting a sample of the oil in soon as that new shipment comes in, but that won't be until Monday they are telling me. Once I test it out. I will let all of you know.
> As for the shikakai, I only have a tiny bit from samples, but if all goes well with the amla oil then I will ask them to send me some shikakai as well.
> 
> Thanks for everything !


 
I'll keep my eyes glued to this thread and wait for your update!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 8, 2006)

Have a good weekend ladies...don't be out in the malls too late !


----------



## CynamonKis (Dec 26, 2006)

Henna is well worth it for me, because it provides a safe way to color my gray bi-weekly, and provides strength and shine

My henna regiment: I wash and lightly condition hair the day before henna treatment.

I keep henna mixture very simple:  bi-weekly, I mix 1/3 near-boiling water with either 1/3 lemon juice or 1/3 ACV with 50 grams of henna, let it sit for 12 hrs.  Mix in 1 tbsp. avocado oil, apply to hair, go to bed.

Wake up next am, rinse henna out in shower; condition 5 minutes with Tropical Avocado conditioner.  

Then I apply my usual leave-ins & pull hair back & wear my usual phony bun.

I use henna Every two weeks.  The type I use is Body-art quality lawsonia inermis (red henna), from www.hennaforhair.com

I mix lemon juice or ACV, AND 1 TBSP. avocado oil into my henna


It allows me to safely color my grey hair frequently without hair breakage, strengthens my hair and conditions it.

Been using henna A few months recently, but I used to henna years ago

Hair type: 3b-3C

For more info on henna:

Read about it at www.hennaforhair.com, www.everydayhenna.com.  Also, check out Jlove74's thread (which is basically www.hennaforhair.com's info sheet), at http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=101133.

ALSO read this henna thread Sweetcocoa started a few years ago:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=4201&highlight=paging




			
				brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> It has taken me 6-months on LHCF to solidify my products and then simplify my regimen.  I am now fully natural and my hair is thriving.  I am SUPER hesitant to add anything to my regimen....BUT this Henna thing sounds really good but REALLY complicated...People are mixing up coffee, honey, rosewater, ordering from this place and that...It just seems like too much
> 
> *So I want to know IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lebiya (Dec 26, 2006)

*I recently went to a health food store and a worker there said that henna wasnâ€™t good for people who perm or will perm their hair in the futureâ€¦Is this true? ..Iâ€™m going natural until I reach my goal then Iâ€™ll perm again ..Someone who has reliable information on henna pls respond, I was really looking forward to using it *

*I dont need the henna with color-just the transparent henna for the thickening and strengthening purposes *


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Dec 26, 2006)

I believe Henna is worth it. I ordered 1kg of BAQ henna along with 1kg of indigo from the same site that Keluric gets it from. I love the shine and the strength I get from it


----------



## Mystic (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Lebiya:

Henna is well worth it.  I used to use neutral henna (no color) and I could see the conditioning difference in my hair but I never saw the ultimate conditioning effect until I started to henna.  My hair is relaxed and henna is definitely good for my hair, contrary to what the health food worker told you. There are many reliable info on henna in this thread.



			
				Lebiya said:
			
		

> *I recently went to a health food store and a worker there said that henna wasnâ€™t good for people who perm or will perm their hair in the futureâ€¦Is this true? ..Iâ€™m going natural until I reach my goal then Iâ€™ll perm again ..Someone who has reliable information on henna pls respond, I was really looking forward to using it *
> 
> *I dont need the henna with color-just the transparent henna for the thickening and strengthening purposes *


----------



## gn1g (Dec 26, 2006)

Will someone post of picture of indigo or let me know what brand?

Mystic your hair is still gawgeous.


----------



## CynamonKis (Dec 26, 2006)

There are many people on this board who relax their hair and still  use henna.  On www.hennaforhair.com, they always suggest testing henna first with your own "harvested" hair.  If you don't want the color, check out Cassia obovata senna (neutral henna)



			
				Lebiya said:
			
		

> *I recently went to a health food store and a worker there said that henna wasnâ€™t good for people who perm or will perm their hair in the futureâ€¦Is this true? ..Iâ€™m going natural until I reach my goal then Iâ€™ll perm again ..Someone who has reliable information on henna pls respond, I was really looking forward to using it *
> 
> *I dont need the henna with color-just the transparent henna for the thickening and strengthening purposes *


----------



## Lebiya (Dec 28, 2006)

What is the difference between henna with colour and the henna without colour? 

Also what is the best kind of Natural henna (with colour) you can get?


----------



## JLove74 (Dec 28, 2006)

Lebiya said:
			
		

> What is the difference between henna with colour and the henna without colour?
> 
> Also what is the best kind of Natural henna (with colour) you can get?


 
You will probably confuse yourself by calling them both henna.  
Henna - gives a red tint/color
Cassia - no color
Both provide shine, condition and strengthen the hair


----------



## mch5683 (Dec 28, 2006)

I love Henna.  I do it about every two to three weeks.  I use Hennera.  I just add water, a little oil, and few drops of conditioner.  My hair feels like it's getting stronger.  My strands are ordinarily very thin.


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes henna is worth it!

@ Lebiya, henna with no colour is actually not henna, it's Cassia Obvata.


----------



## naturaline (Dec 30, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Yes henna is worth it!
> 
> @ Lebiya, henna with no colour is actually not henna, it's Cassia Obvata.


wow your hair looks SO shiney!

the henna box i have says the only ingredient it- ground indigo leaves. is that ok??? what ill the results be??

xx


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 30, 2006)

The box you have is not henna at all. That is the thing with boxes and how they mislabel items. I don't know why perhaps they think we are not smart enough to understand products or something, but it sounds like this box might have said black henna right?

In any case, if it says ground indigo leaves then the product in the box is indigo which dyes the hair black when used alone. If used along with henna then you wil have brown tones (chestnut etc...) and most use this to cover their greys with.


----------



## naturaline (Jan 2, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> The box you have is not henna at all. That is the thing with boxes and how they mislabel items. I don't know why perhaps they think we are not smart enough to understand products or something, but it sounds like this box might have said black henna right?
> 
> In any case, if it says ground indigo leaves then the product in the box is indigo which dyes the hair black when used alone. If used along with henna then you wil have brown tones (chestnut etc...) and most use this to cover their greys with.


thank you! i saw a box of sada bahar. Dulhan mehndi- i think its for hands but can you use it on hair?? it says ingred's are 'ground henna leaves'


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 2, 2007)

It's okay to use. Especially since it did say only ground henna leaves. You can always just test a bit on your hair from your hair brush and see the results just to make sure it's okay.

Khadija


----------



## naturaline (Jan 2, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> It's okay to use. Especially since it did say only ground henna leaves. You can always just test a bit on your hair from your hair brush and see the results just to make sure it's okay.
> 
> Khadija


tar! ill get it then (its only 69p) sooo cheap lol!!! should i add someting to help get e reddish tint?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 2, 2007)

You don't really need to add anything special unless it isn't red enough for you. If it isn't then the henna is either not that fresh, or it may need a bit of hibiscus tea added to it. Some also add paprika.


----------



## janeemat (Jan 3, 2007)

I agree that it does sound like a lot of work.  It already takes me 4 hours on Sat to do my hair when I use a rinse which is every 3 weeks now.  To add 3 more hours would be a day's work.  My question is what does it do so that good cond and treatment don't do?  I have a Philip B leave that has henna in it.  I think that will be it for me.


----------



## tsiporah (Jan 3, 2007)

janeemat said:
			
		

> I agree that it does sound like a lot of work. It already takes me 4 hours on Sat to do my hair when I use a rinse which is every 3 weeks now. To add 3 more hours would be a day's work. My question is what does it do so that good cond and treatment don't do? I have a Philip B leave that has henna in it. I think that will be it for me.


 
It is _not_ alot of work.

If you want color sit the henna out overnight after you made the paste.

Then the next day you apply it.  Keep it on for however long you want!  It can be one hour or the whole day!!!  Then rinse thoroghly.

If you just want conditioning and less color then just mix the paste and apply.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 3, 2007)

I finally got my henna!  I bought it from the store and it is straight from India.  I can't read what's in it, so I was a bit concerned about buying it.  *Anyone familiar with Komal and Mumtaz brands? * They are both for the body, so I'm assuming they don't have chemicals.   I asked the guy at the counter if it has anything besides henna and he read the box and said no.  

I also bought a box of Beauty Herbal Henna Plus which has henna, mehendi, amla, shikakai, mahabringraj and tannin in it.


----------



## Prosperity711 (Jan 21, 2007)

I did my first henna last night, it was not bad at all, I have mirrors on my closet so I but some plastic on the floor and turned to the Oprah show I tape all week  and listened to Oprah while it put it on my hair.  I only left it on for 2 1/2 hours, sat under dryer for 1 hour, my hair is dark brown I can see red tint on my gray, it rinsed out real easy, I added the yogurt to it.  I didn't want to leave it on too long  the first time, it will be fun playing around with different mixes.  I bought mine from the Indian store 200 grams for $2.99.  I'm hoping it will help my breakage.


----------



## starfish (Jan 22, 2007)

The first time I henna'd it took me a long time and I had henna all over my bathroom.  I can put it on now, 6 weeks later, in 15 minutes with no mess.

My hair was lightish brown with red in it, and henna turned my hair dark brown with a red tint.  Anyone know why it turned my hair dark brown? (I still love the color by the way.)


----------



## Prosperity711 (Jan 22, 2007)

starfish said:
			
		

> The first time I henna'd it took me a long time and I had henna all over my bathroom.  I can put it on now, 6 weeks later, in 15 minutes with no mess.
> 
> My hair was lightish brown with red in it, and henna turned my hair dark brown with a red tint.  Anyone know why it turned my hair dark brown? (I still love the color by the way.)



What did you mix it with and what brand did you use?  I'm new to the henna thing but I like to know about the different mixes.


----------



## starfish (Jan 22, 2007)

LP1177 said:
			
		

> What did you mix it with and what brand did you use? I'm new to the henna thing but I like to know about the different mixes.



I mix it with water, then add emu, carrot and olive oil to my mix right before I put it on my hair.  My Indian friends say they don't mix it with coffee, wine, etc. so I didn't either.

I got the henna from Castle Art Henna, it's body art quality, but maybe it's old henna or something. I don't mix it with anything that should have turned my hair dark dark brown. I was looking forward to bright red honestly.  When I get back from vacation in a week I'm buying it from Henna Sooq, and getting the Rasthjani (sp?) henna, which I've heard has a great dye.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 22, 2007)

It does sound kind of odd that your hair would have turned dark brown. That really should not have happened as mostly for sure it has to show up some red tones. Something at least. Sorry to hear.

You won't be disapointed with the indian henna powder from rajasthan. It is very nice !

Khadija


----------



## secretrose (Jan 22, 2007)

JLove74 said:
			
		

> To answer your main question, for me it is worth it. *I've noticed a change (in the better) for my hair.*
> What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it? *Jamila or Reshma from a local Indian Store*
> 
> How often do you do your treatments? *I henna every week*
> ...


 
Hey JLove74, question about the REshma henna, I also bought a box from the Indian store but I've been afraid to use it because it says it gives a hint of red  .  Did your hair change color using reshma?


----------



## Prosperity711 (Jan 22, 2007)

secretrose said:
			
		

> Hey JLove74, question about the REshma henna, I also bought a box from the Indian store but I've been afraid to use it because it says it gives a hint of red  .  Did your hair change color using reshma?



This is the one I used, I didn't leave it on long, 2 1/2 hours, I did get a little tint of red, not too much, I like it, my hair was dark brown before.


----------



## starfish (Jan 22, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> It does sound kind of odd that your hair would have turned dark brown. That really should not have happened as mostly for sure it has to show up some red tones. Something at least. Sorry to hear.
> 
> You won't be disapointed with the indian henna powder from rajasthan. It is very nice !
> 
> Khadija



Hi Khadija,

Clarification: My hair does have a great red tint to it and I get compliments on the color and shine all the time. I use it every week/every other week and on henna days I LOVE the color...it's more of a brassy red on top of the dark brown. But then the color oxidizes and it looks dark brown.  I just thought the henna would coat your hair, not turn it any darker brown.

You know what? Now that I write this the first three times I henna'd I did add Brinjgam (or something like that) powder to my mix. Maybe that turned it dark brown.  I just went into the bathroom and it's not as dark as it used to be, but darker than my orginial color.  I'm so obsessed with my hair now that I tend to over analyze it anyway. 

Since I don't use anything else but water and after the dye has released, oils, it'll eventually be the color I want.

To the original question...my hair is soo incredibly shiny and so strong after my weave made it thin and dull and weak.   The first time I did it I was afraid and left it on for 2 hours. Now I leave it on all day (I work from home) and sit under the dryer for about 1-2 hours.  It is by far the best thing that I have ever done for my hair.


----------



## deltagyrl (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you HAVE to add an acid to henna to get the dye release?  I don't have any acv or lemon juice at home and I don't want to buy anything else....

If I mix henna, evoo and water and let it sit overnight what will happen?

Is it safe to henna right before or after a relaxer?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 23, 2007)

YEAH Starfish !! After a few more henna applications the color should come out more but it might just be the type of henna powder you need to be using. Moroccan henna seems to be better for those who don't want such a bright color. I have used that one for years now and then when I used the Indian henna I noticed a difference. More redder tones for sure !

You can use henna after or before a relaxer but just make sure it is body art quality, like pure henna powder with no additives. Make sure not to stress your hair out though and balance out your treatments.

You can most definetely use NO ACID with your henna for hair treatment as hair isn't as fussy as the body. Some claim that the color can be deeper or clearer but we don't always know which henna powders they are speaking of. IN the native countries in which these fresh powders grow, they don't use lemon juice or acids in their mixtures. Traditionally it is water. 
Water is fine for hair. I always get great color and am satisfied with it. Some people will find acids dry out there hair too much as well. It is up to you. I say give it a shot !

If you let your mix sit overnight you will have dye release and it would be ready to use in the morning. If it's Moroccan henna though don't leave it so long.


----------



## deltagyrl (Jan 24, 2007)

Henna'd last night.  Loved it.


----------



## e$h (Jan 24, 2007)

delta_gyrl said:
			
		

> Henna'd last night. Loved it.


 
Let's see some pics girl!


----------



## deltagyrl (Jan 24, 2007)

e$h said:
			
		

> Let's see some pics girl!


 
I'm relaxing this weekend.  Will post some pics then!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 24, 2007)

I can't wait to see !


----------



## Keen (Jan 24, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> YEAH Starfish !! After a few more henna applications the color should come out more but it might just be the type of henna powder you need to be using. Moroccan henna seems to be better for those who don't want such a bright color. I have used that one for years now and then when I used the Indian henna I noticed a difference. More redder tones for sure !
> 
> You can use henna after or before a relaxer but just make sure it is body art quality, like pure henna powder with no additives. Make sure not to stress your hair out though and balance out your treatments.
> 
> ...



I do like that Moraccan Henna sample you send me. I haven't use the Jamila yet so I don't know how it is compared. My hair came out more red than I wanted. I did use a little bit of Indigo. I guess I didn't use enough. How much Indigo to Henna am I suppose to use to get a darker caller. I don't want it too blue black. Just an almost black color.


----------



## JLove74 (Jan 24, 2007)

Keen said:
			
		

> I do like that Moraccan Henna sample you send me. I haven't use the Jamila yet so I don't know how it is compared. My hair came out more red than I wanted. I did use a little bit of Indigo. I guess I didn't use enough. How much Indigo to Henna am I suppose to use to get a darker caller. I don't want it too blue black. Just an almost black color.


 
Keen:
Here is the link to a color guide I received from HennaForHair...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=101133&highlight=henna


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes I would recommend that you add more indigo powder to your mixture. I am glad you liked the moroccan henna powder !! great !

It should be at least 50/50 for what you would like to achieve. Try that out and if not balance it out by adding about 50 henna to 60 indigo. (percentage).


----------



## ak46 (Jan 24, 2007)

I used Henna for the first time 2 weeks ago and I plan on doing it again this week.  It was AMAZING, I could instantly tell my hair was thicker and it wasn't complicated at all. I will continue to use henna every two to three weeks. 

*What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?*
I use Reshma Henna, I get it from a local Indian grocery store,

*How often do you do your treatments?*
I have only done it once but I will probably start doing it every two to three weeks.

*What if anything do you add to your henna?*
I add...
Amla Powder (which I also get from a local Indian store)
Plain Yogurt
Conditioner
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Castor Oil
Avacado Oil

*What benefits have you seen in your hair?*
It instantly made my hair a lot thicker and stronger. It was visibly noticeable.

*How long have you been doing Henna Treatments?*
I have only done it once

*What is your hair type?*
4a/b

*Do you have any additional henna info that you think is helpful?*
I mix mine so that it's thick enough to not drip.


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 24, 2007)

starfish said:
			
		

> The first time I henna'd it took me a long time and I had henna all over my bathroom. I can put it on now, 6 weeks later, in 15 minutes with no mess.
> 
> My hair was lightish brown with red in it, and henna turned my hair dark brown with a red tint. Anyone know why it turned my hair dark brown? (I still love the color by the way.)


 
It did the same to me...check out the first set of comparison pics!  It was unexpected, but I love it!  The color is so rich and glossy.  No more dry, dull hair.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jan 24, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Yes I would recommend that you add more indigo powder to your mixture. I am glad you liked the moroccan henna powder !! great !
> 
> It should be at least 50/50 for what you would like to achieve. Try that out and if not balance it out by adding about 50 henna to 60 indigo. (percentage).


 

This is good to know.  I've been mixing 2/3 henna to 1/3 indigo and I want to go darker.


----------



## NIK (Jan 26, 2007)

For naturals who uses henna, have you noticed a change in hair texture after using henna? Looser curl pattern??


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 29, 2007)

There is a poll that has been done here. I recommend that for the change in hair texture that you read this:

http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=47481


I would like to work with a couple of women who have african textured hair. I say african, because many women are either african american, west indian, moroccan, africa, puerto rico etc....but there is also a lot of variety in between. We would like to compile some information on how henna has or has not worked out for women of african hair texture, as there is not enough information out there. Some women just think they can't use henna because they are black or because they have a perm etc....
So if you having been using henna and any other herbs for at least 6 months (or have at least a 6 month committment to henna or herbs and can share their experiences) or more please PM me or email me at [email protected], so we can discuss this further. 

Thank you !!

Khadija


----------



## ebbiebaby55 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have what may be a stupid question. I ordered the samples from hennaforhair.com, I would love to try it, but are the sample packs enough to treat my entire head? Any information would be great!


----------



## pink06 (Feb 5, 2007)

ebbiebaby55 said:
			
		

> I have what may be a stupid question. I ordered the samples from hennaforhair.com, I would love to try it, but are the sample packs enough to treat my entire head? Any information would be great!


 
I doubt it. The samples are pretty small.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Feb 5, 2007)

No the samples are pretty small. Not for an entire head only for doing some hair strand tests. There might be about 10-15 grams per sample.


----------



## lil'paw (Feb 5, 2007)

I am a natural and I just did my henna about 3 weeks ago and It didn't come out so well.  I did use the alma powder and it did loosen the curl but now my hair is kind of dry and brittle. It's also been shedding a lot and there is some breakage. I didn't even get the color I wanted, I want to 
go darker.
The application wasn't bad at all, it was just the results for me that didn't make the effort worth it.


----------



## january noir (Feb 6, 2007)

lil'paw said:
			
		

> I am a natural and I just did my henna about 3 weeks ago and It didn't come out so well. I did use the alma powder and it did loosen the curl but now my hair is kind of dry and brittle. It's also been shedding a lot and there is some breakage. I didn't even get the color I wanted, I want to
> go darker.
> The application wasn't bad at all, it was just the results for me that didn't make the effort worth it.


 
Don't give up yet!


What henna did you use, was it Body-Art-Quality (BAQ)?
What did you mix it with?
What color did you want?
Did you deep condition under a heat cap for >30 minutes with a moisturizing conditioner after?
These are very important.  Please let me know.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Feb 6, 2007)

January Noir is right those questions are very relevant. For darker you would need some indigo as well. The conditioning would definetely help. Because of different hair textures we have to take different steps and proceedures. Amla oil would also be a good after conditioning treatment. It must be rubbed in real well and massage your scalp at the same time to circulate blood flow to promote hair growth. I hope this helps.


----------



## lil'paw (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok, I used a 70/30 mix of henna and indigo. It was the body-art quality from mehandi.com.  I didn't want blue black but just a shinny black. Because my hair was commercially colored jet black previously, my hair mid-shaft and ends are jet black w/some red highlights and my roots are dark brown w/some red highlights. I have some indigo left and I would like to darken the roots but I'm not sure if that would be a good idea right now.

So my mixture was 70/30 henna and indigo with ACV and water w/2 tbsp. olive oil and couple drops of rosemary oil. I let that sit over night and then in the morning before application, I mixed the alma with water and mixed it into the henna and indigo and applied it to my hair. I kept in on for 8 hours and rinsed it out. I shampooed and did use a moisturizing conditioner afterwords.

What can I do about the breakage? Wouldn't a protein treatment be too much right now?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Feb 6, 2007)

So you left the indigo and the henna together overnight? Did you get the color results you wanted? Because indigo doesn't need a long dye release time as henna does. Make the henna have dye release and then add the indigo and let sit another 15-30 mins and then use. I want to see if your results changed because of the indigo sitting out so long. Thanks for sharing

Khadija


----------



## january noir (Feb 6, 2007)

lil'paw said:
			
		

> Ok, I used a 70/30 mix of henna and indigo. It was the body-art quality from mehandi.com. I didn't want blue black but just a shinny black. Because my hair was commercially colored jet black previously, my hair mid-shaft and ends are jet black w/some red highlights and my roots are dark brown w/some red highlights. I have some indigo left and I would like to darken the roots but I'm not sure if that would be a good idea right now. *
> 
> Did you see/use this Catherine's chart on page 49 of her book, "Henna for Hair How-To" when going for your color?  It will tell you what color to expect. You probably want to go to a "Warm Black "and then use Cassia for gloss if you are currently "black
> 
> ...


* YES, I believe so.  DC with Humectress or other moisturizing conditioner for 1 hour.  You could also apply Amla Oil or EVOO overnight on your scalp and hair and them rinse out before your do you DC .*


----------



## lil'paw (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Girl, I'm going to get my hair together then I'll try again this time without the ACV and the alma. THAT combo is probably what messed me up in the first place.


----------



## january noir (Feb 6, 2007)

lil'paw said:
			
		

> Thanks Girl, I'm going to get my hair together then I'll try again this time without the ACV and the alma. THAT combo is probably what messed me up in the first place.


 
 
Another thing or two...

The Amla powder shouldn't have been the problem, I think it was the ACV (how much did you use?) and the length of time you kept the mix on your hair.  8 Hours is quite a long time.  3-5 hours (unless your hair is super resistant) should do it...Did you wrap your hair well with the plastic wrap?

I found that conditioning with an intense moisturizer BEFORE henna/indigo services helps "prepare" the hair and prevent additional drying.


----------



## lil'paw (Feb 6, 2007)

january noir said:
			
		

> Another thing or two...
> 
> The Amla powder shouldn't have been the problem, I think it was the ACV (how much did you use?) and the length of time you kept the mix on your hair. 8 Hours is quite a long time. 3-5 hours (unless your hair is super resistant) should do it...Did you wrap your hair well with the plastic wrap?
> 
> I found that conditioning with an intense moisturizer BEFORE henna/indigo services helps "prepare" the hair and prevent additional drying.


 
When I was on that henna-for-hair site there were so many exotic mixtures so I tried to do just a simple mixture. I did use Catherine's
recipe to mix the henna, alma and indigo but I left out the lemon juice and use the ACV. Her recipe did say leave in for 2-4 hours, I guess I got the 8 hours from someone else's recipe. 

I did use the plastic wrap. I washed & conditioned the day before because I remember reading that henna should be applied to clean hair. Anyway...I do believe the recipe I used in addition to the products used before after contributed to the dryness though. 

Next time I will make sure my hair is moisturized before and after, no ACV and keep the henna in for no more than 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## TwistNMx (Feb 6, 2007)

ynvme said:
			
		

> Well I have never tried henna, though I am dying to. My beautician, who is Dominican..told me that her mother Henna'ed her hair and it all fell out! Now she has me worried about using it.


I never heard of this before.  Henna has worked great for me.  It made my hair stronger.  I can always tell right away. 
I've used henna (and different brands too).
Now I'm going in reverse though because my husband wants to try this stuff. 
Are you sure it was henna???


----------



## RosesBlack (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been researching and reading all the henna threads and was wondering.

How much henna should I buy?  My hair is very thick and lower neck length.

If I buy more than I need I can store it in the freezer right?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Isis (Feb 9, 2007)

RosesBlack said:
			
		

> I've been researching and reading all the henna threads and was wondering.
> 
> How much henna should I buy? My hair is very thick and lower neck length.
> 
> ...


Catherine suggests using up to 100 grams of powder in every 5" of hair.  

She also says in her instructions we can freeze extra henna powder and extra henna paste (but not with amla or indigo in it).  Henna can be frozen for several months.  
Indigo powder must be kept in a dark place since freezing it will kill it.  One can't save mixed indigo at all.


----------



## RosesBlack (Feb 9, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> Catherine suggests using up to 100 grams of powder in every 5" of hair.
> 
> She also says in her instructions we can freeze extra henna powder and extra henna paste (but not with amla or indigo in it). Henna can be frozen for several months.
> Indigo powder must be kept in a dark place since freezing it will kill it. One can't save mixed indigo at all.


 
Wonderful thank you.  I'm ordering this weekend and hopefully will do my treatment next weekend.


----------



## CynamonKis (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Henna Sooq:

I love your site -- I purchased some Ghassoul & made an "anti-aging" facial mud by mixing lavendar, EVOO and rosewater into the mud.  It feels so LUXURIOUS!  I also brought some henna there as well.



			
				Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> So you left the indigo and the henna together overnight? Did you get the color results you wanted? Because indigo doesn't need a long dye release time as henna does. Make the henna have dye release and then add the indigo and let sit another 15-30 mins and then use. I want to see if your results changed because of the indigo sitting out so long. Thanks for sharing
> 
> Khadija


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Cynthia
I love the ghassoul so much too ! I am waiting on a fresh bunch about come. I am trying to be patient. But when it comes from so far it takes some time with all the in betweens stuff and preparations !

Enjoy it ! It's just really good at not stripping away your natural oils which can be too much for some of us.

Khadija


----------



## missnappylady (Feb 11, 2007)

I keep coming back to this post and all of you are making me want to henna.


----------



## sareca (Feb 22, 2007)

Yep,  without a doubt.

Also, please share info about your Henna regimens.... 

What brand of Henna do you use? *Jamila *Where do you get it? *mehndiskinart.com*

How often do you do your treatments?  *once/wk unless I'm in braids*

What if anything do you add to your henna? *just water, maybe a little oil (same goes for my indigo)*

What benefits have you seen in your hair? *shiny, strong, dark hair*

How long have you been doing Henna Treatments? *May 2006 *
What is your hair type? *4a*

Do you have any additional henna info that you think is helpful? *Be patient and don't expect too much too soon*


----------



## TwistNMx (Feb 22, 2007)

Though all of my trials and tribulations  , henna has been "simply the best!"    
Try it and see for yourself.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Feb 23, 2007)

Sareca that is a beautiful henna design WOW !


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Feb 24, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> There is a poll that has been done here. I recommend that for the change in hair texture that you read this:
> 
> http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=47481
> 
> ...



Could you clarify what do you mean by african hair texture?  I'm African and my hair is kinky, curly, wavy all mixed together.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Feb 24, 2007)

Like meaning the hair type of women who are darked skinned naturally. There is different ways to treat hair when it comes to the different varieties of hair we have. Some wash once a day some once a week, as it depends on your hair and how dry or oily it is or can get. 

Learning more about henna and how it affects dark skinned women of all nationalities is something we all don't have a lot of information on, but it would nice to add that to the collection of henna information because there is some differences in usage of herbal hair treatments when it comes to our hair texture and scalp. 
I haven't been able to follow up with that but I would really like to know personal thoughts on such things as how does henna work for you? is it more drying? Do you add extra moisturizing? What do women who have this hair texture need to know about henna? What is different or unique about using herbal hair treatments compared to how women with straight hair (white) use it? Are there some things you wish you knew before or right away to help in your decision in the world of henna? 

Things like that. I would like to know what is important to know about henna and all herbal hair treatments/conditioners?

I hope this clarifies what I was trying to say.


----------



## tffy2004 (Feb 27, 2007)

My hair is natural and I did my first Henna not too long a go and the only thing I liked about my henna was the color it gave my hair. It did make my hair more manageable but only because it loosened my curls and that is the part that I don't like and the reason I won't use it again. Here is a picture:


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Feb 27, 2007)

Your hair looks real nice, but it's kind of hard to see the reddish tones the henna must have given you from your application from the pictures.

So you like henna for the color, but not because it made your hair more manageable? Or do you not like the henna because it loosed up your curls? Henna does tend to straighten out some people's hair over time. 
So I am a bit confused because isn't more manageable a good thing ? 

Khadija


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Feb 27, 2007)

I mixed my Henna today using just hot water...I'm letting it sit and plan to apply it tomorrow for the first time. I might add some conditioner in there also. Wish me luck!!!erplexed


----------



## tffy2004 (Feb 28, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Your hair looks real nice, but it's kind of hard to see the reddish tones the henna must have given you from your application from the pictures.
> 
> So you like henna for the color, but not because it made your hair more manageable? Or do you not like the henna because it loosed up your curls? Henna does tend to straighten out some people's hair over time.
> So I am a bit confused because isn't more manageable a good thing ?
> ...




The henna I used was black so it just darkened my hair, no reddish tones at all. I like the fact that it made my hair darker, and as for the manageablility that really isn't important to me right now, but it make my hair more manageable. The one thing I detest about henna is that it loosened my curls WAY too much.

Manageablility is a great thing but for me its not really a priority because I have a product, Kids Organics Shea Butter, to handle that. I would trade manageablility for my curls in a heartbeat.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 28, 2007)

tffy2004 said:
			
		

> The henna I used was black so it just darkened my hair, no reddish tones at all. I like the fact that it made my hair darker, and as for the manageablility that really isn't important to me right now, but it make my hair more manageable. The one thing I detest about henna is that it loosened my curls WAY too much.
> 
> Manageablility is a great thing but for me its not really a priority because I have a product, Kids Organics Shea Butter, to handle that. I would trade manageablility for my curls in a heartbeat.




Black henna, tffy?  What product was that if you don't mind me asking? thanks.


----------



## tffy2004 (Feb 28, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Black henna, tffy?  What product was that if you don't mind me asking? thanks.




I don't mind at all, the brand is Light Mountain. I ordered a neutral henna online before I realized they sold it locally at a health food store, so I am looking to get rid of the neural one. It hasn't been opened or anything and it has the instructions and gloves still in it. Here is a picture:


----------



## sareca (Feb 28, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Sareca that is a beautiful henna design WOW !


 
Thanks! I wish she lived here. That wasn't a stencil. She made up that design and free-handed it on. She also makes her own paste and sifts the henna in-house. It was fun to talk shop while on vacation.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 28, 2007)

tffy2004 said:
			
		

> I don't mind at all, the brand is Light Mountain. I ordered a neutral henna online before I realized they sold it locally at a health food store, so I am looking to get rid of the neural one. It hasn't been opened or anything and it has the instructions and gloves still in it. Here is a picture:




Oh, okay. THanks.  I have used Light mountain before, but only the neutral.  I own one of the "Color you grey" kits that has henna in one bag and indigo in another.  I have yet to use it since I started using the products from other people.  I find that Light Mountain just did not sift their powder well enough.   I hate that!


----------



## ghanaian dime (Feb 28, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Thanks Cynthia
> I love the ghassoul so much too ! I am waiting on a fresh bunch about come. I am trying to be patient. But when it comes from so far it takes some time with all the in betweens stuff and preparations !
> 
> Enjoy it ! It's just really good at not stripping away your natural oils which can be too much for some of us.
> ...




Hi,

Someone else asked this question on one of the henna threads and did not get an answer, so I wanted to ask again.  I don't want to color my hair, so I'm thinking of using cassia.  A few questions:

1) Is there a particular brand of Cassia that you recommend?

2) Should I mix the cassia with anything besides water? (oil, conditioner, etc...)

3) If I use henna and don't add acid or give the dye time to release, will I be able to get the conditioning and strengthening benefits w/out any color?

4) Is cassia as good as henna for strengthening and shine?


----------



## tffy2004 (Feb 28, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Oh, okay. THanks.  I have used Light mountain before, but only the neutral.  I own one of the "Color you grey" kits that has henna in one bag and indigo in another.  I have yet to use it since I started using the products from other people.  I find that Light Mountain just did not sift their powder well enough.   I hate that!



You know now that you mention it, there were lots of little twig like particles in it and I couldn't get it creamy in consistancy. Nonetheless I won't use henna again so no worries!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh k I understand what you meant now Tiffany. thanks for the explanation!!


----------



## MadisonK (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi,

I have thick, black colored hair that's 2 inches above my waist.  I want to henna for the strengthening effects and for the black coloring.

How much henna should i buy?  and how much Indigo should i buy?  Also, once I henna, how much Indigo should I use for a pretty, shiny black?

thanks!


----------



## alexstin (Mar 7, 2007)

MadisonK said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have thick, black colored hair that's 2 inches above my waist.  I want to henna for the strengthening effects and for the black coloring.
> 
> ...


Here's a guide
100g will dye short hair. 
200g will dye collar length straight hair. 
300g will dye shoulder length straight hair. 
500g will dye waist length hair.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 7, 2007)

MadisonK, if you happen to have any leftovers of the henna paste just freeze it and use it the next time so you get your money's worth. It will keep for 6 months frozen. 
Use the same amount of indigo, but you can't freeze this as it doesn't keep well. 

For your hair I would recommend 300 grams of each. But you might have leftovers. Just make sure you evenly cover your hair and get at those roots.


----------



## MadisonK (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the guide!  I just bought 3 1bs of henna from www.fromnaturewithlove.com I hope i like it!!  I also bought 2oz of alma oil.  My total cost with shipping was $37.  Should I mix some of the alma oil in the henna?

They didn't sell indigo.  I went to a indian grocery store and it was a little confusing.  I didn't feel confident with the store clerks help.  Where is a good place to buy the indigo?

When I get the henna I'll do like you suggested and use 300 grams.  Should I just pour in some hot water and oil until it's a paste consistency?  And do the same with the indigo after I've rinsed out the henna?  

I know this isn't hard...but it's a lot to absorb.   

thanks!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 7, 2007)

MadisonK, no problem. It is a lot at first and then you just get into the swing of things after that.

You did get a great price on the henna but they don't list what country of origin it is or which crop year it is from. I didn't see 3 lbs but I saw 1 lb and 5 lbs.

For the amla oil they don't list amla extract as being their first ingredient, therefore keep in mine that there is  more sesame seed oil in it then amla. Amla should be the first ingredient meaning that it has the highest concentration compared to the other ingredients. From our suppliers in India we didn't choose sesame oils to make our amla hair oil because they told us it would be too greasy. I would like to hear your personal thoughts on your products once you get them. 
They have a lot of great variety.

If you are looking for indigo, you can PM me. I would be more then happy to help.

As for how to mix your henna paste make it like  a paste that is the consistency of yoghurt (about) just a nice thick and smooth paste. Not too runny and not too thick. The indigo you have to watch because it is more runny then the henna, so add your liquid a bit at a time. You can add CMC to thicken it up and that helps some but isn't 100% necessary.

Hope this helps

Khadija


----------



## MadisonK (Mar 7, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> MadisonK, no problem. It is a lot at first and then you just get into the swing of things after that.
> 
> You did get a great price on the henna but they don't list what country of origin it is or which crop year it is from. I didn't see 3 lbs but I saw 1 lb and 5 lbs.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Khadija!
She sold me 1 lb X 3.  You have to order at least $20 to avoid a $5 handling fee.  And I'm trusting that I'm going to like it as much as all of you!

What is CMC?

I'll pm you about the indigo. 

thanks!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh okay I thought you got a package of 3 lbs of henna. Sorry my mistake !

CMC is a natural thickening agent. It helps the indigo not be so runny.


----------



## shaydufblu (Mar 7, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> You did get a great price on the henna but they don't list what country of origin it is or which crop year it is from. I didn't see 3 lbs but I saw 1 lb and 5 lbs.


 
I emailed them today and this is what I got so far:

"Our Henna Leaf Powder was received at the end of the summer, and has a stable shelf life of 1+ years. This ingredient is completely natural, hair and skin safe, and is imported from India."

So, India 2006?

HTH


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 7, 2007)

Depending on which region it comes from the Indian crop is harvested only in Fall time like Oct/Nov, so the henna that she got at the end of the summer must be from Fall 2005. The best henna comes from the rajasthani region of India. You can see a very through walk through the henna process here at www.bodyarts.com
They have been doing henna for about close to 20 yrs I believe. The pictures and information is very reliable and I have spoken with them personally.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 7, 2007)

Because during the hot summer they only trim the henna bushes/trees down to promote new growth for the Fall crop.


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 7, 2007)

I voted yes BUT
I can only Henna 2-3 times per year
I took away my natural curl pattern.
It took  two months to see my curl come back 
So  yes ...but it depends 

I mix egyption henna 
with coffee
oilve oil
AMLA
conditioner


I actually found a better way to strengthen my hair. 
Irish Moss 
just as much if not more proteen


----------



## shaydufblu (Mar 7, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Depending on which region it comes from the Indian crop is harvested only in Fall time like Oct/Nov, so the henna that she got at the end of the summer must be from Fall 2005. The best henna comes from the rajasthani region of India. You can see a very through walk through the henna process here at www.bodyarts.com
> They have been doing henna for about close to 20 yrs I believe. The pictures and information is very reliable and I have spoken with them personally.


 
See, I didn't think that was a thorough enough explanation.  So I told her to email me when they found out what region it came from.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 8, 2007)

I created a group for us all to share our henna and natural herb'ed hair. Please share and join us:

http://flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/

Thank you Khadija


----------



## Prosperity711 (Mar 16, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> I created a group for us all to share our henna and natural herb'ed hair. Please share and join us:
> 
> http://flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/
> 
> Thank you Khadija



Thanks Henna Sooq,  would love to join, I want to know as much as henna as possible


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 17, 2007)

welcome ! there is a nice collection of photos there and growing every day


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 24, 2007)

Another great henna thread! How did I miss this one?

I'm off to have another go and hope this time it will cover the grays.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Mar 24, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:
			
		

> Another great henna thread! How did I miss this one?
> 
> I'm off to have another go and hope this time it will cover the grays.



I had to do it twice before my grays where covered now they look like copper highlights!!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 26, 2007)

mrsjones1 said:
			
		

> I had to do it twice before my grays where covered now they look like copper highlights!!


That is how mine look today after a second attempt to cover them. However I want them black or at the very least brown. I'll keep trying, maybe even buy some pure indigo rather than rely on the henna/indigo pre-mix.


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 26, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:
			
		

> That is how mine look today after a second attempt to cover them. However I want them black or at the very least brown. I'll keep trying, maybe even buy some pure indigo rather than rely on the henna/indigo pre-mix.



I am with you.  I want my grays totally covered so when I get the chance next I am going to use only the Indigo and not a mixture of both products.


----------



## Naphy (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi there, i've already used henna (one time) but I want to re-try. Last time, it wasn't the "good" henna, it was chemical (black actually). Hopefully, my hair was not damaged after this. 
This time, I want a flawless henna on my head. I have purchased some "Jamila Henna". I've got indigo too, but I only want to use henna. *Were do I start ?*


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 26, 2007)

Now that I've had a day to deal with my hair, it feels like the volume has increased by at least 50%! It's not as silky as the last time though, but still nice.


----------



## mahogany814 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ladies, quick question
Can I henna then relax the next day or vice-versa?


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 26, 2007)

Relax first.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 27, 2007)

Naphy, you can start with a henna application. Did you get intructions with your purchase? If you did follow those.

Khadija


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm finally going to relax in a couple of weeks and can't wait to Henna and Indigo afterwards. I spoke with Catherine Cartwright-Jones, a henna expert from Henna For Hair, www.hennaforhair.com, and she told me that her daughter henna's before and after a relaxer. To play it safe, I will do a strand test using unrelaxed and relaxed hair to see if there is a difference.

I'm a bit disappointed in this site, however...Indian-Herbs-Exporters.Com. I ordered henna, indigo, and other products nearly two months ago and have yet to receive my shipment. Of course this is an international order, so I understand that it takes awhile. When I inquired, the only response I got was an insufficient "your order has shipped." That's hit. No indication of when it was shipped or how long ago. So, I'm trying to be patient, but from now on, I'll order from one of Catherine's recommended sites.

Check out hennaforhair.com and peruse the forum there. I learned so much and got a wealth of useful information there.

I'm a fine-haired sister, and my hair has improved tremendously from henna. It has thickened up, but I'll know for sure after I've finally relaxed in a couple of weeks.

*GOD *luck everyone!!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 28, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> *I'm a bit disappointed in this site, however...Indian-Herbs-Exporters.Com. I ordered henna, indigo, and other products nearly two months ago and have yet to receive my shipment. Of course this is an international order, so I understand that it takes awhile. When I inquired, the only response I got was an insufficient "your order has shipped." That's hit. No indication of when it was shipped or how long ago. So, I'm trying to be patient, but from now on, I'll order from one of Catherine's recommended sites.*



You know I am disappointed in them, as well.  I ordered Cassia and the package that came says: Neutral Henna Lawsonia Inermis.  I emailed them and asked why they put that label on there because it is misleading.  It should not say Lawsonia Inermis if it is Cassia.  They never gave me a straight forward answer saying that they sent me Cassia.  I replied that they should not put that on the label because it is dishonest and misleading for people that want Cassia or Henna.  They never replied.  I will never order again, except to get some of those free samples they offer.  They have a few powders other than Henna, Cassia and Indigo that I would love to try.

I love their prices, but I guess we are getting what we pay for. 

Edited to add:

This is the email they sent me:

_From: Indian-Herbs-Exporters.Com [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, March 01, 2007 12:57 AM
To: 'Honeydew'
Subject: RE: Notification : Form Submitted : Common Support Form ( CSF)

Dear Valuable Customer !

Your message received. Please allow me your attention for a while.

***
(-1-) Natural Henna is Lawsonia inermis botanically. It colors and conditions. Nuetral Henna is Cassia Auriculeta botanically. It only conditions and does not colors. Since it looks like henna and have the condtioning properties of henna but does not colors hair and have therefore a nuetral effect on hair it is commonly called as neutral henna. It is also called as cassia powder. (-2-) At IHE we never belive or follow any misleading practices. However, if you feel that the label has mislead you, we appologise in this regard. 
***

Should you feel something has been left out or if something need further clarification or if you need any assistance of any sort any time please never hesitate to contact me. I shall be always 'glad' assisting you.

'Awaiting' your further directions.

Have A Nice Day !
Jp
_

And it looks like the Cassia they sell is Cassia Auriculeta not Cassia Obovata. I am okay with that, but still - something just ain't right.  No more staple orders from them!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 28, 2007)

hhhhmm wow two months. I order from India A LOT so it has never taken two months to receive anything not even a sample. I believe they must be sending it by sea and perhaps that is why it takes so long. I even get books by courier from India and it comes much quicker even with the delays they say I will have because sometimes there is henna in the pack too. 

In my opinion, I would tell Ms. Catherine about the website/company (Indian herbs exporter) because she has them listed in her suppliers list right? If she has it listed and sees that they are not doing a good job then she would take them down most likely. Because she really believes in having only good and reliable suppliers listed on her site. Since there are a few of you then that is a good enough reason.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 28, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> You know I am disappointed in them, as well. I ordered Cassia and the package that came says: Neutral Henna Lawsonia Inermis. I emailed them and asked why they put that label on there because it is misleading. It should not say Lawsonia Inermis if it is Cassia. They never gave me a straight forward answer saying that they sent me Cassia. I replied that they should not put that on the label because it is dishonest and misleading for people that want Cassia or Henna. They never replied. I will never order again, except to get some of those free samples they offer. They have a few powders other than Henna, Cassia and Indigo that I would love to try.
> 
> I love their prices, but I guess we are getting what we pay for.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. I'd better check my samples to make sure they've sent me the right thing as well. It saddens me. I finally did receive my samples, but still haven't gotten the order that I paid for. I will share with you the samples that were sent when I get home from work. It's been so long that I'd forgotten what I ordered. Again, I just don't think it's worth it. Thank God I was stretching my relaxer anyway. If I had already done a touch up waiting for them, I'd be more furious. Catherine's recommended sites may be a bit more expensive, but I've not heard anyone complain about the quality or the customer service. It's hard to find cassia and indigo elsewhere so I'd rather stick with a reliable source from now on.

GOD luck!


----------



## alexstin (Mar 28, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'd better check my samples to make sure they've sent me the right thing as well. It saddens me. I finally did receive my samples, but still haven't gotten the order that I paid for. I will share with you the samples that were sent when I get home from work. It's been so long that I'd forgotten what I ordered. Again, I just don't think it's worth it. Thank God I was stretching my relaxer anyway. If I had already done a touch up waiting for them, I'd be more furious. *Catherine's recommended sites may be a bit more expensive, but I've not heard anyone complain about the quality or the customer service*. It's hard to find cassia and indigo elsewhere so I'd rather stick with a reliable source from now on.
> 
> GOD luck!



They are on the list of Catherine's recommended sites.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 28, 2007)

yes, but maybe she doesn't realize that they are acting up. It takes our help, customers, to let people know when someone is not doing a good job. If she doesn't order from them she might not know how their process is at this time, and if customers don't complain how would she know?
Management might have changed and things change so maybe they are getting slack when they used to do a really good job. Personally I tried to get samples some time last year, and I didn't have good communication with them, so I dropped them.


----------



## la flaca (Mar 30, 2007)

How many colors can I get from henna?


----------



## Naphy (Mar 30, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Naphy, you can start with a henna application. Did you get intructions with your purchase? If you did follow those.
> 
> Khadija



Yes, I received some instructions, but I thought that the recipes here were better 
Ok, so I'm gonna henna tomorrow !
But I don't have any camera for the moment


----------



## Candy_C (Mar 31, 2007)

its sounds great, but to be honest i wont be using henna.

i hear it doesnt last too long etc.

i would rather use bigen, permanent. its good for the hair. (my momma uses it - shes relaxed).

its a nice healthy alternative (henna) but i'm (as u know) very lazy with my hair, and i would have to wait for my hair to dry after using henna, and then comb it out (no doubt it'll be tangly) i dont comb my hair at all after washing. so i think it would be a problem 4 me.

maybe in the future


----------



## SplashAtl (Mar 31, 2007)

Henna is also a good alternative for those of us that are allergic to products like Bigen, permanent.  



			
				Candy_C said:
			
		

> its sounds great, but to be honest i wont be using henna.
> 
> i hear it doesnt last too long etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Mar 31, 2007)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> its sounds great, but to be honest i wont be using henna.
> 
> i hear it doesnt last too long etc.
> 
> ...


 
Why do think henna doesn't last long?  Its permanent.  If you have greys, as your hair grows, you'll have to reapply just like with any other hair color.  I love henna.  Also, why do you think you'd have to change your regular wash/condition regimen if you use henna?  I normally shampoo my hair and then apply my henna concoction for a deep condition/hair color.  I leave it on for an hour or two and then jump in the shower and rinse it out.  I use NTM conditioner as a final rinse and my hair is already detangled, silky and shining.  I get out of the shower put my leave in with my fingers and then airdry and that's it.  I'm not telling you to use henna but I just wanted to let you know that you really don't have to do anything much different from what you would do on any other wash day.  I don't even deep condition after using henna because I always put a moisturizing conditioner and some essential oils in my henna mix so I'm killing two birds with one stone.  

P.S. Your hair is just beautiful so ya probably should stick to what's already working for ya.


----------



## Candy_C (Mar 31, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Why do think henna doesn't last long?  Its permanent.  If you have greys, as your hair grows, you'll have to reapply just like with any other hair color.  I love henna.  Also, why do you think you'd have to change your regular wash/condition regimen if you use henna?  I normally shampoo my hair and then apply my henna concoction for a deep condition/hair color.  I leave it on for an hour or two and then jump in the shower and rinse it out.  I use NTM conditioner as a final rinse and my hair is already detangled, silky and shining.  I get out of the shower put my leave in with my fingers and then airdry and that's it.  I'm not telling you to use henna but I just wanted to let you know that you really don't have to do anything much different from what you would do on any other wash day.  I don't even deep condition after using henna because I always put a moisturizing conditioner and some essential oils in my henna mix so I'm killing two birds with one stone.
> 
> P.S. Your hair is just beautiful so ya probably should stick to what's already working for ya.



thanks for clarifying it for me...hmmmm

so, do you just do henna, or henna AND indigo??

thats the thing you see, i want to know how my hair will turn out b4 doing it, and plus, the phrase if it aint broke dont fix it comes to mind.

i want a good colour, preferabley jet black, and i guess i would have to do the henna and indigo together as the indigo will fade??

Candyxx


----------



## Ayeshia (Mar 31, 2007)

if you want that jet shiny black then yes you will have to do indigo, and it does fade. But if you simply want it darker and not necessarily jet black, the indigo is not needed. But Im wondering if I can add a clear gloss over the hair after I apply it to lock in the indigo so it wont fade as fast? (thinking to myself) But as someone said a lot of people do henna solely for the conditioning  properties than the actual dye effects, if anything I think its an added bonus . I have some but Im too lazy to do my first application. Ill wait till the hot blazing summer when I can do it in the privacy of my backyard without worrying about the mess


----------



## GodsPromises (Mar 31, 2007)

Ayeshia said:
			
		

> if you want that jet shiny black then yes you will have to do indigo, and it does fade. But if you simply want it darker and not necessarily jet black, the indigo is not needed. But Im wondering if I can add a clear gloss over the hair after I apply it to lock in the indigo so it wont fade as fast? (thinking to myself) But as someone said a lot of people do henna solely for the conditioning properties than the actual dye effects, if anything I think its an added bonus . I have some but Im too lazy to do my first application. *Ill wait till the hot blazing summer when I can do it in the privacy of my backyard without worrying about the mess*


 
I have found that it's not that messes.  I make mine to be about what cake batter would be.  I am sitting here right now with it on my hair.  I didn't measure anything but I used henna, alma power, cocanut oil, alma oil and VO5 conditioner and a little water and stirred.  The last time I use a relaxer brush on dry hair but this time I used my glove hands on freshly water, towel dried hair.  I will see which one is better.


----------



## caramelpina (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello Everybody,

First I would just like to say that I am new here and this forum is fab-u-lous!!!  

I was just looking around on here and found out about henna. I read some post and decided to try it myself. Well....I am so glad I did. It made my hair so shiny and the color is great. My hair is also soft and feels like it is better condition than before. I did half henna and half indigo with some amla powder. The tips you ladies have on here worked great. I will definately henna again!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forums Caramelpina !! Glad to hear about your experience.

MY father used Bigen hair dye for a long time. I don't see how Bigen hair dye is a "healthy alternative" to using henna. Bigen is a chemical and is still just like any other hair dye, am I wrong? Because that is exactly the stuff they use to make black henna when they put it on your body for body art (temp. tattoos) and I had some done a LONG time ago and it made me break out in a huge rash. So I can't see the benefits but I do totaly understand what you are saying about the fading. It does happen but you just redo your hair when the time comes and use the two step method of doing henn and indigo for best results. Add a bit of salt to the indigo to help it cling better and last longer.


----------



## la flaca (May 5, 2007)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> I am definitely a newbie to the henna world...so hopefully someone else will chime in....but here is what I have learned from the henna threads....
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by colour damage....but my understanding is that quality henna has conditioning qualities that BENEFIT your hair, it is unlike commercial dyes that penetrate your hair shaft and cause damage....henna only coats it.
> 
> ...


 

So, what happens if I want to color my hair later with a semi permanent or permanent color? or if I have already colored with a permanent dye? will henna do any harm to my hair? 

Thanks in advanced


----------



## la flaca (May 5, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *brownsugarflyygirl*
_I am definitely a newbie to the henna world...so hopefully someone else will chime in....but here is what I have learned from the henna threads....

I am not sure what you mean by colour damage....but my understanding is that quality henna has conditioning qualities that BENEFIT your hair, it is unlike commercial dyes that penetrate your hair shaft and cause damage....henna only coats it.

You can get color results from both henna and indigo - henna you are more likely to get reddish brown highlights - indigo darkens your hair towards black - if you use both you end up somewhere in between

I also understand that the coloring from henna is permanent - some people experience slight bleeding but the overall effect is long term - you have to grow it out or cut it like any other color

HTH_



So, what happens if I want to color my hair later with a semi permanent or permanent color? or if I have already colored with a permanent dye? will henna do any harm to my hair? 

Thanks in advanced


----------



## HERicane10 (May 18, 2007)

la flaca said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownsugarflyygirl*
> _I am definitely a newbie to the henna world...so hopefully someone else will chime in....but here is what I have learned from the henna threads....
> 
> ...



Hey laflaca! I have put both semipermenent and permenent dye over my BAQ henna. I did this prior to receiving my indigo with no adverse affects. I would by far suggest indigo for beautiful NATURAL looking black hair.  No more commercial dye for me............._except for maybe that bottle of Adore purple haze that still hanging out under my cabinet....  _


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 18, 2007)

Is henna really worth it? Yes, yes, yes! Nothing makes my hair stronger or shinier!


----------



## la flaca (May 18, 2007)

HERicane10 said:
			
		

> Hey laflaca! I have put both semipermenent and permenent dye over my BAQ henna. I did this prior to receiving my indigo with no adverse affects. I would by far suggest indigo for beautiful NATURAL looking black hair.  No more commercial dye for me............._except for maybe that bottle of Adore purple haze that still hanging out under my cabinet....  _


 
Thanks a lot Hericane, I am gonna try henna but I also love the dark honey/caramel colors (I know, I know and hilights included ) I can get for the summer from commercial dyes.

I am glad to know I could go back to comercial dye if want to


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 19, 2007)

la flaca said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Hericane, I am gonna try henna but I also love the dark honey/caramel colors (I know, I know and hilights included ) I can get for the summer from commercial dyes.
> 
> I am glad to know I could go back to comercial dye if want to



Restating this, because it is VERY important.  Be certain you use BAQ, and not compound henna.


----------



## la flaca (May 19, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Restating this, because it is VERY important. Be certain you use BAQ, and not compound henna.


 
 Thanks for caring, BAQ henna will be


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 19, 2007)

la flaca said:
			
		

> Thanks for caring, BAQ henna will be



We have to look out for one another.  I don't want you walking around with green or worse yet NO hair.


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 20, 2007)

carameldiva said:
			
		

> What if anything do you add to your henna? hot water, ground amalaki powder, Fo-ti powder, ground cloves, red wine, honey



I am planning to apply my first henna sometime this week.  I have been taking notes on the different ingredients some ladies add to their henna mixes.  

What is the red wine for?  Color? Just curious 

Also, for those of you who use yogurt, what brand or type of yogurt do you use?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 21, 2007)

As for yoghurt most try to use a full fat yoghurt. It helps it not be so drying and does the scalp real good.

The red wine is for the reddish color to help bring out more red tones from the henna.

Yes BAQ all the way ! Just to be safest.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 30, 2007)

I haven't used Henna or cassia in over a month and I can tell.  

I need to do a treatment THIS WEEKEND!

Henna Sooq, I always use yogurt, but I use the non fat.  I will try the full fat one this weekend.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 30, 2007)

Let me know what you think of full fat yoghurt compared to the non fat !


----------



## ghanaian dime (May 30, 2007)

I've been using Casia and will try my first henna treatment next week.  Can I use casia over my henna for maintenance until time to reapply the color?  My plan is to henna for color every 10 weeks (after my relaxer) and cassia 2-3 times in between the henna.  Is this ok?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 30, 2007)

Most definetely that is perfect !!


----------



## anahnamuslyyours (Jun 6, 2007)

So is the Jamila body art quality? I'm confused...


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jun 6, 2007)

The company that makes Jamila henna powder is a very reputable and reliable company so any henna of theirs is pure and 100% natural, and in other words body art quality. The only difference is they have hair quality henna and body art henna. This difference is only the sift because they use the best of the henna plant for their products.
So I wouldn't worry about it as long as it is labelled Jamila henna. The best quality of Jamila is the one labelled summer 2006 on the bottom of the package. Jamila 2007 is coming out first week of July.

Also I will be doing some travelling in July to the USA. We will be going through Laurel, MD, then to South Boston, VA, then Atlanta, GA, and lastly Spring Hill, FL. In MD and GA we will only be there for a day as it is a our resting spot.


----------



## Blackberry7 (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow this is a looong thread!!

I  love henna so I answered the questionnaire anyway. Here's my take on it.

*What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?*

I don't have any packets with me - but its Indian. I get it at an Indian shop. The packets are stamped with harvest date. Fresher is better. Same year's harvest is the best.

*How often do you do your treatments?
*
Usually every 4-6 weeks but sometimes I'll let it slide for 2 months.


*What if anything do you add to your henna?*

Apple cider vinegar and water.

*What benefits have you seen in your hair?*

Strength, smoothness (of hair shaft), shine, and a beautiful red glow.

*How long have you been doing Henna Treatments?*

I've used it on and off for over 20 years but I started using regularly 3 years.
*
What is your hair type?*

Type 4 something. I don't really fit in the Andre categories so basically just garden variety African hair. 

*Do you have any additional henna info that you think is helpful?*

Less than 3 hours = excellent conditioning treatment.

3 hours or more for color. Color is a glowy undertone not the overtone as we're used to seeing with other chemical dyes.

Using it is no hassle. I put it in on a "spa saturday" rinse it out 3 hours later and I'm good to go. If you don't have a saturday a.m. to spare then do it at night while watching a movie - or wrap your head up well and sleep in it.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jun 15, 2007)

The red wine is to sip on while your sitting back waiting for your henna to work.
Just Kidding!


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jun 26, 2007)

Henna Sooq,

After reading ALL 30 pages of this thread, I have some questions as I'm kind of a clear cut to the point gal:

I am a 4A relaxed dark brown.  I want henna to enrich my color and also provide henna's shine/strengthening properties:

1.  How much Henna and Indigo should I purchase from you?
2.  How much is needed per application?
3.  I live in Italy with a military FPO mailing address located in NY, so will there be any shipping problems?
4.  If I want to prevent dryness, can I add Vatika or Shakakai oil to the mixture?
5.  Do I have to add acid vinegar or can I just use water?
6.  Do I need to mix each separately then combine?  How long should I allow time for sitting?

I prefer to only do business with top retailers, which is why I chose your store as opposed to other retailer, as you seem have a plethora of advice and knowledge regarding henna.  Provided the henna treatment meets my expectations I will always a faithful customer.

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jun 28, 2007)

bump for henna Sooq


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello everyone.  I just posted a site for you to read up on Henna.  It is very informative.  Not a lot of reading.  there is a lot of pics to look at too.  For those of you that have questions about what to add to the henna, how much of this and that to get the color you want, what your hair will look for if you just use Indigo alone, etc.  

Please read.  You can even print out to keep.  It is a PDF file.  

Hope this helps!

http://www.hennaforhair.com/freebooks/hennaforhair.pdf Start at page 18.


----------



## locabouthair (Jul 9, 2007)

^thanks for that website. it was very helpful.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Jul 16, 2007)

I just got my henna today and will be applying after my interview tomorrow. I am going to let it sit overnight and do a strand test before I leave for the interview, come home see how that works out for me and then apply to my whole head! I can not wait! I have Jamilia henna by the way, purchased it from a fellow LHCF'er and she was great and speedy!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 20, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> I just got my henna today and will be applying after my interview tomorrow. I am going to let it sit overnight and do a strand test before I leave for the interview, come home see how that works out for me and then apply to my whole head! I can not wait! I have Jamilia henna by the way, purchased it from a fellow LHCF'er and she was great and speedy!



How did it go?  Do you like your results?  Come on, give up the info.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 22, 2007)

*What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?*
Henné Natur Noir henna and indigo pre-mix; I get it at Monoprix (French equivalent of Target).

*How often do you do your treatments?*
Once a month.

*What if anything do you add to your henna?*
I do glosses, so the mixture is conditioner (ORS similar to the pak, but in a bottle) and Dabur Amla Hair Oil - no water at all.

*What benefits have you seen in your hair?*
Darker, richer color, less breakage, and softer.

*How long have you been doing Henna Treatments?*
Seven months.

*What is your hair type?*
3b/c.

*Do you have any additional henna info that you think is helpful?*
The pre-mix is convenient for deepening the color of my dark hair as opposed to applying henna, then indigo as a sort of double process. It's been useless for covering my gray though.

I apply the mix after washing and towel-drying my hair.


----------



## Daisimae (Jul 29, 2007)

Bumping.  This is good info!


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jul 29, 2007)

bumping. i'd like to know too


----------



## Snuckles (Jul 31, 2007)

luvmesumhair said:


> Hello everyone. I just posted a site for you to read up on Henna. It is very informative. Not a lot of reading. there is a lot of pics to look at too. For those of you that have questions about what to add to the henna, how much of this and that to get the color you want, what your hair will look for if you just use Indigo alone, etc.
> 
> Please read. You can even print out to keep. It is a PDF file.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that link!!!


----------



## Snuckles (Jul 31, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Restating this, because it is VERY important. Be certain you use BAQ, and not compound henna.


 
What does BAQ stand for?


----------



## Snuckles (Jul 31, 2007)

Nevermind, I figured it out.


----------



## missdrea (Aug 4, 2007)

Snuckles said:


> What does BAQ stand for?


 
Question: I recently purchased a brand of henna from a local Indian store, Ancient brand, called Herbal Henna. On the box it said it also had alma and shikakai in it--is this safe to use? I smelled it and it smelled like the regular Jamila henna, but now I'm afriad to use any of it. Should I do a strand test or add just a little of it to my Jamila to see what happens? I am a relaxed head.


----------



## missdrea (Aug 4, 2007)

missdrea said:


> Question: I recently purchased a brand of henna from a local Indian store, Ancient brand, called Herbal Henna. On the box it said it also had alma and shikakai in it--is this safe to use? I smelled it and it smelled like the regular Jamila henna, but now I'm afriad to use any of it. Should I do a strand test or add just a little of it to my Jamila to see what happens? I am a relaxed head.


 

Bumping for Henna Soq perhaps


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Aug 24, 2007)

This is a question for anyone who can shed some light....

Each time you henna, do you coat the entire hair strand or just the new growth?  Since henna creates a coating over the hair strand, could it be damaging to continue to apply it to the entire length of the hair each time you do it?


----------



## taj (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't know, I've never used henna. After reading several threads pertaining to it I'm interested in trying it (despite any possible compliations).


----------



## january noir (Aug 25, 2007)

Choklatekiss79 said:


> This is a question for anyone who can shed some light....
> 
> Each time you henna, do you coat the entire hair strand or just the new growth? Since henna creates a coating over the hair strand, could it be damaging to continue to apply it to the entire length of the hair each time you do it?


 
Each time you henna, you can do the entire hair strand because it is a conditioning and strengthening treatment and you want all your hair to receive it's benefits. 

It will not build up or harm your hair. If you want to just do the NG that would be fine as well, but I can't think of too many reasons (except for coloring purposes) why you would just do the NG.


----------



## Neroli (Aug 25, 2007)

missdrea said:


> Question: I recently purchased a brand of henna from a local Indian store, Ancient brand, called Herbal Henna. On the box it said it also had alma and shikakai in it--is this safe to use? I smelled it and it smelled like the regular Jamila henna, but now I'm afriad to use any of it. Should I do a strand test or add just a little of it to my Jamila to see what happens? I am a relaxed head.




This is good stuff -- cheap, cleans, colors, conditions -- no problems even though really really old dusty package. I paid $1.99 at local indian store and my was called:

Karishma Herbal Henna
Ingredients:  pure henna, amla, shikakai, aritha, bhringraj and selected herbs.


----------



## Neroli (Aug 25, 2007)

january noir said:


> Each time you henna, you can do the entire hair strand because it is a conditioning and strengthening treatment and you want all your hair to receive it's benefits.
> 
> It will not build up or harm your hair. If you want to just do the NG that would be fine as well, but I can't think of too many reasons (except for coloring purposes) why you would just do the NG.




ITA.  In fact, I wish I could do full henna every week!  When I have time, I do henna every week for color and condition.  My hair is strong, vibriant and very conditioned, but alas, I usually can't keep it up because of time constraints.  I do "quickie" by hennaing only new growth in front and part to touchup visible greys when they pop up and I don't have time to do full henna.

Or a henna gloss by adding already release henna to conditioner and do a "henna CW" -- the color is not as intense as straight henna, but DOES perk things up and you can't beat the conditioning benefits . . .


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Aug 25, 2007)

Neroli said:


> *ITA. In fact, I wish I could do full henna every week! When I have time, I do henna every week for color and condition. My hair is strong, vibriant and very conditioned, but alas, I usually can't keep it up because of time constraints.* I do "quickie" by hennaing only new growth in front and part to touchup visible greys when they pop up and I don't have time to do full henna.


 
Me too!!  If I had the time I'd henna my entire head every week.  I'm about to do a treatment in a few minutes and I'm so excited!!!  I haven't done one in over a month, so its long overdue.


----------



## hothair (Aug 25, 2007)

I love henna but I love my golden brown hair colour more I was thinking of putting it on for 5 mins without allowing colour release and see if its still beneficial or I could just use my shikakai....


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Sep 1, 2007)

Try using cassia obovata as that is an herb that has no color and has the same benefits as henna. Also I would be very interested if someone tried the cassia obovata along with honey as a natural hair lightener. I wonder how this would work on very dark hair....


----------



## 4mia (Sep 10, 2007)

i got my henna today now im a little nervous on what to do next


----------



## Lavendar (Sep 15, 2007)

Henna Sooq said:


> Try using cassia obovata as that is an herb that has no color and has the same benefits as henna. Also I would be very interested if someone tried the cassia obovata along with honey as a natural hair lightener. I wonder how this would work on very dark hair....


 
Oh no you didn't just post this.  You want me to be a guinea pig don't you!    I'm gonna use some restraint here, but it's gonna take a lot out of me.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Sep 27, 2007)

did the question get answered?


----------



## Kawaii1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Keclee23 said:


> Henna Sooq,
> 
> After reading ALL 30 pages of this thread, I have some questions as I'm kind of a clear cut to the point gal:
> 
> ...


 

Reposting your question for answers. I am military and have the same questions. i sent Henna Sooq a pm so hopefully I will get a reply and I will post it, if not already answered.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you for reposting this here. Sometimes I don't get a chance to check out the others thread and stick to my regular subscriptions.

As for answers:

1. As for how much indigo and henna that does really depend on thickness and length. More details would be needed to give a proper estimate.

2. How much is needed per application depends again on your hair's thickness and length. If you are touching up roots then use as needed and if a full head application use as needed.

3. There have been absolutely no problems with us shipping to APO boxes and military clients.

4. Yes to prevent dryness do add an natural hair oil such as you have mentionned and amongst other hair oils. Also moisturize afterwards. 

5. Anything too acidic is too drying. It is preferable to use warm water. That is your best option and women have done so for centuries (like Morocco for example where so many women there have many different hair textures)

6. Instructions do come with every powder and it does give a detailed timings for how to mix and how long. Depending on which henna powder you buy you may need to let it sit from 2-12 hours. As for indigo only 15-30 mins max. Yes they must be mixed seperately and then for one-step process combined when henna and then indigo are both ready. If this is a two-step process then they will be used seperately. Henna first and then indigo.

Hope this helps!

Thanks

Khadija


----------



## PuffyBrown (Oct 13, 2007)

melodee said:


> I am curious as to whether henna stains your shower or sink. Or is that only indigo? I wanna try it, but I am concerned about my bathroom.


 

 Yes, it will definitely stain. I have a small spot on my bathroom wall. I have tried several times to clean it off. The paint comes off right along with it so I am more careful when I apply it now. I washes out of this sink and bathtub easily. 

By the way you look like a younger Diana Ross from your siggy. Very pretty, I love Diana Ross.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Oct 14, 2007)

great info


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 12, 2007)

Ladies, I meant to post here weeks ago, but I tried Jamila Henna for the first time and all I can say is WOW!  It rinsed SO WELL!

The paste was kinda like a gel in a way,too.  Not gritty at all.  It mixed well with my Yogurt. Good stuff.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Nov 12, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> Ladies, I meant to post here weeks ago, but I tried Jamila Henna for the first time and all I can say is WOW! It rinsed SO WELL!
> 
> The paste was kinda like a gel in a way,too. Not gritty at all. It mixed well with my Yogurt. Good stuff.


 
 I Loooove Jamila henna


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 12, 2007)

I LOVE henna! It makes my hair feel much stronger and look much shinier. And it's great for helping to stretch relaxers, since it temporarily loosens curls abit, making them easier to manage. I do henna treatments 3 weeks to a month, and my hair loves it. I've heard that it's not good to use it if you get relaxers, but I haven't experienced any problems. In fact, I think that henna has actually helped thicken my hair. I just really like it, and it's not that expensive. I get Jamila body art quality henna from an Indian store in a town that's close to mine.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 3, 2007)

That is great that you found Jamila locally


----------



## RosesBlack (Dec 3, 2007)

Henna is SO worth it.  I really wish I would've tried it sooner.  I really love it.


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: If I may additional questions...*



JLove74 said:


> 1. it can be stored, in the freezer or fridge - not sure about how long since I mix up enough for 2 applications, 1 for each week.
> 
> 2. *Sareca* henna'd first and then indigo'd. Last week, I mixed some indigo w/henna (mixing the indigo w/hot water, letting it sit for 1 min before adding to henna).


Sereca is my henna hero!!!


----------



## tocktick (Dec 30, 2007)

it made my hair much softer (at least after i finished applying it) and strong. my shedding was reduced so much. 

however, it made a gigantic mess in my bathroom. it was like i'd thrown swamp mess all over the bath tub & walls. it also made a mess of my kitchen sink when it came time to rinse out the container that i'd mixed it in. whats more, i was left with all this henna residue in my hair. i would shake my hair a little and little black dots would fall out. i also had small herb looking things (similar to thyme) fall out. it took at least another very good wash, to get the majority of the residue out. bearing in mind, when i originally washed out the henna, i did it very well. 

the benefits were nice but it just too much effort. i can get the similar benefits doing something else that requires less fuss. but i've never had my hair that soft or strong before. however, the residue problems may just be with the type of henna i used. i used one by lush, which comes in a solid block and not a powder. 

i will try it once more with the powder but it i still have issues then no more after that.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi *tocktick*. 
I tried Lush Caca Noir earlier this year and it gave great results on my hair, but I had the same issues with combing out flecks for days afterwards. It might be because the block is made with cocoa butter. Dunno; in any case the powder is easier to mix and makes less mess. Don't give up so easily. Henna is well worth the effort.


----------



## Nola Darling (Dec 30, 2007)

Don't know if this was said, but if your ends are not in top shape and you are  sensitive to protein....do not Henna or you will have to trim before you want to. Other than that, I like it and the color.


----------



## tocktick (Dec 30, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> Hi *tocktick*.
> I tried Lush Caca Noir earlier this year and it gave great results on my hair, but I had the same issues with combing out flecks for days afterwards. It might be because the block is made with cocoa butter. Dunno; in any case the powder is easier to mix and makes less mess. Don't give up so easily. Henna is well worth the effort.



thanks  i tried caca rouge. i will try the powder next month. i also found that the power is more than 50% cheaper anyway.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 30, 2007)

tocktick said:


> thanks  *i tried caca rouge*. i will try the powder next month. i also found that the power is more than 50% cheaper anyway.


How does the red look on your hair? And what shade was your hair before the henna? I'm thinking of trying red in the summer for highlights.


----------



## tocktick (Dec 30, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> How does the red look on your hair? And what shade was your hair before the henna? I'm thinking of trying red in the summer for highlights.



red? lol  my hair looks pretty much the same erplexed. it was a good thing that by the time i used it, i was actually contemplating my hair being jet black but was just curious about henna and what the colour would look like. when i got it a while ago, i really wanted my hair to look red or at least auburn-ish. if i'd used it then i'd have been sorely disappointed. it may just be my hair that didn't pick up that red shade but others might though. immediately after using it, it looked a little brown/red in light but never again after that. my natural hair colour is very dark brown/off black. btw, i mixed my henna with lemon juice & olive oil and left that to stand for 15 hours. maybe i should have left it overnight but i heard 12+ hours was fine for the dye to release.


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 5, 2008)

Does henna have to sit overnight after mixing with water or whatever else for the dye to release?  I want to henna my hair today but didn't mix the henna last night?  I could let it sit for like 4 hrs.  Would this be long enough?  How long do you usually let the henna stay in your hair?  Thanks!


----------



## january noir (Jan 5, 2008)

SplashAtl said:


> Does henna have to sit overnight after mixing with water or whatever else for the dye to release? I want to henna my hair today but didn't mix the henna last night? I could let it sit for like 4 hrs. Would this be long enough? How long do you usually let the henna stay in your hair? Thanks!


 

It would be long enough based on my experience.


----------



## angellazette (Jan 5, 2008)

I just check my henna throughout the day.  Cause sometimes the house is hot, sometimes it isn't and that all affects the release.  So I just start to apply some to my inner wrist around 4 hours in and leave on for 30 mins.  If I like what I see, then I use it...if not, I let it sit more and probably check every two hours after that.  I leave it in for hours...sometimes overnight if I'm really lazy.


----------



## Dubois007 (Jan 5, 2008)

I did my first henna today and I really like the result.

I used Colora Henna  powder box mixed it with mustard oil, conditionner, warm water and lemon juice.  I let it sit for an hour. 

After washing my hair I started applying the paste I kept it for 2 hours under a plastic cap. I rinsed even soak my hair in the tub in order to get it all out.

I washed with conditionner and voila.

I plan to do every month.

Now I'm gonna browse the forum for more info on amla powder


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 5, 2008)

january noir said:


> It would be long enough based on my experience.



Thank you!


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 5, 2008)

angellazette said:


> I just check my henna throughout the day.  Cause sometimes the house is hot, sometimes it isn't and that all affects the release.  So I just start to apply some to my inner wrist around 4 hours in and leave on for 30 mins.  If I like what I see, then I use it...if not, I let it sit more and probably check every two hours after that.  I leave it in for hours...sometimes overnight if I'm really lazy.



Thank you!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 9, 2008)

How long you leave henna for dye release depends on the products and the type of powder you are using.

For powders Jamila needs to sit for at least 12 hours usually but some people can have it ready before then, depends on temperature and location sometimes.

For Moroccan, Indian or Yemeni leave it sit for only a few hours like 2-3 hours and then use them. Up to four is okay if you forget or just want to wait a bit more. But you can test these pastes on your palm by leaving it for 1 min, wash it off, and if you see bright pumpkin orange stain then you are good to go and use it.

Most popular powders for hair usage are those four types but moroccan is used a lot for clients mixing their powder with indigo you want to go more towards brown to black tones and want to do it the quickest way.

Then Indian powder is very popular and gives nice reddish highlights/tones.

I think the cocoa butter and block form of Lush henna products are kind of unappealing to me personally and have never used them. I have always used powder for at least 10 yrs and I am happy with it and I find that it isn't as messy.

If you try it on damp hair too that seems to help a bit more with application. Damp as in towel dry.

Hope everyone has been well. Missed you all! Sorry haven't been around too much just was under the weather for awhile, and trying to do the bare minimum.


----------



## anon123 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm natural of hair type extremely kinky.  I bought henna from From Nature With Love and followed the mixing and application directions as found at Henna for Hair.  It left the slightest of dyes and I felt no difference in my hair.  It was a lot of hassle and smelled unpleasant.  So for me, a lot of work with virtually no results.  I still have half of it left, so I might try again at some point, but I'm in no hurry to.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 30, 2008)

Mwedzi, you know I wish there were other recipes out there on sites or instructions that made note of the different hair textures and possible requirements that might need to be done. Everything is pretty general and this is a reminder to myself firstly, that sometimes people will get a product, read the instructions and follow it exactly as they are supposed to, BUT end up the results that are not exactly satisfactory.

For one, lemon juice is not needed. I add maybe a splash but you really don't need it and for everyone else that feels you do well from the traditions and hundreds of years of women using henna in other countries before we did over here, they sure did use water (warmed up or tea water perhaps) but I feel for some people the addition of acid doesn't affect them and for others it is a pain to the hair and so drying. So herbs can be a little drying in general and then to add lemon juice, it's a bit too much. I am not implying you did that but I guess I took a moment here to vent about it.

Because I want to write that out myself that for instructions it is going to state that to keep in mind everyone has different hair textures and we need to be aware that some things are good for some, while other things are not. Herbs in my opinion are great for everyone but what you put into that mixture after that is what really counts.

So lemon juice: that's a number 1 concern. Better not to add it, especially if you are concerned about drying your hair and scalp out.

Damp hair: Putting herbal treatments onto damp hair. It makes a huge difference. It is easier to apply and there is definetely less mess all over.

Oiling/Conditioning: Add this to your herbal recipe, oil for sure. You favorite and this will also enhance the smell of that herbal smell some of you might not like. You may also add some conditioner to the mixture but remember that conditioner does dilute the mixture a bit so if you want color then don't add to much. Oil/condition afterwards for sure and some do it before as well. 

Indigo: be careful with it and don't add extra to the indigo only the other herbs as indigo CAN SOMETIMES be fussy and just demise on you. No freezing for this herb, and it's the only one you cannot freeze not even the powder. Freezing helps keep herbs fresh and make them last longer and stronger.

Those are a few general tips but some of the ladies here have some great recipes. Right now cassia with honey and chamomile tea is pretty popular. Honey is a natural hydrogen peroxide and is known to lighten your hair some. I did it recently to make my reddish tones not so deep burgundish from the build up of years of henna'ing. I needed a little boost and to make it all fresh looking. It was nice 

Take care everyone

Khadija


----------



## MissMasala5 (Feb 4, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> I think *the cocoa butter and block form of Lush henna products are kind of unappealing to me *personally and have never used them. I have always used powder for at least 10 yrs and I am happy with it and I find that it isn't as messy.



ITA, I was in Macy's y/day and checked out the Lush stall there. Looked over their $20+ henna bricks, and one brick would not have been enough 

Henna Sooq, thank you for your informative posts on the henna experience!


----------



## LadyZ (Feb 4, 2008)

Does henna stop breakage or make it worse?


----------



## sweetgal (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not by any means a henna expert. However, henna may cause your hair to break more if you hair is breaking because it's dry. Henna acts like a protein treatment. So it strenghtens your hair, however may also dry it out.

If you hair is breaking due to dryness do a dc, if it's very weak and limp do a protein or henna, if your not sure you can do a mild protein like aphogee 2 min and a dc.  Continue to watch you hair and you should be able to make a better assessment.  If you do henna, make sure that you dc right afterwards, 

...hope this helps.


----------



## Lavendar (Feb 4, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> *Damp hair: Putting herbal treatments onto damp hair. It makes a huge difference. It is easier to apply and there is definetely less mess all over.*
> 
> Khadija


 
That was an awesome post Khadija!!!  I specifically want to address the above.  I used henna on dry hair for over a year and finally decided to try on clarified, damp hair.  I had much better and brighter color penetration on damp hair.  I'm so glad I decided to try it, especially since the consensus at that time was henna should be done on dry hair.  Damp hair is definitely better for me.  And you are right....application is sooooo much easier and I use much less henna which is a money saver as well!


----------



## Lavendar (Feb 4, 2008)

LadyZ said:


> Does henna stop breakage or make it worse?


 
If the henna is mixed and applied correctly for your hair type, it can stop breakage or at least greatly reduce it.  Henna actually has a great conditioning effect on the hair.  Although henna has a similar effect to a protein treatment in that it fills-in and coats the cortex of the hair, I don't believe it is actually a true "protein" treatment and should never be used in the place of the moderate-to-heavy protein treatments if this is what your hair requires.  Henna really strengthens and conditions my hair, but I still use heavy protein when needed for my extremely fine hair.  I can use light protein DC once a week in addition to a henna gloss every 2-3 weeks and never overload on protein.  My first henna treatment was drying, but I quickly made some adjustments to my mix and have had great treatments thereafter.  Personally, I think a henna gloss (henna mixed with conditioner) with a small amount of oil right before application would be great on anyone's hair.  Of course, this is all my honest opinion.


----------



## LadyZ (Feb 4, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> I'm not by any means a henna expert. However, henna may cause your hair to break more if you hair is breaking because it's dry. Henna acts like a protein treatment. So it strenghtens your hair, however may also dry it out.
> 
> If you hair is breaking due to dryness do a dc, if it's very weak and limp do a protein or henna, if your not sure you can do a mild protein like aphogee 2 min and a dc. Continue to watch you hair and you should be able to make a better assessment. If you do henna, make sure that you dc right afterwards,
> 
> ...hope this helps.


 
====

Thanks, is does.....


----------



## sweetgal (Feb 4, 2008)

Lady z, 

good luck, sometimes it's so difficult to detemine what you hair needs-but you will get there


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Feb 4, 2008)

Lavendar and sweet gal made some very good points. I especially like that lavendar you didn't just give up on henna, but you adjusted and made the necessary changes to your hair for the better. 

The thing with henna is that everyone does have their own ways and their own recipes, while that's something I respect, it's not something that I think is a ONE WAY IS the Only Right way. I feel it is really important to be open about natural hair care and not to be stuck on telling others that there is only way to do it. Could you imagine how many people would have left henna behind and never looked back at it? That's just one thing I never agreed with. People have different hair textures and there is so much variety in that alone, that there will be no one way with henna and natural herbs. You may have to experiment and adjust your recipes to suit your hair and yourself. That's what makes henna worth it!

Okay I'm gonna stop my preaching 

Thank you for the comments regarding my previous posts.

Khadija


----------



## LadyZ (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you Ladies,
What everyone said is true, you have to try things and make the adjustment for your own hair... I have some and it is in the freezer... I let it set over night, wrapped in plastic in a heated area to release the color...  I think I will try it with in a month and see what happens...  I mixed it with a cone-free conditioner so it won't be so drying... and of course before I do anything... I will double check what I am about to do with the pros on this forum, so I can do it the correct way...

Thanks for responding with such good info... As always...


----------



## PassionFruit (Feb 28, 2008)

<slipping out of lurkdom to post some helpful Henna hints>

I dont current use Henna but as a teen it was the only thing we used to condition/color our hair




though Rainbow Henna is a brand ( non-Indian) it is considered pure Henna by Whole Foods Mkt where it can be purchased...  more importantly, the website there gives great henna useage hints that can be used with tattoo grade hennas from Indian sellers if you so choose


http://www.rainbowresearch.com/henna_instructions.html


*Preparation*
       Rainbow Henna may be applied on wet or dry hair, but it is important that the hair be clean. If you wish to shampoo first, towel dry hair before application. Apply cream, oil, or Vaseline around the hairline, ears, and neck to avoid staining your skin.
*Directions **(If using Henna on Grey or White Hair see directions below)***
       Pour a 4 oz. jar of Rainbow Henna into a glass or plastic bowl.  Gradually add boiling water, coffee or tea to the Henna powder. Use a wooden or plastic spoon to mix thoroughly to a creamy soup-like consistency, (more liquid can be added if mixture is too thick).
*For Rainbow Neutral Henna*, mix 2 oz. (1/2 jar) with boiling water.
       Rainbow Henna is filled by weight. A 4 oz. jar is equal to an 8 oz. cup by volume.
***For best results with Henna on Grey hair see instructions below***
*Directions for use on Grey or White Hair*
       Pour a 4 oz. jar of Rainbow Henna into a glass or plastic bowl. Gradually add boiling coffee or tea to the Henna powder. *See special recipes and hints below for exact Coffee & Tea use*. Add 1-2 Tablespoons of Apple Cider Vinegar. Use a wooden or plastic spoon to mix thoroughly to a creamy soup-like consistency, (more liquid can be added if mixture is too thick).
*For Rainbow Neutral Henna on Grey Hair: *Mix 2 oz. (1/2 jar) with boiling water, do not use coffee and vinegar.
*Best Recipes for Grey Hair:*
        Dark Brown Henna + Coffee + 1-2 tbsp Apple Cider Vinegar = Dark Brown
        3 parts Black + 1 Part Medium Brown + Coffee + 1-2 tbsp Apple Cider Vinegar = Dark Brown
        3 Parts Dark Brown + 1 Part Medium Brown + Coffee + 1-2 tbsp Apple Cider Vinegar = Medium/Dark Brown
        3 Parts Black + 1 Part Dark Brown + Coffee + 1-2 tbsp Apple Cider Vinegar = Darkest Brown

*Special Recipes and Hints*
*Substitute Coffee or Tea for Water to add these effects:*
*Coffee* – *Use for Best Results on Grey Hair* to help tone down red tones, deepens brown-red tones, & cover grey. Use brewed, black coffee or espresso (not instant or decaffeinated). After coffee or espresso is brewed, bring to a boil. Mix as directed above.
*Teas*- To have the following effects take place, substitute tea for water. Let tea steep for 20-30 minutes, and then bring to a boil. Mix as directed above.

Ceylon, Black China or Darjeeling Teas will help tone down red & deepen brown-red tones on Dark Brown, Med Brown, Burgundy, Mahogany & Sherry.
Ceylon, Black China or Darjeeling Teas will add gold highlights to Light Brown Henna.
Red Zinger Tea enriches red tones in Burgundy, Sherry, Mahogany, Dark Brown, Med Brown and Red Henna.
Chamomile Tea brightens and adds highlights to Neutral, Blonde, or Marigold Blonde Henna.
 **** Remember the water, tea or coffee should be brought to a boil. The amount you use is up to you. More can be added if the mixture thickens. Apply Henna while warm, not hot. The electric Thermo Heat Cap can improve color and conditioning.
*Apple Cider Vinegar* – To help all colors hold on grey hair, add 1-2 tbsp. apple cider vinegar to Henna mixture.
*Lemon Juice* – To lighten blonde shades, add 1-2 tbsp. lemon juice to Henna mixture.
*To Deepen Red Shades* – Red, Sherry, Mahogany, or Burgundy can be deepened by mixing a darker shade. For example, 3 oz. (3/4 jar) Mahogany + 1 oz. (1/4 jar) Dark Brown = Dark Auburn.
*Dry or Damaged Hair* – Add 1 Egg, or 1-2 tbsp. of Olive Oil, or 1-2 tbsp of Plain Yogurt to the Henna mixture. These natural ingredients not only condition, but help with the application and rinsing processes. Choose any 1 of the 3 options listed above for similar results.
*Application*
         Wear plastic or rubber gloves to avoid staining your hands.

Section hair front to back and ear to ear. Take 1 inch partings in the sections.
Method 1 - Begin at the scalp and paint on the Henna with a tint brush from roots to ends, or use hands
Method 2 - Begin at scalp and apply Henna with gloved hands.  Packing it on as if you were putting a mud pack on your head.
Continue until all the hair is thickly coated with the Henna mixture.
Place a cotton or tissue band around the hairline. Cover the hair with a plastic bag or plastic wrap and old towel to help maintain heat.
 *Timing*
       For best results use a Heat Lamp, or Thermo Heat Cap:
      Leave on as follows:

Black, Red, Sherry, Mahogany, Burgundy, Dark Brown, Medium Brown, and Copper –with heat 45- 60 minutes; without heat 60-90 minutes.
Strawberry Blonde, Blonde, Marigold Blonde, Light Brown, and Neutral –with heat 30 minutes; without heat 45-60 minutes.
       When timing is completed, rinse thoroughly with hot water, and then rinse with cool water. Follow with Rainbow Henna Shampoo, or any mild natural shampoo without essential oils. Rinse thoroughly and style. Leaving the Henna on longer then recommended is not advised, results may vary.
*Henna Test Strand Instructions*

Mix 1 teaspoon of Henna with _Boiled Water_* Use enough water to make it into a thick soup-like consistency. Additional water may be added to thin mixture if needed.
Test on enough hair to see results. Select a 1 inch section (enough to wrap around 2 fingers).
Apply Henna _Roots to Ends_, coating the hair. After Henna is applied, wrap the section of hair in plastic wrap. Leave on 45-60 minutes. Rinse off, shampoo and dry. Check color in good light, daylight is best. For more depth of color, timing can be increased 15-30 minutes.
       *coffee or tea should be substituted for water for grey hair.
*Helpful Accessories*

Plastic or glass bowl
Plastic or wooden spoon
Oil, Vaseline, or cream
Plastic or rubber gloves
Tint brush or 1 ½ inch paint brush
Cotton or tissues
Plastic bag or plastic wrap
Protective cape or old towel
Rainbow Henna Shampoo
Rainbow Henna Conditioner
Thermo Electric Heat Cap
 *Frequently Asked Questions and Answers*
*Should I try a test strand first? *
        Yes. See Henna test strand instructions above.
*Can Henna be used on grey or white hair?*
        If you have over 10% grey, we suggest doing a “test strand” first. The following formulas work best:


Medium Brown Henna + brewed coffee + apple cider vinegar
Dark Brown Henna + brewed coffee + apple cider vinegar
Light Brown Henna + Ceylon Tea or Black China Tea or Darjeeling Tea + apple cider vinegar
Dark Brown Henna + Medium Brown Henna (50% of each) + brewed coffee + apple cider vinegar - works well on more than 10% grey
 *Can I Henna after a perm?*
After a Perm we suggest that you wait 3-5 shampooings.  This will insure that the entire chemical residue is removed prior to doing the Henna application.  
*Can I Henna before a perm?*
        Yes, Follow instructions below to remove Henna coating first.
*Can I use a Chemical Dye or Bleach over hair with Henna on it?*
No. First you must remove the Henna coating from the hair shaft.  The Henna coating is naturally removed after 2-3 weeks of regular shampooing. If Henna was applied less then 2-3 weeks before see removal instructions below.
*What is the best way to remove Henna?*
To help remove Henna from the hair shaft, apply warm mineral oil to the hair.  Leave on 20-25 minutes.  Rinse with warm water.  Shampoo out.  This procedure is good prior to using a perm or chemical tint/color.
*Is Henna safe to use over a chemical tint?*
Yes.  If the hair is in excellent condition, Rainbow Henna can be used over a chemical tint.  However, this is not its purpose.  Color results may very until new growth comes in fully. Henna should not be used over bleached or white hair.
*Can Hair be lightened after Henna? *
        No.  The Henna color will remain on the hair even if high lift blonde tints or bleaches are used.
*Will Henna lighten hair?*
No. Henna does not contain any lightening chemicals.  Blonde Henna brings out yellow and golden brown highlights.  Marigold Blonde Henna brings out gold and yellow highlights.  Both add shine and body to grey hair.
*How often can I use Henna?*
Neutral Henna can be used on any type of hair every 4 weeks.  All other shades can be used every 4 to 6 weeks.  If color fades quicker than 4-6 weeks it is safe to re-apply sooner.
*Can Henna powders be mixed?*
      Yes.  You can mix powders together to create your own formula.  Mix powders well before adding liquid.


----------



## onyxcabelo (Feb 28, 2008)

I love henna!!! I use a texturizer, and I do henna glosses about once a month.  For me using henna is like a  spa experience - I always look forward to it.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice! 

It's been extremely henna quiet lately that's for sure.

Khadija


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm subcribing to this thread as I have just bought some henna from www.fromnaturewithlove.com and is waiting for it to arrive. I like all the helpful tips in this thread. Thanks ladies for starting this one.


----------



## lsw29 (Mar 5, 2008)

I would  really like to try Henna, but I am afraid  that I will loose my natural curl pattern.  I  am really only worried about the front and middle of my hair because my curl pattern is more wavy and loose in the front of my head while my texture in the back is tight.  Maybe I will only do the back of my head where the texture is tighter and not the front.  I am really torn right now.  If I decide to do this I will post my experience.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 5, 2008)

I understand your concern, because yes the herbal treatments can be a bit straightening on the hair. I wouldn't recommend you do part of your hair because henna will color your hair and I am sure you don't want two-toned hair. Rather you could use some cassia obovata but it is beneficially for the herbal treatments to reach and work on the scalp of the hair too where the roots are.

So the curl pattern is no doubt going to be a factor, But you could add some amla powder to maintain that volume and wave for sure. That would be beneficial and an option.

Khadija


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> I understand your concern, because yes the herbal treatments can be a bit straightening on the hair. I wouldn't recommend you do part of your hair because henna will color your hair and I am sure you don't want two-toned hair.* Rather you could use some cassia obovata but it is beneficially for the herbal treatments to reach and work on the scalp of the hair too where the roots are.*
> 
> So the curl pattern is no doubt going to be a factor, But you could add some amla powder to maintain that volume and wave for sure. That would be beneficial and an option.
> 
> Khadija


 
Henna Sooq, does the benefits of the cassia obovata just as good as the henna in terms of adding thickness and strength or not? I am thinking about using it as well on my dark brown/black hair but I don't really want any coloring. I want to remain it's natural color but I want the strength and thickness benefits of henna. Do you have any recommendations on this? Also, what coloring effects does cassia obovata has on just a few greying strands?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 5, 2008)

Absolutely you get the same benefits from henna as you do cassia obovata. But cassia on dark hair gives no color, those with light colored hair might get an uplift of golden tones, and get their grey looking shiny and uplifted as well.

So give that a shot, you will probably like it

Khadija


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 5, 2008)

I tried henna once a long time ago when I had relaxed hair. I HATED IT. It made my hair hard and took forever to wash out. My mom used it a month or so ago on her relaxed hair. She hated it as well. Im gonna pass on the henna for now.  Maybe when they come with some henna that wont require moer than 5 minutes to mix and release and require 50-11 mix ins to work, Ill try it again.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 5, 2008)

The thing with any herbal treatments is that if your hair can become hard or dried out, then the herbal treatments should be used along with a deeep conditioner or good hair oils right into the henna mixture in order to balance it all out. Using a good henna powder such as body art quality makes a huge difference as well.

But henna is something that needs to be patiently used. I just go to sleep with mine in as I am way too busy usually otherwise. Wash out in the morning and go about my business.


----------



## lsw29 (Mar 5, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> I understand your concern, because yes the herbal treatments can be a bit straightening on the hair. I wouldn't recommend you do part of your hair because henna will color your hair and I am sure you don't want two-toned hair. Rather you could use some cassia obovata but it is beneficially for the herbal treatments to reach and work on the scalp of the hair too where the roots are.
> 
> So the curl pattern is no doubt going to be a factor, But you could add some amla powder to maintain that volume and wave for sure. That would be beneficial and an option.
> 
> Khadija



Thanks Henna Sooq, that is a good option, Maybe I will try cassia obovata.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> Absolutely you get the same benefits from henna as you do cassia obovata. *But cassia on dark hair gives no color,* those with light colored hair might get an uplift of golden tones, and get their grey looking shiny and uplifted as well.
> 
> So give that a shot, you will probably like it
> 
> Khadija


 
Thanks Henna Sooq. This is perfect for me. Next question - How long do I have to wait to use henna and any other ayurveda powders after getting a relaxer? I need to relax my hair this coming weekend and I don't know if I have to wait a while before I use my henna and my shikakai/amla rinse. Help please. Any of the knowledgeable ladies on ayurveda hair care can chime in and thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome!

I would give your hair a bit of a break after the relaxer such as a 1-2 weeks if you can wait. I believe in balancing out your hair and not to over stress it, plus this will give you a clearer view of how the products are working for you rather then doing it closer together as it would be hard to see differences in different techniques/chemicals/herbs.

I think that would work best for you! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 6, 2008)

I tried Cassia Obovata for the first time 2 weeks ago. I Was impressed with the strength of my hair. I mixed honey and water with it... and I am all natural. I also used a yogurt treatement afterwards.....and my hair was slightly dry. I will use only moisture nex time......Anyways....

 I have noticed that my greys are Brighter - that was not the goal, but - I was afraid to use regular henna....

I don't want to change my hair color - but I do want to banish the Greys.

What do I do????? Can I add Amla to this mix of Cassia?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 6, 2008)

NOTE: reply was exchanged via email


----------



## Aggie (Mar 6, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I would give your hair a bit of a break after the relaxer such as a 1-2 weeks if you can wait. I believe in balancing out your hair and not to over stress it, plus this will give you a clearer view of how the products are working for you rather then doing it closer together as it would be hard to see differences in different techniques/chemicals/herbs.
> 
> I think that would work best for you! Let us know how it goes.


 
Thank you Henna Sooq.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 6, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I tried Cassia Obovata for the first time 2 weeks ago. I Was impressed with the strength of my hair. I mixed honey and water with it... and I am all natural. I also used a yogurt treatement afterwards.....and my hair was slightly dry. I will use only moisture nex time......Anyways....
> 
> I have noticed that my greys are Brighter - that was not the goal, but - I was afraid to use regular henna....
> 
> ...


 
*Henna Sooq*, no fair. I want the answer to this question too. A lot of the questions here I don't know the answers to and I'm here looking for answers not only to my own questions but also to questions that I haven't thought about myself. Thanks for your response here.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh ok hehehe! She had just emailed me directly for the answer as well as posting here, so anyhow...
I am going to post it right here for you! I hope this one helps too


"Okay so your greys became too bright correct? I would add the amla powder or even some coffee/tea to your mix, as long as caffeine doesn't bother you too much.

If you use henna alone your hair will become reddish toned and your greys will come out like reddish highlights but more visible then your darker hair. If it continues to bother you then you may have to color your hair with henna and amla combination or the henna with indigo combination but for now I would say give a goos shot of either the coffee or tea to your cassia mixture or even the amla powder. A good dose of it, maybe like add at least 35% amla powder to it."


----------



## Aggie (Mar 6, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> Oh ok hehehe! She had just emailed me directly for the answer as well as posting here, so anyhow...
> I am going to post it right here for you! I hope this one helps too
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 7, 2008)

I am going to apply henna to my hair today for the first time... Do you apply it to clean and dry hair, freshly shampooed wet hair or dirty hair?  Which technique is less drying?


----------



## stormy07 (Mar 7, 2008)

ok I ordered my henna and I'm waiting for it to come. When I had done a harvest hair test before I loved the color I had when I first washed the henna out....but it darkened over the next couple of days  I read somewhere the lemon juice makes it darken when it oxidyzes and I know I didn't spell that right but is there an acid I could use to really release the dye but that won't darken as much? TIA  I'm excited I can't wait untill my henna comes!!!


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 7, 2008)

Just finished.  The henna part was easy...the indigo part was messy and didn't take.  I need to try it again.  

Questions for Henna Sooq...

1) how soon can i re-apply the indigo?
2) do i need to re-apply henna prior to 2nd indigo?
3) does the indigo need to sit after mixing prior to applying to hair?
4) if so...how long?
5) my grays are red...and i want them black..  should i add anything to the henna or indigo to get this effect?

TIA


----------



## january noir (Mar 7, 2008)

Dogmd said:


> Just finished. The henna part was easy...the indigo part was messy and didn't take. I need to try it again.
> 
> Questions for Henna Sooq...
> 
> ...


 
I'm not Henna Sooq but I'll answer your question.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2008)

Questions for Henna Sooq...

1) how soon can i re-apply the indigo? *(after conditioning hair, at least a day, or 2-3 days to make sure your moisture level is up)*
2) do i need to re-apply henna prior to 2nd indigo? *(No you do not)*
3) does the indigo need to sit after mixing prior to applying to hair? *(No - indigo can be and should be used minutes after mixing)*
4) if so...how long?
5) my grays are red...and i want them black.. should i add anything to the henna or indigo to get this effect? *(add a pinch of salt to your indigo mix, and let indigo stay on your head at least an hour)*

TIAI'm not Henna Sooq but I'll answer your question.

*Thank you so much JN.*


----------



## january noir (Mar 7, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Questions for Henna Sooq...
> 
> 1) how soon can i re-apply the indigo? *(after conditioning hair, at least a day, or 2-3 days to make sure your moisture level is up)*
> 2) do i need to re-apply henna prior to 2nd indigo? *(No you do not)*
> ...


 
You are welcome!


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 7, 2008)

Found this site for henna info.  Here's part of the info.

http://hennabycynthia.homestead.com/FAQ.html

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Special Recipes and Hints*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Coffee
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]To help tone down red tones, deepen brown-red tones, or cover grey, substitute coffee for water.  Used brewed, black coffee (not instant or decaffeinated). After coffee is brewed, bring to a boil.  Mix as directed.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Teas
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Ceylon or Black China Tea will add gold highlights to Light Brown Henna.  Red Zinger Tea enriches red tones in Burgundy, Sherry, Mahogany and Red Henna. Chamomile Tea brightens and adds highlights to Neutral, Blonde or Marigold Blonde Henna.  Let tea steep for 20-30 minutes.  Bring to a boil.  Substitute tea for water.  Mix as directed.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Apple Cider Vinega[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]r
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]To help color hold on grey hair, add 2 tbsp apple cider vinegar to Henna mixture.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Cinnamon
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]To brighten and highlight red tones, add 2 tbsp cinnamon.  
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Lemon Juice
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]To lighten blonde shades, add 2 tbsp (or more) lemon juice to Henna mixture.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]To Deepen Red Shades
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Red, Sherry, Mahogany or Burgundy can be deepened by mixing a darker shade.  For example, 3 oz Mahogany + 1 oz Dark Brown = Dark Auburn.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Dry Hair
[/FONT]​[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Add 1 egg, 2-4 tbsp olive oil, or 2-4 tbsp plain yogurt to Henna mixture.  These natural ingredients not only condition, but help with the application and rinsing processes.[/FONT]


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2008)

drasgrl said:


> Found this site for henna info. Here's part of the info.
> 
> http://hennabycynthia.homestead.com


 
Nice site drasgrl. Just saved it in my favorites.​


----------



## phyl73 (Mar 8, 2008)

I've been using henna for about 4 or 5 months and each time my hair would be dry.  I would always follow up with a deep condition and everything would be fine. Today, I mixed my henna before I went to the gym and sat it on the counter.  That was at 9:30 in the morning.  I was out all day and when I got home, I pre-pooed with amla and coconut oil for about 15 minutes and then added the henna.  I got under the dryer for 25 minutes and then rinsed.  My hair was so soft and moisturized.  

To the henna I added water, amla oil, coconut oil, and castor oil.  I think this has made all the difference.  I love henna.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2008)

phyl73 said:


> I've been using henna for about 4 or 5 months and each time my hair would be dry. I would always follow up with a deep condition and everything would be fine. Today, I mixed my henna before I went to the gym and sat it on the counter. That was at 9:30 in the morning. I was out all day and when I got home, I pre-pooed with amla and coconut oil for about 15 minutes and then added the henna. I got under the dryer for 25 minutes and then rinsed. My hair was so soft and moisturized.
> 
> To the henna I added water, amla oil, coconut oil, and castor oil. I think this has made all the difference. I love henna.


 
Great tips Phyl73. I really think it is the coconut oil. Two days ago I washed with shikakai, amla, brahmi, and bhringraj powders and my hair was super hard. I was afraid to really comb it and in order to do so I mixed together 1/2 ounce each of carrot oil, olive oil and coconut oil (increase or decrease amount of oil depending on length of hair) and heat in the microwave oven for 30 seconds and put it in my scalp and hair then put on my pantene R/N hair conditioning mask and DC-ed for 1 hour, then I used Cantu shea butter leave-in conditioner and my hair was soooo soft afterwards. 

Now bear in mind that I did this same thing 3 days prior but did not use the heated oil mixture but I only DC-ed with Nexxus humectress for an hour and my hair was still hard. 

Now I will always take the step that softened my hair with the heated oils and my DC.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 9, 2008)

January Noir always can answer everyone's questions really well! They were great answers.

I wanted to add a few things: that one, I find and many do, that applying henna or herbal hair treatments onto damp hair that it goes one much smoother/easily.
Indigo yes can be messy unfortunately, it is a different plant and therefore the different texture.

Lemon juice well I don't recommend it for everyone and I especially don't recommend it for those with dry scalps that can take dry ingredients like drying acidic lemon juice. I personally haven't used lemon juice all that much and the most I ever add is a dash of it. I find without lemon juice, it takes just as well and I have been using henna at least 10 yrs now. and I don't even have to do it very often like every 1-2 months (I don't have greying issues as yet  ). Warm water or a nice brewed liquid like a tea or coffee works wonders. I have used chamomile tea in the hair before.

Also a better hair lightener then lemon juice, is honey as it is a natural hydrogen peroxide. So I have used that along with cassia obovata before and a strong chamomile tea as my liquid because when you've been doing henna for a long time it can build up some, so I took a bit of a break to tone down my color before it got too dark/deep. I don't like burgundy too much and I really like the cassia/honey recipe.

We are completely snowed in but hope you all are enjoying the weekend!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Mar 9, 2008)

I finally did my first application of henna last night. I underestimated how difficult it would be.

It took FOREVER for the mix to be consistent. Even my 4 year-old cousin stated that i was taking forever (she was hilarious, but a huge help).

I used henna, lemon juice, olive oil, amla oil, and one egg and no matter how i mixed it, it would not get consistent, it still had lumps in it.

Once i got it on though, it was fine. It did take a while for it to completely rinse out of my hair. I then dc for an hour with my ors replenish pack but my hair did'nt feel as soft and moist as it normally does. i added some giovanni leave-in and some amla oil and used the baggy method overnight and my hair felt a little better. 

This morning all i did was a combthru and a bun, my felt strong, but it made a "crunchy" sound whenever i ran the comb through. I think i'm going to cowash on wednesday with a dc and rollerwrap it. maybe then it will feel a little softer. or maybe i would just try some heated oils and baggy overnight. maybe that'll help.

other than that, i think i liked it. i'll probably do it again just because i'm determined to get the right mix and the right consistency...


----------



## january noir (Mar 9, 2008)

mmpolk01 said:


> I finally did my first application of henna last night. I underestimated how difficult it would be.
> 
> It took FOREVER for the mix to be consistent. Even my 4 year-old cousin stated that i was taking forever (she was hilarious, but a huge help).
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on your first henna!  What an accomplishment!

I want to comment so you will even have a better experience the next time you henna. 

You do not need acid to process your mix.  *Leave out the lemon juice.*  It's not needed and it's very drying.*  I haven't used an egg before, but I would leave that out as well. * The egg is adding more protein to a treatment that acts like a protein, it can be too much for the hair, make it hard and more prone to breakage. 

I learned all this the hard way!


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 9, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for their responses to all of my questions.  My hair has kept up well since the last wash day and henna/indigo application...2 days ago.  My gray hairs are not as noticeable as they were a few days ago.. not sure why..but glad that they are not gray anymore.  No dryness at all.  Thanks to all of you who mentioned adding oils and conditioner to the henna mix.  It helped immensely.  I am currently 10 weeks post relaxer.  Type 4b hair.

Here is my post henna hair.   i didn't take a pre-picture because i was in such a rush to get these herbal treaments applied to my hair before my baby woke up from her nap.


----------



## january noir (Mar 9, 2008)

Dogmd said:


> I would like to thank everyone for their responses to all of my questions. My hair has kept up well since the last wash day and henna/indigo application...2 days ago. My gray hairs are not as noticeable as they were a few days ago.. not sure why..but glad that they are not gray anymore. No dryness at all. Thanks to all of you who mentioned adding oils and conditioner to the henna mix. It helped immensely. I am currently 10 weeks post relaxer. Type 4b hair.
> 
> Here is my post henna hair. i didn't take a pre-picture because i was in such a rush to get these herbal treaments applied to my hair before my baby woke up from her nap.


 
BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 9, 2008)

Dogmd said:


> I would like to thank everyone for their responses to all of my questions. My hair has kept up well since the last wash day and henna/indigo application...2 days ago. My gray hairs are not as noticeable as they were a few days ago.. not sure why..but glad that they are not gray anymore. No dryness at all.* Thanks to all of you who mentioned adding oils and conditioner to the henna mix. It helped immensely.* I am currently 10 weeks post relaxer. Type 4b hair.
> 
> Here is my post henna hair. i didn't take a pre-picture because i was in such a rush to get these herbal treaments applied to my hair before my baby woke up from her nap.


 
Dogmd, which conditioner did you use in your henna mix?


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Mar 9, 2008)

I used henna for the first time on Thursday night. I actually did a henna gloss, because I was afraid of drying in already dry prone hair. I mixed 3 tbsp of henna, 1 tbsp of amla powder into my pantene r&n mask conditioner, and added a tbsp of castor and oo. I let it sit for 2 hours under a plastic cap. The end result was soft moisturized hair and very little shedding. It also loosened my curl pattern. Its a keeper. 

Thanks you ladies for this thread. It's very informative. I read most of the replies before trying it! How often can do this??


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 9, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Dogmd, which conditioner did you use in your henna mix?



I added suave milk and honey... got this tip from KINIKAKES.  It is a moisturizing condish and I needed every bit of moisture I could find.  My hair normally hates anything drying.  But not this time.  My hair seems silkier and more resilient than ever after it was all done.  The indigo kinda scared me...cause it was a bit rough when i  applied it.  Wonder if you can add oils and conditioner to it as well?  Hmm?


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 9, 2008)

january noir said:


> BEAUTIFUL!



Thank you so very much!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 9, 2008)

Dogmd said:


> I added suave milk and honey... got this tip from KINIKAKES. It is a moisturizing condish and I needed every bit of moisture I could find. My hair normally hates anything drying. But not this time. My hair seems silkier and more resilient than ever after it was all done. The indigo kinda scared me...cause it was a bit rough when i applied it. Wonder if you can add oils and conditioner to it as well? Hmm?


 
Thanks honey. I have the Suave humectant and I hope that will work just as good as the milk and honey. Don't know about adding oils and conditioner to the indigo though. Hopefully *Henna Sooq* or some of the other girls will chime in with the answer as I'd like to know too.


----------



## january noir (Mar 9, 2008)

Dogmd said:


> I added suave milk and honey... got this tip from KINIKAKES. It is a moisturizing condish and I needed every bit of moisture I could find. My hair normally hates anything drying. But not this time. My hair seems silkier and more resilient than ever after it was all done. The indigo kinda scared me...cause it was a bit rough when i applied it. Wonder if you can add oils and conditioner to it as well? Hmm?


 


Aggie said:


> Thanks honey. I have the Suave humectant and I hope that will work just as good as the milk and honey. Don't know about adding oils and conditioner to the indigo though. Hopefully *Henna Sooq* or some of the other girls will chime in with the answer as I'd like to know too.


 
Indigo is a different plant and when mixed has different qualities. It goes on with a "splat" and is the messier of the 2 for application. I don't know whether adding the oil or conditioners prevent the color from attaching to the henna, but I don't think it can hurt. Try it!

I use CMC (a white powder that is used to thicken salad dressing) to help application. You usually don't have to leave indigo in your hair as henna. A hour to hour and a half is all that's needed to get good color. 

Now, let's see what Henna Sooq will tell us!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2008)

january noir said:


> Indigo is a different plant and when mixed has different qualities. It goes on with a "splat" and is the messier of the 2 for application. I don't know whether adding the oil or conditioners prevent the color from attaching to the henna, but I don't think it can hurt. Try it!
> 
> I use CMC (a white powder that is used to thicken salad dressing) to help application. You usually don't have to leave indigo in your hair as henna. A hour to hour and a half is all that's needed to get good color.
> 
> *Now, let's see what Henna Sooq will tell us*!


 
Hi *HENNA SOOQ*, Where are you? We're waiting on you to respond honey.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry been a bit busy. The regular stuff but had to head out for an ultrasound today and plus my mother in law is in town from down south, so well you know how it gets.  (plus, guess what, we just found out we are having a GIRL!) 

Anyhow I don't recommend any additions put into the indigo as it is really fussy and I don't want anyone to waste their money/efforts trying. For the henna you may add hair oils, conditoners and other herbs as you like directly to it without any issues. If there was something I missed please let me know.

Khadija


----------



## HotRibena (Mar 11, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> Anyhow I don't recommend any additions put into the indigo as it is really fussy and I don't want anyone to waste their money/efforts trying. For the henna you may add hair oils, conditoners and other herbs as you like directly to it without any issues. If there was something I missed please let me know.
> 
> Khadija


 
Henna Sooq

Thanks for that bit of info.  I guess I'll just have to get used to the texture of the indigo compared to henna.  I'll also try it on wet hair next time and hopefully the application will go smoother.


----------



## Blu217 (Mar 11, 2008)

I had a blast using henna, once I got the hang of it. My hair sometimes came out very hard and difficult to detangle at first and there was a lot of cussing and frustration, but I gradually learned what to add (how much conditioner and oils my hair needs) to end the drama. 

I loved seeing the color changes, but my natural color is already a dark auburn and because I use my henna straight, I've had to stop because it got as red as I care for--a reddish chestnut brown. The ends absorb more color than the roots, and I'm not trying to go burgundy. I've thought of adding alma powder to brown it down a bit so I can get back to using, but... all in all it's highly recommended for shine, thickening and because it's fun to see the color change!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted but BHM has an incredible thread about Henna............

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=89557


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> *Henna Sooq*, no fair. I want the answer to this question too. A lot of the questions here I don't know the answers to and I'm here looking for answers not only to my own questions but also to questions that I haven't thought about myself. Thanks for your response here.


 

Sorry!!!!!

I am glad you got your answer!!!!


----------



## january noir (Mar 11, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> Sorry been a bit busy. The regular stuff but had to head out for an ultrasound today and plus my mother in law is in town from down south, so well you know how it gets.  (plus, guess what, *we just found out we are having a GIRL*!)
> 
> Anyhow I don't recommend any additions put into the indigo as it is really fussy and I don't want anyone to waste their money/efforts trying. For the henna you may add hair oils, conditoners and other herbs as you like directly to it without any issues. If there was something I missed please let me know.
> 
> Khadija


 

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!  Congratulations Khadija and DH!


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 11, 2008)

I have used it once and I loved the results, my hair has benefited ever since .
I will be doing it again in a couple of weeks . All I did was mix it w/ Yogurt, sit under the dryer and washed it out and then DC .

Worked like a charm!


----------



## Lavendar (Mar 11, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> Sorry been a bit busy. The regular stuff but had to head out for an ultrasound today and plus my mother in law is in town from down south, so well you know how it gets.  (plus, guess what, we just found out *we are having a GIRL*!)
> Khadija


 
What a Blessing, Khadija!!to you and your family!!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> Sorry been a bit busy. The regular stuff but had to head out for an ultrasound today and plus my mother in law is in town from down south, so well you know how it gets.  *(plus, guess what, we just found out we are having a GIRL!)*
> 
> Anyhow I don't recommend any additions put into the indigo as it is really fussy and I don't want anyone to waste their money/efforts trying. For the henna you may add hair oils, conditoners and other herbs as you like directly to it without any issues. If there was something I missed please let me know.
> 
> Khadija


 
Wow Congratulations Henna Sooq!!! And thanks for answering.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 12, 2008)

Khandi that sounds amazing!

Thank you everyone. It's gonna be such fun all over again. I am happy to be blessed no doubt but honestly deep down I did want another girl


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Mar 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks people! This thread has not been touched in such a long time. wow


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 31, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> thanks people! This thread has not been touched in such a long time. wow


 

totally ot - Did you have your baby yet?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes I did!! She was born on June 6th. Here you can see what she looks like here:

http://hennablogspot.com/celebrating-the-birth-of-our-baby/


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 31, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> Yes I did!! She was born on June 6th. Here you can see what she looks like here:
> 
> http://hennablogspot.com/celebrating-the-birth-of-our-baby/


 
OMG!!!!!!! Absolutely Gorgeous!
Congrats mommie!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jul 31, 2008)

that is the best congrats ever!!! feels good to be back around


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 31, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> that is the best congrats ever!!! feels good to be back around


teee heeee

So -back on topic...... I bought henna and indigo.... and I will be "jumping in" in the next couple of weeks when I take down my braids.... I will be asking you for help!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jul 31, 2008)

absolutely that what I'm here for


----------



## january noir (Jul 31, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> Yes I did!! She was born on June 6th. Here you can see what she looks like here:
> 
> http://hennablogspot.com/celebrating-the-birth-of-our-baby/


 

I just left a comment on your site!  Congratulations and she is so beautiful!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks january noir, great to see you.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay, I'm jumping in after reading through this whole thread. 

I will never dye my natural hair with chemicals again. I've been looking into henna for a long while now but as said at the beginning of the thread it can all be confusing sometimes with all the different things the ladies mix in.

So far I've gathered all I need is the henna and the indigo . I have hair graying at my hairline (some inside too) and I definitely don't want that and I want it to be dark brown again so I'm going to the site to order the henna kit for dark brown hair and maybe some shikakai. My hair is so frazzled and dry from the dye that I'm about to chop it all off but I'm gonna try this first and hopefully I'll love it as much as most everyone else.

*Thank you Khadija for all your patience and great info and that baby is adorable.*


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 13, 2008)

I love the red glow henna gives me. It's so unassuming then the light hits my hair and its TADOW!


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 14, 2008)

I LOVE HENNA!!!...My hair has benefited so much from it.  I did my first about 4 weeks ago, and Indigo'd afterwards to get black black shiny hair.  And it has did wonders for the health of my hair.  I haven't really had much shedding at all, just the norm day to day.  No breakage at all.  I am officially a HENDIGO HEAD


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> I LOVE HENNA!!!...My hair has benefited so much from it. I did my first about 4 weeks ago, and Indigo'd afterwards to get black black shiny hair. And it has did wonders for the health of my hair. I haven't really had much shedding at all, just the norm day to day. No breakage at all. I am officially a HENDIGO HEAD


 
Congratulations!    Welcome to the world of hendigo


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Aug 14, 2008)

I speak with some Indian ladies and they mention they don't have to mix it with all of those things nor do they allow it to sit overnight.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 14, 2008)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> I speak with some Indian ladies and they mention they don't have to mix it with all of those things nor do they allow it to sit overnight.



I don't mix it w/ alot of stuff either, not even an acid (lemon juice). Many people who henna add the acid for a quicker dye release, but if you don't add it you need to let it sit. You don't HAVE to let it sit overnight if you add lemon juice....some people add boiling water which immediately starts to release the dye, but might destroy the henna in the process.


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 14, 2008)

Tigget75 said:


> I LOVE HENNA!!!...My hair has benefited so much from it. I did my first about 4 weeks ago, and Indigo'd afterwards to get black black shiny hair. And it has did wonders for the health of my hair. I haven't really had much shedding at all, just the norm day to day. No breakage at all. I am officially a HENDIGO HEAD


 
So you did it? That's great! I remember in the other thread you said you were interested in it. I'm so glad it worked out well for you. I have decided to do it also after my touchup. I'm sick of this brownish black look that perms give me and I want it BLACK!! Did yours turn out that way? I bet it's so pretty!

Does anyone know how long after a touchup you should wait to do Henna and Indigo?

ETA: Duh, you just said that your hair turned out black and shiny. Sorry, I just got so excited to see your post that I didn't read carefully.


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2008)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> I speak with some Indian ladies and they mention they don't have to mix it with all of those things nor do they allow it to sit overnight.


 
There are quite a few ladies who post in Sareca's original henna thread that we don't use acids like lemon or orange juice, etc. and let it sit forever.   It's not needed, especially acids.   In most cases all acid does is dry your hair out eventually.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 23, 2008)

Just got my henna and indigo this morning from *Hennasooq*,

I'm reading through the thread again to get ideas on what to do next. I don't think I'll be able to do it today because I have to go out so I'll probably be doing this on MOnday.
I'll prep my henna Sunday night to start doing it MOnday morning and I'm hoping for hte best. I can't wait.

So far from what I've read I'm going to mix my Henna with black tea as a sub for the water, a tablespoon of ACV , a big splash of Amla and Vatika oils and some Olive oil.

I have greying at he hairline and dry hair issues that's why the tea,acv and oils. I'll let that sit on my hair at least 6 hours and then do the indigo .

Sounds daunting but I'm ready. 

I see the thread has died down a bit but if anyone has any suggestions, I'll be checking back.


----------



## january noir (Aug 23, 2008)

msdeevee said:


> Just got my henna and indigo this morning from *Hennasooq*,
> 
> I'm reading through the thread again to get ideas on what to do next. I don't think I'll be able to do it today because I have to go out so I'll probably be doing this on MOnday.
> I'll prep my henna Sunday night to start doing it MOnday morning and I'm hoping for hte best. I can't wait.
> ...


 
I sent you a PM.   I strongly recommend you NOT use tea or ACV (I said lemon juice by accident the PM I sent).


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 23, 2008)

*Another vote for no acids.* I don't believe it benefits dye release/color uptake better than time and I certainly don't believe that will benefit African textured hair, esp. sitting on your head 6 hrs! Leaving it on 4 hrs should be perfectly fine for grey coverage.  If you're going to add anything to your henna, add some Suave conditioner to make it easier to wash out, but leave out the oils. They may interfere w/ color release/uptake and will be messy to clean up....not to mention the smell added to the henna.

BTW, what kind of henna did you buy (Yemeni, Jamila, etc...)?


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanx so much ladies for the feedback.

I got the PM *January* and I responded.

Thanx *jamaraa* I have not started the process yet. I'm glad I thought to check with you ladies first.

*I will not do the tea or the acv*. Ok, leave the oil out too?  Well that sounds like a good starting point.

I bought the Jamila henna prepackaged with the indigo pkt .  

Do you suggest I do the 1 step or 2 step process for my indigo? I want my hair to be back to my original dark brown color, right now it's kinda reddish I had been using the Textures & Tones light golden brown but all it did was dye my hair red and dried it out. 

Dee


----------



## january noir (Aug 23, 2008)

msdeevee said:


> Thanx so much ladies for the feedback.
> 
> I got the PM *January* and I responded.
> 
> ...


 
For dark brown do the 1 step process.
A little oil is good.  i could see where a lot of oil would be messy.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not pushing for a reddish-brownish-auburn tint. Which Henna should I use for that? For some reason, I want reddish hair now...

Any suggestions?


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 23, 2008)

*msdeevee* Do a two step for your purposes, I'd say. If you want it more black-blackish than brown and a 1 step for dark brown (ie White folks idea of dark brown which tends to be lighter than we think). I'd do a two step. Jamila and other Indo-Pak hennas stain quite "true" red, so a 2 step will probably give the right color. Yemeni (higher dye content) tends to stain brown than Indo-Pak hennas...that's why I asked what kind you bought.

Most of the henna instructions online aren't given w/ African textured hair in mind. White people tend to have oilier hair and scalps than we do, so they use the vinegar and acids to strip some of the oil out of their hair. We have the opposite problem. We don't need to strip our hair of oils. 

Acids and terps are good for body art because the skin is harder to stain than the hair, but I don't think it's necessary for any sort of hair. The White and Indian women who complain of how hard it is to wash the henna out and complain of dryness should probably drop the acid for hair too. Unlike just doing a rinse, the acid is sitting on your head for HOURS. Keep this in mind.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 23, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I'm not pushing for a reddish-brownish-auburn tint. Which Henna should I use for that? For some reason, I want reddish hair now...
> 
> Any suggestions?


Indo-Pak henna...either Jamila (brand) or the stuff from Rajasthan. Those go more true red. The Middle Eastern and African hennas tend to incline towards the brownish side of red.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 23, 2008)

The "dark brown" question makes me say this. White people have a tendency to call what I'd consider dark brown "black". The "dark brown" they're talking about falls only about mid range brown for non White people and the black they speak of tends to fall only mid-dark brown on non Whites, so I tend to go darker than what they suggest for their hair because it would leave mine too light for my tastes and complexion.  Few White people have true black hair naturally, so that influences their perceptions of what black hair is.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 23, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> Indo-Pak henna...either Jamila (brand) or the stuff from Rajasthan. Those go more true red. The Middle Eastern and African hennas tend to incline towards the brownish side of red.



Thank you so much!! Where can I order the Henna from? Hennasooq?


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 23, 2008)

^^^Yeah, I think Henna Sooq's back to work. There's also www.mehndiskinart.com ...both of these sources are located in Canada. Of course there's Catherine's www.mehandi.com (good fast US based, but very overpriced) 

FNWL ( www.fromnaturewithlove.com ) has henna $6.25 lb, but I'm not sure where it's from (you can email or call them). I'm thinking India or Pakistan cuz Yemeni, Moroccan, and Persian are rarer and more expensive usually.

There's some sellers on Ebay I might try....search Jamila or Rajasthani henna to find them.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 23, 2008)

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!!!!


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 23, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!!!!



No problem ! I recently...past few weeks..bought some from three of these places (well cassia from Catherine), so I'm giving recent info. I wanted you to know about Mehndiskinart being located in Canada because I didn't know and had to sign for the package. It doesn't say anything about location on their site. Just a heads up if you decide to order from Canada. FNWL is located in the USA.

BTW, you can buy Jamila at some of your local Indian/halal stores for about $2. LOL...it's not "BAQ" Jamila, but it's real henna and works beautifully.


----------



## NCRapunzel (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been curious about henna and how to use it--but terrified that I'd jack up my hair because I didn't know what I was doing.  Thanks for posting these questions!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> ^^^Yeah, I think Henna Sooq's back to work. There's also www.mehndiskinart.com ...both of these sources are located in Canada. Of course there's Catherine's www.mehandi.com (good fast US based, but very overpriced)
> 
> FNWL ( www.fromnaturewithlove.com ) has henna $6.25 lb, but I'm not sure where it's from (you can email or call them). I'm thinking India or Pakistan cuz Yemeni, Moroccan, and Persian are rarer and more expensive usually.
> 
> There's some sellers on Ebay I might try....search Jamila or Rajasthani henna to find them.


 
The henna from www.fromnaturewithlove.com is a very fine henna and mix extremely well. I have it and I also have the Jamila brand from www.mehndiskinart.com which I haven't used as yet. I only order my henna from these two online stores at the moment. I also order my powders and oils from them and so far the quality of both has been great. I will purchase from them again.


----------



## january noir (Aug 24, 2008)

I did a henna and indigo treatment yesterday and I repeat...

*Henna is really worth it! *

I've been a henna/indigo user now since February 2007


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 25, 2008)

*UPDATE:*

I did my first Henna & Indigo today and it's a keeper.

Thanx to all the advice that I got here I had a big success. 

I mixed up my henna last night, I blended together 200 grams of Jamila henna, a splash of Amla oil with warm water and a couple of drops of Lavender oil , just because of all the talk about the bad smell.

This morning when I was ready to apply the henna I mixed up 100 grams of indigo with a pince of salt and mixed it into my henna mix and applied it.

Because of all the warnings I was prepared with old towels, my gloves and everything else. I found that I didn't have much mess at all. My blend was the consistency of yogurt and I was able to just scoop the mix up and slather it on my hair thickly. I then wrapped my hair in Saran wrap and put a plastic cap over it and then just sat around, cleaned a bit and relaxed for about 4 hours.

I then decided to get in the shower with my back to the shower head and just let the water wash the mixture out until the water ran clear and then I used some Suave conditioner to finish rinsing it out and combed it out while I was in the shower.

My hair is just a smitch darker not as dark as I wanted but next time I know I need a 1to 1 henna and indigo mix but it is soft and was easy to comb.

The smell was not bad at all. I know some are more sensitive to odors than some but all I smell is a slight grassy mud scent. My hair was dry as snap, crackle, pop from the chemical dyes so I love the softness and I will definitely do this on a regular basis. 

Thanx so much to *January Noir *and *Jamaraa *for all the advice


----------



## PhiLee (Aug 25, 2008)

Deeeeeeeeee!

It's Lee from you-know-where.  Good to "see" you!  I don't post much but had to when I saw your gorgeous pic.

I've been henna-ing since December, and my fine, tight strands are stronger.  I love it.  I just ordered some indigo; I realized that even though I've indigo'd before that I didn't do the 1:1 ratio either, and was still left with the reddish tint. I'm going to try it again later this week to try to go for a deep brown or black look.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

msdeevee said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> I did my first Henna & Indigo today and it's a keeper.
> 
> ...



Glad it worked out for you! If you have some indigo left, you can just do another indigo to darken the hair. It'll be like you're doing a 2 step method.

You also have to wait a few days to know your true color because henna and indigo oxidize w/ the air.


----------



## naturalgurl (Aug 25, 2008)

LOVE THE HENNA!!!


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 25, 2008)

PhiLee said:


> Deeeeeeeeee!
> 
> It's Lee from you-know-where. Good to "see" you! I don't post much but had to when I saw your gorgeous pic.
> 
> I've been henna-ing since December, and my fine, tight strands are stronger. I love it. I just ordered some indigo; I realized that even though I've indigo'd before that I didn't do the 1:1 ratio either, and was still left with the reddish tint. I'm going to try it again later this week to try to go for a deep brown or black look.


 

*Hey Lee!!!*  I was thinking of you recently. Good to hear from you. I will PM you soon. I'm still trying to twist my hair after my henna.

You got the same result I got with the henna. My color is deeper but I could still see it was reddish even while I was still in the shower. 

I'm going away on Wednesday night for a long weekend but I may do the indigo next week when I get back home. 

Thanx *Jamaraa*, I forgot I could do that . I have to get the hang of this hendigo thing


----------



## january noir (Aug 26, 2008)

msdeevee said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> I did my first Henna & Indigo today and it's a keeper.
> 
> ...


 
I am happy for you!  Welcome to the club lady!   Good job.  The more you do it the easier and faster you become at it!


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^Yup. Stick w/ us sistahs over here. We know how do do it w/o all the mess and dryness.


----------



## MJ (Aug 26, 2008)

Henna is great. I use it once every few months because I wear my hear in cornrows under wigs for weeks at a time. I like the way it makes my hair strands feel thicker and stronger. I don't add any acids (lemon juice, acv, etc.) because I'm not interesting in getting any color. A few weeks ago I went to Jamaica and got my hair done there in a beautiful style (cornrows and twists). I didn't want to mess the style up, so I didn't wash my hair. Just kept moisturizing it. As it turned out, I used to much moisturizer (and conditioner) because my hair felt mushy when I took it out. I was shocked, it my first time experiencing overmoisturizing! I did a henna treatment this weekend, 45 minutes under low heat and then left in overnight. The results were wonderful. My hair strands felt firm and strong. I was very happy with the results! 

ETA: My hair detangles like a breeze after my henna sessions .


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 27, 2008)

That sounds great *MJ*, nice experience.

I'm really feeling good about continuing with my henna treatments. My hair still feels good a couple of days later. The only thing is it smells like I pressed it or something. Maybe I'm strange but my hair really smells like I put some heat on it. 

I'm still loving it though.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Sep 7, 2008)

i love this thread...i am so glad i learned the Henna practices.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't speak for anyone else, but henna has been really good for my hair. I know some may argue that you might could get similar results with a protein treatment, but not for me. This has made my hair stronger, fuller, and all around healthier. I think I'm a hennahead for life.


* What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?*
I use the BAQ for AA hair on Mehandi.com.
*
How often do you do your treatments?*
Roughly 1x every two weeks or so

* What if anything do you add to your henna?*
I add EVOO and honey after letting the dye release (and sometimes, I don't wait for dye release since I'm not using it specifically to color my hair).

* What benefits have you seen in your hair?*
It's stronger first and foremost. Very soft. I find I retain more length now. It makes my hair appear fuller/thicker. It gives it a nice color. I have less shedding. It gives nice curl definition, but I'll admit I'm not exactly thrilled with the loosening effect it gives my curls in the back of my head (I have a looser texture there). It makes my hair shiny, too. I'm used to just having sheen, but when I henna, people always tell me how shiny my hair is or say I look like I have some kind of halo-effect going on.

* How long have you been doing Henna Treatments?*
I can tell you the exact date I started August 2, 2008. LOL.

* What is your hair type?*
4a


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Digital T, thanks for sharing your info with us. A newbie !!! YEAH!!

Glad to meet another henna head for life!


----------



## MeechUK (Nov 12, 2008)

What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?
I buy my Henna loose from a reputable healthfood store. I weigh it and bag it into enough quantities for each application. It works out much cheaper than the boxes from Asian stores and the quality is much better.

How often do you do your treatments?
I did my first Hendigo in September and my second last weekend.  I plan on doing it every month to 6wks.

What if anything do you add to your henna?
I usually just add plain boiled water, but added conditioner to the Indigo dye the last time. This helped by counteracting the protein content in the Indigo.  I don't add ACV or lemon juice because I read that it can dry out your hair. Leaving the henna mixture overnight to release the dye works for me. 

What benefits have you seen in your hair?
My hair is stronger, hardly any breakage just a few shed strands. I love the colour and the last batch I bought gave me a lovely deep copper red colour.  I like the thicker and silky feel to my hair, without feeling coated. Combined with Ayurveda I have seen my hair go from strength to strength in the last 3mths than in the last year.

How long have you been doing Henna Treatments?
A couple of months but plan to do it monthly once I have done the 3rd application to cover my grey hairs.

What is your hair type?
Fine 4a

Do you have any additional henna info that you think is helpful?

Try not to let the Henna dry out, its a b***h to wash out.  Keep it as near to the constituency of baby food or yoghurt as you can. It seems real messy at first and long-winded but the benefits are well worth the effort. My second application was easier because I knew what I was doing. Sifting beforehand and adding a moisturising conditioner helps to remove the henna more easily as well as moisturising your hair. Always do a DC after the Hendigo. 

Visit Hennaforhair, it offers good advice. Buy from a reputable supplier to avoid synthetic and metallic ingredients which contain PPD which can cause liver disease and other unpleasant illnesses.

Visit Youtube there is a lot of information and how to advice there.

MeechUK


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the share MeechUK!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm going to try Henna today. I'm using the Jamilla brand and will follow up with Indigo. Wish me luck!


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes , i want to use henna on my gray and black hair


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 15, 2008)

I finally started doing Henna+Indigo. I wouldn't have been able to do it if it weren't for the wonderful advice and help I received from ladies on the board. My hair looks naturally black and beautiful. It looks extremely healthy. I will never use that chemical dye crap again.

Best thing is: My white and blue bathroom is still white and blue. It's not as messy as you think ladies. I love my hair and my clean, unstained bathroom!


----------



## natstar (Nov 15, 2008)

Question: If you use henna can u still use color rinses like color showers?


----------



## january noir (Nov 15, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I'm going to try Henna today. I'm using the Jamilla brand and will follow up with Indigo. Wish me luck!



Good Luck!   You can do it no problem!


----------



## january noir (Nov 15, 2008)

natstar said:


> Question: If you use henna can u still use color rinses like color showers?



I have never used color showers.   I don't know if you would still need to use another colorant if you are using henna/indigo unless you wanted some other color that wasn't red, brown or black.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2008)

natstar said:


> Question: If you use henna can u still use color rinses like color showers?


 

Hi natstar, I do sometimes when I'm too lazy to do my 2-step Henna + Indigo treatment. I do however love the 2 step hendigo coloring a whole lot better than using the rinses. The color is a lot more sustainable to me than the rinses. So go right on ahead, it is safe as long as you are using rinses that are ammonia and peroxide-free.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh by the way, I think I will be hennaing my hair tomorrow anyways. My grays are showing like crazy now.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 19, 2008)

and Aggie is really correct on that one! When  you are using the full henna and indigo product and not diluting it too much you get the best color results that way.


----------



## BrownBetty (Nov 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Oh by the way, I think I will be hennaing my hair tomorrow anyways. My grays are showing like crazy now.



Me too.  I just realized I haven't hennaed in about 2 months... my grays are messing up my look, lol.


----------



## trj1922 (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't do hard core henna, just the occasional 20 minutes of henna and ayurvedic herbal blends for conditioning.  It does seem to help with strengthening my hair.  Color is not my objective, so I can't comment on henna as a colorant.  That process is a little more complex than I can mange right now.


----------



## me-T (Nov 19, 2008)

relaxed 4a/b here, got my henna @ fromnaturewithlove.com

i didn't make a whole paste outta mine cause 1, i didn't want red tint and 2, as hard as my hair got afterwards there was no way i'd make a whole batch! it looks thick and hard to wash out!

all i did was add like 2 or 3 tablespoons of henna to some homemade conditioner and steam it in. kept it up for like 2 months. Never got the shine, the thickness, nothing. Only hard hair. Took a month to get the softness back.

I think it might be cause henna is said to act like a protein, and i cant handle a lot


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I polled in this some time a long while ago, but I feel it needs reiterating again.  I quit using henna for a while because I noticed it was making my hair very red.  But I started using it again about 2 months ago because I bought henna with indigo powder mixed in it, and I'm in love with it all over again.  The shine factor with it is ridiculous and it leaves my hair feeling strong afterward.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2008)

me-T said:


> relaxed 4a/b here, got my henna @ fromnaturewithlove.com
> 
> i didn't make a whole paste outta mine cause 1, i didn't want red tint and 2, as hard as my hair got afterwards there was no way i'd make a whole batch! it looks thick and hard to wash out!
> 
> ...


 
Hey me-T, did you wrap your hair with some saran wrap and foil after applying the henna? My henna never turns hard like you say becasue I wrap mine in the plastic, foil paper, and put a turbie towel over it to keep it warm and moist for 3-4 hours, then wash out slowly with cheapie conditioner.


----------



## me-T (Nov 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hey me-T, did you wrap your hair with some saran wrap and foil after applying the henna? My henna never turns hard like you say becasue I wrap mine in the plastic, foil paper, and put a turbie towel over it to keep it warm and moist for 3-4 hours, then wash out slowly with cheapie conditioner.


 
hmm...maybe that's the prob. i just slapped it in like a regular conditioner and put on one of those heat steam cap thingys (samantha's steam method is better btw!). i left in it for maybe 30 minutes.


----------



## Keedah (Nov 19, 2008)

me-T said:


> hmm...maybe that's the prob. i just slapped it in like a regular conditioner and put on one of those heat steam cap thingys (samantha's steam method is better btw!). i left in it for maybe 30 minutes.


 
I wrap my henna head in saran wrap, then a silk scarf and go to sleep.. I wash it out in the morning. Ive never tried it with heat before.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep - looks like it is totally worth it....
http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/showthread.php?t=28006


----------



## me-T (Nov 20, 2008)

read that link. i am just reeeally at a loss to how folks are gettin soft hair w/ this stuff.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 20, 2008)

me-T said:


> read that link. i am just reeeally at a loss to how folks are gettin soft hair w/ this stuff.


 
I must say for sure that having a water filter has helped me achieve very soft results after my henna treatments.


----------



## me-T (Nov 20, 2008)

so you're sayin my water is too hard for henna? hmm... what if i do a "henna wash"-mix henna w/ a chelating poo? do a good steam dc afterward?

(dumb i know, just throwin somethin out there


----------



## Aggie (Nov 20, 2008)

me-T said:


> so you're sayin my water is too hard for henna? hmm... what if i do a "henna wash"-mix henna w/ a chelating poo? do a good steam dc afterward?
> 
> (dumb i know, just throwin somethin out there


 
I'm not sure about the softness about your water but all I know is when I finally got one installed in my shower, it has made a tremendous difference in the condition of my hair. I clarified my hair often before installing the filter but still my hair did not come out soft like it did afterwards. Now I can't go back to not having one.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I'm not sure about the softness about your water but all I know is when I finally got one installed in my shower, it has made a tremendous difference in the condition of my hair. I clarified my hair often before installing the filter but still my hair did not come out soft like it did afterwards. Now I can't go back to not having one.


 

I bought a shower filter and has been helpful..


----------



## lavenderchic (Nov 21, 2008)

Can any one recommend a ayurvedic/ natural mix that will detangle and restore slip?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 21, 2008)

me-T said:


> hmm...maybe that's the prob. i just slapped it in like a regular conditioner and put on one of those heat steam cap thingys *(samantha's steam method is better btw!).* i left in it for maybe 30 minutes.


 

AWE.... I am encouraged!!!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2008)

lavenderchic said:


> Can any one recommend a ayurvedic/ natural mix that will detangle and restore slip?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Hmmm, check out my fotki for my fenugreek tea rinse. This has given me quite a bit of slip. I add it to my henna mixes and many other ayurveda powder glosses, etc for the softening effects it provides. HTH.


----------



## Noir (Nov 22, 2008)

me-T said:


> so you're sayin my water is too hard for henna? hmm... what if i do a "henna wash"-mix henna w/ a chelating poo? do a good steam dc afterward?
> 
> (dumb i know, just throwin somethin out there


yes your water could be too hard so instead i would use some distilled water instead of tap. (a gallon for under a buck at most store)

Also make sure that the water you use is not HOT HOT or boiled. This can make the henna harden your hair.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2008)

january noir said:


> Good Luck!   You can do it no problem!


 
Thanks! I did the Henna and Indigo last weekend. I love the color. It turned out to be "natural black" and my hair feels stronger. I don't understand what the complaint is about the smell, it's not that bad to me. It smells "earthy". The only problem I have is that my hair felt like straw for a few days but I cowashed and DC'd daily. Aggie, I'm going to try your Fenugreek recipe and see if that helps. I'm also thinking about trying a water purifier on my faucets because I think I'm in a hard water area.I'm going to do this again maybe next month.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Thanks! I did the Henna and Indigo last weekend. I love the color. It turned out to be "natural black" and my hair feels stronger. I don't understand what the complaint is about the smell, it's not that bad to me. It smells "earthy". The only problem I have is that my hair felt like straw for a few days but I cowashed and DC'd daily. *Aggie, I'm going to try your Fenugreek recipe* and see if that helps. I'm also thinking about trying a water purifier on my faucets because I think I'm in a hard water area.I'm going to do this again maybe next month.


 
Okay Platinum, let me know how it turns out okay? Working on getting your water softer will help a great deal.


----------



## longr (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, 

I have several questions.  I apologize in advance, since they may have been asked earlier in this thread, but the thread is so long...

I relax my hair.  I lost alot of my thickness 2 years ago, but it's coming back.  I trimming my hair as the thickness grows back in and it's currently APL.

1. How should I time my relaxers with the henna treatments?  I had been using henna w/o telling my hairdresser.  When she found out, she freaked and said my hair would shed out (it hasn't -- the hairloss was from a Dominican salon who tried--against my will-to relax my course thick hair silky straight).  I want to start using the henna again, but want to be sure it will not damage my (almost) recovered hair.

2.Can I condense the henna and indigo into one step?  (One thing I didn't like about the henna was it lightened & reddened my hair color.  I did henna glosses mostly during my 4 months of use, but it still lightened my color. I like my natural, just slightly off black color).

3.  The other result I didn't like was that my hair got stronger, but drier.  I just read a few ladies added oils to their mixes.  I'd be grateful for any other suggestions that would help.

Thanks!


----------



## lavenderchic (Nov 26, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay Platinum, let me know how it turns out okay? Working on getting your water softer will help a great deal.


 
I must say the water filter really makes a difference. I got mine on tuesday and boy oh boy I'm in love.....my hair is so soft and my skin is loving the soft water. I Cant wait to try it after I henna the last time I henna'd boy oh boy did I have a tough time getting my hair soft again. 

I didnt need any special tools or anything and it was only like $23.00, worth the investment. the filter last for 3 months and two replacement filters are only 16.00 bucks

Thank you Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2008)

lavenderchic said:


> I must say the water filter really makes a difference. I got mine on tuesday and boy oh boy I'm in love.....my hair is so soft and my skin is loving the soft water. I Cant wait to try it after I henna the last time I henna'd boy oh boy did I have a tough time getting my hair soft again.
> 
> I didnt need any special tools or anything and it was only like $23.00, worth the investment. the filter last for 3 months and two replacement filters are only 16.00 bucks
> 
> Thank you Aggie


I'm so happy to hear this lavenderchic and you're welcomed.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 27, 2008)

I haven't read all 49 pages yet but...
Personally for me henna provides one big benefit and that's dying my greys

My problem is that I've dyed my own hair in the past and I've funked up my hair like 3 times. I'm talking FRIED hair.  It was probably the combination of relaxing and coloring. Anyway I had about 3-4 inches of greys and last night I did a henna treatment.  My hair feels strong and the greys are now red.  I've attached a picture and hopefully you can see the red where it used to be grey.

Henna is a hassle. It takes forever to mix, forever to put in my hair, its messy, I have to deep conditioner like a mother, it smells like fresh cut grass *blah* and its time consuming. BUT the benefits outweighs the cons.

I used to henna every 2-3 months. This time I waited mostly due to being too busy. I buy my henna down the street at an Indian store. It costs $2.99 for a bag and its quality henna. I can't beat the price AND the greys are permanently dyed red.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Nov 29, 2008)

I never used it, I found out about it through a friend on youtube, I plan on trying it.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 29, 2008)

One word of caution tho, henna has to be moisturized frequently or your hair will break and/or be straw-like.  The more treatments you use, the more conditioning you'll get but then again, the heavier and more coated the strands...more moisturizing needed.  If you're relaxed, I'd take the advice of professional stylists....don't do it.  It doesn't combine that well for many people.  If your hair is natural, you'll generally get more benefits.  It ultimately depends upon your hair.  If you develop coated hair frequently with product build-up, have dryness, easily broken ends, don't use it.  In that case, a henna conditioner might be better to try.


----------



## natstar (Nov 29, 2008)

I really like my henna results from using the karishma henna. The only problem I have is that it has clogged my tub drain- has anyone else had this issue?  I want to continue to use henna but I don't want to buy drano everytime I need to henna-any suggestions?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 9, 2009)

lavenderchic said:


> I must say the water filter really makes a difference. I got mine on tuesday and boy oh boy I'm in love.....my hair is so soft and my skin is loving the soft water. I Cant wait to try it after I henna the last time I henna'd boy oh boy did I have a tough time getting my hair soft again.
> 
> I didnt need any special tools or anything and it was only like $23.00, worth the investment. the filter last for 3 months and two replacement filters are only 16.00 bucks
> 
> Thank you Aggie



Wow I have to look into this !!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2009)

Since I installed my shower filter, my hair responds wayyyy better to my henna treatments. AJJ you will not regret this investment.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 9, 2009)

So softer water has given better results for those using the filter now?

What about when applying the henna onto damp hair? Whose done that and it's gone on easier? I usually recommend that.

As for drying your hair out. yes it's true any ayurvedic herbs can be drying to your hair but you can't be doing a treatment like every week and maybe not even every 2 weeks. The recommend usage is 4-6 weeks. Plus you're giving your hair time to grow, and give it a general break from becoming over dryed. If you are dyeing your hair just try to do touch ups.

Balance is the key when taking care of your hair. 

For beginner's I'd recommend doing a henna gloss. It's easy to apply and just a good balance to start out with. You don't need henna if you don't want the red. You can always use cassia obovata as well for herbal benefits with no color change (except possibly on light hairs, like greys or dyed blonds). 

If you don't like the smell then it's a good idea to add your favorite essential oil to your blend. Mine is sweet orange oil because it's refreshing and chances are you won't get a headache from it.

Find us on facebook at Henna and Natural hair on herbs (group) and there are a few other amazing natural hair groups on there too.

No one will tell you that beauty is easy. We got to work for beauty


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 9, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Thanks! I did the Henna and Indigo last weekend. I love the color. It turned out to be "natural black" and my hair feels stronger. I don't understand what the complaint is about the smell, it's not that bad to me. It smells "earthy". *The only problem I have is that my hair felt like straw for a few days* but I cowashed and DC'd daily. Aggie, I'm going to try your Fenugreek recipe and see if that helps. I'm also thinking about trying a water purifier on my faucets because I think I'm in a hard water area.I'm going to do this again maybe next month.


 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I put 2tb honeyquat (or honey) and 2tbs glycerin in the henna mixand  my hair comes out as soft as ever. Also when I am washing out the henna I empty 1/2 - a whole bottle of really cheap conditioner on top of the henna and the henna just melts right out of my hair and all the hardness goes immediately. I then deep condition with a deep moistursing conditioner.


----------



## gorgeous86 (Jan 28, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> One word of caution tho, henna has to be moisturized frequently or your hair will break and/or be straw-like.  The more treatments you use, the more conditioning you'll get but then again, the heavier and more coated the strands...more moisturizing needed.  If you're relaxed, I'd take the advice of professional stylists....don't do it.  It doesn't combine that well for many people.  If your hair is natural, you'll generally get more benefits.  It ultimately depends upon your hair.  If you develop coated hair frequently with product build-up, have dryness, easily broken ends, don't use it.  In that case, a henna conditioner might be better to try.



I've read this before and I actually agree with this. I have stopped adding henna to my rinses and will only use it 4x per year for my 2 step indgo treatments.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Feb 5, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I put 2tb honeyquat (or honey) and 2tbs glycerin in the henna mixand my hair comes out as soft as ever. Also when I am washing out the henna I empty 1/2 - a whole bottle of really cheap conditioner on top of the henna and the henna just melts right out of my hair and all the hardness goes immediately. I then deep condition with a deep moistursing conditioner.


 
I've got agave and veg. glycerin...wondering if those would interfere with the color deposit.  I took out the extra protein and figured out that this was the reason my hair had overload...it is porous from relaxation and too much protein in the henna caused it to bind thicker...or, at least, that's what I think.  I'm back to henna yippie!!!  Everything is going better now.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 5, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I've got agave and veg. glycerin...wondering if those would interfere with the color deposit.  I took out the extra protein and figured out that this was the reason my hair had overload...it is porous from relaxation and too much protein in the henna caused it to bind thicker...or, at least, that's what I think.  I'm back to henna yippie!!!  Everything is going better now.



Someone posted, I think it might have been Lavender that glycerin might interfere with the color uptake. The safest bet seems to be conditioners (non-cone, non-protein) and or oils.  I'm going to use olive oil in my next batch and Lustrasilk Mango/shea conditioner in my next batch adding the oil after the color release.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Feb 5, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Someone posted, I think it might have been Lavender that glycerin might interfere with the color uptake. The safest bet seems to be conditioners (non-cone, non-protein) and or oils. I'm going to use olive oil in my next batch and Lustrasilk Mango/shea conditioner in my next batch adding the oil after the color release.


 
Wow, that was fast.! I'm itching to apply some.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 5, 2009)

*i don't know if this has been asked already, but can you indigo by itself???? I'm thinking of henning now, and indigo next weekend when it arrives....will this work??*


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Feb 5, 2009)

Henna is my BOO.  I have only done it once and I already see results with thickness and such.  I am applying it for a second time this weekend and i am excited to see what happens with my hair next.  Since I applied henna that one time...I have gotten SO many hair compliments.

It also was not as messy as I anticipated.


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 7, 2009)

Nnelove said:


> *i don't know if this has been asked already, but can you indigo by itself???? I'm thinking of henning now, and indigo next weekend when it arrives....will this work??*


 
Yes you can- if used after henna. I think I read somewhere that it gives a blueish black dull colour if used by itself and that it's not recommended to be used on its own. You can indigo after you have hennaed though, so you can do it on top of the henna.

ETA:       Don’t use indigo alone to dye your hair unless you want to look like a blue haired  old lady. -  http://www.mehandi.com/shop/hairindigo/black.pdf







.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

Nnelove said:


> *i don't know if this has been asked already, but can you indigo by itself???? I'm thinking of henning now, and indigo next weekend when it arrives....will this work??*


 
Yes you can do it the way you plan to do it because you will already have some henna deposit in your hair and indigo will only work over henna. Henna does not wear off the hair in only a week so you will still be able to use indigo over the 1 week old henna and get results. Now if you were asking if indigo works on it's own without ANY henna deposit on the hair then the answer would be NO.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 5, 2009)

Use indigo right away after having done a henna.  The cuticle is still open.  Some say to use a little salt with it.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 5, 2009)

I am on day three of my henna - I did it on Monday.... and I must say that - my hair feels very soft. I DOUSED my hair with Shealoe - and moisturinzing lotions... so I would say that YES - MOisturizing is key. But my hair feels THICK.



My next treatment - in 2 weeks - will be a henna Gloss. NO more Hard stuff....Tons of oils and condish should do the trick.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 5, 2009)

It sounds really nice Lucky's Mom!!


----------



## hurricane (Mar 11, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> It sounds really nice Lucky's Mom!!


______________________________________________________________

Okay, I have the Jamilla and I am looking to color my hair ( no indigo for now) as well as condition. I'm scared.. Can you give me a good recipe?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry to see there hasn't been any feedback. I was really sick this last week, and still have a bit of a cough.

There are bunches of great recipes out there. Like you could stick to a basic recipe, but it all depends on your needs and what you want to achieve. I'd recommend you post this question to the forum directly.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 6, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Sorry to see there hasn't been any feedback.* I was really sick this last week, and still have a bit of a cough*.
> 
> There are bunches of great recipes out there. Like you could stick to a basic recipe, but it all depends on your needs and what you want to achieve. I'd recommend you post this question to the forum directly.


 
_*Awwww ....hope that you're feeling better...*_


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks MonaLisa. I am feeling a bit better, like just about through with this cold. But I think I need to build my immune system with pro-biotics, or something like that, so I was told


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 7, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Thanks MonaLisa. I am feeling a bit better, like just about through with this cold. But I think I need to build my immune system with pro-biotics, or something like that, so I was told


 

_*Worth a shot...I've been intermittently taking Nature's Bounty Probiotic Acidophillus cause with all the running around and stress at work, I think it's helped me.*_

_*I need to take it more regularly.*_

_*Also, need to up the sleep game.  I haven't been getting enough...make sure you get your proper rest to help speed up your progress.*_ 

_*Okay, back to henna before I get clocked...*_


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Apr 7, 2009)

:subscribing:
for more details


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 8, 2009)

I henna every 12 days and do a gloss every 7, and I definitely see a difference.  My hair is stronger.  Doesn't tangle as easily.  Looks shiny and all around healthy.  I love henna!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 8, 2009)

Naturals who henna fairly frequently, do you use henna in place of protein or protein reconstructors, or do you include protein also? 

I have a theory that I am thinking of for my regiment.  I am thinking I would only use a protein reconstructor when I plan to use heat before and after. Otherwise I would henna or a light protein like ORS Packs on an as needed basis...and of course moisture... 

Thoughts on this?  TIA


----------



## AngieB (Apr 8, 2009)

I absolutely love HENNA! I henna/indigo about once a month..and every two weeks I do amla/shikaki/brahmi "mask" with oils. My hair is thriving. It is a very pretty brown/red highlights mixture. I have never received more compliments or inquiries on my color. This is great! My only issue is those stubborn greys..but next time I'll add more amla to the mix to maybe they won't turn out so orange looking.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks MonaLisa, I am going to look into that brand! Yeah sleep too. I wake up about 6:30-7 am and stay up for the day. I guess like the rest of us  Last night I only got to bed at 12:30 am because I had a client last night at a Moroccan restaurant for a corp. event.


----------



## sunbubbles (Apr 8, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Naturals who henna fairly frequently, do you use henna in place of protein or protein reconstructors, or do you include protein also?
> 
> I have a theory that I am thinking of for my regiment.  I am thinking I would only use a protein reconstructor when I plan to use heat before and after. Otherwise I would henna or a light protein like ORS Packs on an as needed basis...and of course moisture...
> 
> Thoughts on this?  TIA



Ive always wondered about this also. Answers please???


ETA: I didnt know relaxed heads could henna. Is it some special kind? Im not relaxed, Ive just always wondered about that.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 8, 2009)

AngieB said:


> I absolutely love HENNA! I henna/indigo about once a month..and every two weeks I do amla/shikaki/brahmi "mask" with oils. My hair is thriving. It is a very pretty brown/red highlights mixture. I have never received more compliments or inquiries on my color. This is great! My only issue is those stubborn greys..but next time I'll add more amla to the mix to maybe they won't turn out so orange looking.



I want to use indigo and alma for my gray hair s too because they are a really nice shade of Bozo the Clown orange/red right now...I would love them to be burgundy!!


----------



## oreoday99 (Apr 8, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> *Naturals who henna fairly frequently, do you use henna in place of protein or protein reconstructors, or do you include protein also?*
> 
> I have a theory that I am thinking of for my regiment. I am thinking I would only use a protein reconstructor when I plan to use heat before and after. Otherwise I would henna or a light protein like ORS Packs on an as needed basis...and of course moisture...
> 
> Thoughts on this? TIA


 
I'm very curious about this too. I did my first Henna this past weekend and I wasn't sure if I should use a protein conditioner afterwards. (I just used moisturizing conditioners instead.)


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 8, 2009)

oreoday99 said:


> I'm very curious about this too. I did my first Henna this past weekend and I wasn't sure if I should use a protein conditioner afterwards. (I just used moisturizing conditioners instead.)


I always use just moisture right after and for the first week after a henna treatment. 

My question is more so for a long term rotation type regiment.  If I didn't use henna I could use a like protein or reconstrutor every week because my hair likes protein.  I was just wondering how other naturals who use henna work their protein into to their conditioning routines.


----------



## hypek (May 11, 2009)

i am very interested in henna because i would like to thicken and strengthen my hair, yet i am afraid of the reddish hue that henna leaves behind being that my hair is already two different colors (i am growing out a light brown permanent color) and i am transitioning to my natural color which is a milk chocolate color.  is there a way to henna hair and have it not deposit any color?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Nightingale (May 11, 2009)

hypek said:


> i am very interested in henna because i would like to thicken and strengthen my hair, yet i am afraid of the reddish hue that henna leaves behind being that my hair is already two different colors (i am growing out a light brown permanent color) and i am transitioning to my natural color which is a milk chocolate color.  is there a way to henna hair and have it not deposit any color?
> 
> thanks in advance!



Not that I know of. You should use cassia instead. Some call it colorless henna. I haven't used it, but you can try a search.


----------



## Rei (May 11, 2009)

What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it? Reshma Henna from the grocery

How often do you do your treatments? I did mine twice over a period of two months

What if anything do you add to your henna? The first time I added lemon juice and acv, and then after the dye release, hsr, coconout oil and lustrasilk conditioner. The second time I used tea as a dye release agent, and then added hsr, coconut oil, olive oil and honey

What benefits have you seen in your hair? None. I didn't see any of the reported shine that others had seen, and it may have been because I was just starting out, but it did make my hair EXTREMELY strawlike despite multiple DCs, and I noticed no real increase in strength or retention

How long have you been doing Henna Treatments? Two months, so I am still a newbie, I guess.

What is your hair type? 4ab natural

Do you have any additional henna info that you think is helpful? Lol I wish that I could have had some of the benefits that others have been raving about, but I simply have not seen any of it. I'm kind of too afraid to try it again since even now, two weeks later, it still is not back to normalerplexed I guess Henna definately is not for everyone.


----------



## loveable37 (May 11, 2009)

I use HENNA three times and all it did nothing for me it made flakes all over my head,also extremely damage. its took a whole month for my hair too get back normal even when i deep conditioner overnite my hair felt like SH....t.
it make my hair strong alrigh 
my hair was tangle up like DREaDS i lost so much hair my hair broke off front and back no more henna for me.


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 11, 2009)

Nightingale said:


> Not that I know of. You should use cassia instead. Some call it colorless henna. I haven't used it, but you can try a search.


Cassia is not as strong as henna and the benefits wear off more quickly too. Having said that, is a good substitute for henna.


----------



## baddison (May 11, 2009)

*So I want to know IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??* 

Also, please share info about your Henna regimens.... 

*What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it?*
I use a variety of Hennas....they are all 100% PURE HENNA AND/OR INDIGO.  I use Colora Henna in Black, also NUPUR Henna, also Reshma Henna.  I get them at my local indian grocery store.

*How often do you do your treatments?*
I henna every two weeks for now, but will be moving on to monthly henna'ing very soon.

*What if anything do you add to your henna?*
I add coffee as my liquid, then I add Vatika Coconut oil, Tresemme Vitamin-E Moisturizing Conditioner, and Honey.  The mixture is very creamy and so smooth.  I *DO NOT* wait for color release.  I only & ALWAYS henna overnite, and always on a Friday nite,  so I get release while I sleep.  I wake up on Saturday and jump right into my moisture wash and DC routine.

*What benefits have you seen in your hair?*
My hair is stronger, it almost feels like strong fibers when meshed together.  I know there have been reports of straw-like texture and feeling to hair after henna. This is true if you don't moisturize, moisturize, & moisturize some more.  After my wash and moisture DC w/heat, I add my BB-Oil moisturizer, and seal with coconut oil.  That nite, before I go to bed, I do a whole-head baggy with Paul Mitchell The Conditioner.  In the morning.....mmmmm......my tresses are so soft, moist, and strong! All I need to do is seal with my Vatika, put in my bun.....and away we go.!!!

*How long have you been doing Henna Treatments?*
A little over 6months now.  The first few times were disasterous!!  But I determined not to give up and kept modifying my mixes until I found one that works for *ME* and *MY HAIR*.

*What is your hair type?*
Relaxed, 4b

*Do you have any additional henna info that you think is helpful?*
Its important to find the right mixture of henna that works for you.  I have tried a lot of the mixes that some ladies have recommended, but I was always frustrated....especially when it came to rinsing out my henna.  It seemed that I could never get it ALL out, even when using cheapie conditioners like some recommended.  I just kept experimenting until I found the perfect mix of oils and conditioners and now my henna rinses out COMPLETELY with nothing but the runnign water from my shower head.  It could be the oils, it could be the honey, it could be the conditioner....but Heck! it works.  I have spoken to local indian women, and although my hair is nothing like theirs....I can still reap the benefits they reap from using natural henna.  Benefits like stonger hair, hair that does not snap & break at the slightest touch, shiny hair (when using Vatika coconut hair oil) and I am also enjoying the color deposits on my greys too.

I would recommed baggying with moisture for the next 2-3 nites straight if you feel like your hair is "straw-ish" from henna.  Believe me.  I am hooked on henna.


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2009)

hypek said:


> i am very interested in henna because i would like to thicken and strengthen my hair, yet i am afraid of the reddish hue that henna leaves behind being that my hair is already two different colors (i am growing out a light brown permanent color) and i am transitioning to my natural color which is a milk chocolate color. is there a way to henna hair and have it not deposit any color?
> 
> thanks in advance!


 
The best way is to not wait for the henna dye to release color and the way to do that is to apply it to your hair immediately after mixing and leave on your hair for an hour or two then wash out. This way you receive the conditioning benefits without the color deposit.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 12, 2009)

With some henna powders though, that have quick dye release, it's hard to mix it up and just use it and hope that you won't get any color results.

Get some samples and test it out for yourself would be best. But you can also use cassia obovata. You would probably need to use it every 2-4 weeks but still it's better then worrying about possible color, ESPECIALLY since you have two tones going on right now. I would never recommend a risk with henna on light tones when someone doesn't want color.

Loveable what type of henna did you use? For easiest to deal with henna powder it would be Jamila summer crop 2008 as it washes out the best. It's as smooth as melted chocolate


----------



## MacIsMyCrack (May 13, 2009)

WOW!!! Your hair is SO pretty!


----------



## diva24 (May 14, 2009)

brownsugarflyygirl said:


> *So I want to know IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??*
> * Depends on what you are looking for*
> Also, please share info about your Henna regimens....
> 
> ...


 If your hair needs thickness and you dont mind texture changes or reddish tints then henna is GREAT! My hair is already semi thick. I used henna becasue I was being greedy. It also loosened my texture which I didn't like.  The color was ok. But for now I miss my natural color, sad thing is, henn ahas to be grown out, the color is permanent. My natural color isn't black so my hair pcked up quite a bit of color. 8 months later and people ask me everytime I wash my hair "Oh youv'e dyed your hair?!" Nope same henna just seems to reflect better on clean hair. It never fails. 

When I did henna I woudl oil my hair and prepare my henna. Then the next day I would henna my hair and leave it for atleast 2 hours. I loved the color. My hair stylist was AMAZED that my color was so rich from just using henna. Anyways, I may go back to henna if I cant readily find Cassia.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 15, 2009)

Diva24, love your story! thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 20, 2009)

You can get a lot of colors with henna. This is like the encyclopedia of henna colors with recipes included. Enjoy!

http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/index.html




la flaca said:


> How many colors can I get from henna?


----------



## prettyFine (May 20, 2009)

doesn't henna make your hair hard and tangled? 

if i want jet black hair what do i use alma or regular henna?

is there anything i can do before during or with the henna to avoid the tangling and hard hair issues?


----------



## Angelicus (May 20, 2009)

prettyFine said:


> doesn't henna make your hair hard and tangled?
> 
> if i want jet black hair what do i use alma or regular henna?
> 
> is there anything i can do before during or with the henna to avoid the tangling and hard hair issues?


No, my hair is not tangled after using Karishma brand henna. I recommend it. 

I also have jet black hair. Do a search on LHCF and find out how we do it. I do a henna treatment, rinse it out and then apply my indigo mixture. My hair is jet black and I do not see any gray hair. My gray hair is black like the rest of my hair... naturally.

Apply henna to detangled hair. I rinse my hair out in a tub filled with water. I just get in and tilt my hair back to get all of the henna out. Then I shower as usual to get the last bits of pieces out. I do not use conditioner to get all of the henna out because I believe that it prevents my indigo application from soaking in my hair. HTH.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 20, 2009)

Henna won't tangle your hair but your hair should be untangled first, and then apply it smoothly onto your hair and by sections to avoid any tangling. How you wash it out helps too. Like wash it out by having it washed and rubbed out thoroughly form head to back. Don't put your hair on top of your head, as that is what tangles it all up usually. Like when I do henna I can have smooth it in from back to front and then smooth it into the front. massage a little and then wrap it like a bun almost at the back. Then I put a shower cap over it.

Good henna powder will give your hair a bit of a reddish tone. Depending on your tone of brown-black hair. The lighter your hair is the redder the henna and more it shows through. 

Indigo will keep your hair black. You'd have to do henna first and then indigo as a 2-step treatment. Here is a basic recipe and guide:
http://hennablogspot.com/how-to-use...ye-your-hair-reddish-to-brown-to-black-tones/

Afterwards make sure to moisturize and oil or condition your hair well afterwards. 

PrettyFine! I hope this helps and happy henna'ing!


----------



## luvmesumhair (May 20, 2009)

Question, I know I have to Henna first before I indigo BUT...do I need to let the color release in the Henna in order for the Indigo to take effect?

Thx!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 20, 2009)

hhmm yes having color release would be the safest option because you want that reddish base in case any of the indigo fades. It might turn out like indigo without any color base, those green stories you hear about, especially is there is any grey hair. So try to let your henna sit out for at least 1-2 hours, or just use moroccan henna powder as it has very fast dye release, like use in an hour and then that way you get a good base, and then use your indigo. It's the fastest method to me.


----------



## luvmesumhair (May 21, 2009)

Ok.  Thank you!


----------



## baddison (May 21, 2009)

Khadija, I am simply loving  what henna is doing for my hair.  I am interested in mixing Henna with Amla......no indigo...no other powders.  Will the amla make the red a LOT LESS RED???  I want to go darker, but I don't want to bother with the two-step process.  Once I have rinsed...THAT'S IT until the next henna treatment.

Can I go successfully darker with 2parts henna + 1part amla?  Or should I increase the amla to go darker.  I have read at your henna forum that some ladies have gotten nice browns with henna + amla only.

I'm so grateful that you come here and share!!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 23, 2009)

Has anyone used a cellophane like sabastines clear with the henna or do you use it after and how did you do it (the process)? 

My goal is to have glossy hair. I have done the henna glosses and it was not so glossy. I love the color deposit I get with henna but no shine.


----------



## Swanky (May 24, 2009)

Great Thread...Henna...the alternative to chemical dyes when it comes to coloring hair, including a few gray (taking up resident front and sides mostly --why, why it has to be upfront, upstaging me, why not on the ceiling?). Anyway, *Where can I purchase: Henna, Amla, Shikakai and Indigo powders for my natural hair all in the same place/or it doesn't have to be.*
Thanks for all tips on Henna.  I never Henna'd  before, because I never had such well-informed ladies here to learn from.  So now I'm mentally ready.  *I'm in the Washington, DC area.  Ladies, any tips on this?*


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 25, 2009)

hhmmmm Washington, DC..have you tried to find a local Indian store. That is your best bet, but indigo is going to be the tough one to find. So your next best bet to find it all in the same spot is online, from a reputable supplier.


----------



## SelahOco (May 25, 2009)

Those that Henna...do you still use protein treatments like Aphogee?  Does one omit the need for the other?


----------



## Swanky (May 27, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> hhmmmm Washington, DC..have you tried to find a local Indian store. That is your best bet, but indigo is going to be the tough one to find. So your next best bet to find it all in the same spot is online, from a reputable supplier.



Khadija, 

Love your name by the way, can I borrow it? 
Thanks for replying to my post, I'll check around here for Indian stores.
In the meantime...

Which powders do you carry, (other than Henna)?

Thanks!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Swanky  sure anytime (ie you may borrow it).

There isn't any promoting of personal businesses allowed here, so I can only say to check out my links and you can view the other items.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (May 29, 2009)

I think it is. I have a texturizer on my hair and as you can see by my picture it is super curly. I will post more recent pics next week, my hair is almost on my shoulders. Below are my answers. 
*So I want to know IS HENNA REALLY WORTH ALL THE HASSLE??* 

Also, please share info about your Henna regimens.... I add 100% orange juice and my regular conditioner to my henna. For natural looking black hair use 1/2 henna and 1/2 indigo. You can find a lot of information on http://www.hennaforhair.com/

What brand of Henna do you use? Where do you get it? I order from http://www.hennaforhair.com/ under the Mehandi tab on the top left hand side and I get the "Body Art Quality Henna for African American Hair" 

How often do you do your treatments? I henna about every other month or so to cover my gray

What if anything do you add to your henna? I add 100% orange juice to relase the color of the henna and conditioner, very simple.

What benefits have you seen in your hair? My curls are a little loose but not by much and my hair feels healthier.

How long have you been doing Henna Treatments? I've been using henna for about 18 months

What is your hair type? Shoulder length curly hair by using Soft & Beautiful Texturizer. Just regular hair! 

Do you have any additional henna info that you think is helpful? Make sure you read the http://www.hennaforhair.com/ website "before" you henna just to make sure you have all your facts together. 

After you henna for the first time make sure you deep condition your hair. I mean leave the conditioner on for 2 hours or more. I don't use a heat cap much I just put on a plastic cap, put a knit skull cap on and let the conditioner do its job. Hope this helps!!!


Thanks in advance ladies[/quote]


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jun 1, 2009)

2sweetinsugarland  thanks for the answers! Congrats on an amazing henna regimen!


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 17, 2009)

bumping to read this thread before doing my first henna treatment


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Aug 18, 2009)

Morehairplease, any questions on how to go about your first henna treatment?


----------



## vkb247 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bumping...


----------



## juliehp (Sep 14, 2014)

Bumping.....


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 7, 2014)

bumping!!!!!


----------



## liv4the1 (Nov 10, 2014)

I really love using henna in my hair.  It makes my hair shinier, stronger and thicker.  It can feel like a hassle at first because if you use henna that is pure (with no chemicals) then it is best you leave it on for a couple of hours.  I get my henna from Silk & Stone (www.silknstone.com).  Their henna is very rich in color and permanent.  They say to leave it in the hair for about three hours or longer for my dark brown hair.  It gives it better conditioning and health benefits.  They also recommend not to use lemon juice because that strips out the color and can damage the hair.  Henna is very conditioning and nourishing if you can make a habit to use it you will really love how soft your hair becomes.  I also really like the earthy scent and knowing that I am doing something good for my hair and for my health.

-So the henna I use is Silk & Stone Brand
-I use only warm water to mix it.  It doesn't need anything acidic.  the dye releases really well with warm water.
- I also use their Indigo, cassia and amla for added conditioning and shine and also to enhance the color.
- Once a week I will use their amla hair oil to help condition and strengthen the hair.
-My hair is wavy
-I wish I had time to do my hair regularly.  It should be done every few months for the best benefits and the roots maybe every 1-2 months.  Thanks God i don't have too much gray yet!

You can actually call them and get more information.  They seem to have a lot of knowledge of these products.  They are in Portland, OR so if you can actually go in person they will walk you through what is best for you.  They also do the hair themselves if you don't want to do it yourself.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 14, 2020)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> If henna gets to be a lot to upkeep and to maintain, I recommend just trying to balance it out. Perhaps do a henna gloss in between and just root touch up s as needed. Don't over burden yourself with full head applications. It will make you feel better. One of us here also does henna along with yoghurt. They were very happy with it.
> 
> As for the sift of the henna powders Jamila and Rajasthani henna they both have the SAME sift. They are superb !! Fine as baby powder. Rajasthani indian henna just has a faster dye release then jamila. A client used the rajasthani henna on their palms and this was the color result (so dark). See here:
> Moroccan henna has a less fine sift and you will find some sticks/fibers in it, but NEVER dirty. What we usually do in body art to elminate the fibers in the henna powder is put the henna through a stocking (that has no support toes, forget what its called) but just a cheap one (and like a knee high really).
> You put your paste right into it and then put that into a plastic bag (like a carrot bag or ziplock) and start squeezing all the way down towards the bottom until all the henna passses through. There will you get a fine henna paste. I always do this with moroccan henna, but not usually for a hair treatment. Ours still washes out well as there are not too many fibers as some can have. It doesn't bother me personally.


BUMPing or whatever it's called -for this tip.

Will use this in future for all (especially Moroccan) henna HAIR applications.

*EDIT TO ADD: Unlike the 2020 Moroccan henna, 
the Rajasthani batch of 2020 is superbly fine -- I sifted it several times with a very fine sieve and it all passed through! *


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 14, 2020)

Wow great notes from Henna Sooq.


----------

